# 20 year old wife looking for young buddies who are ttc! Update: 4 healthy babys born!



## youngwife20

Hey all! Me and my Husband are in our 3rd cycle of trying to concieve Im 20 and my husbands 24 even though its not that long of trying to concieve it does feel frustrating at times seen as i assumed that it would just happen easily , that isnt the case! would be nice having a buddy so we can discuss our journey . I am constantly thinking and talking about everything baby related i think my poor husband needs a little break from hearing it all the time haha so would be nice to speak to others TTC! I can not wait to be a mother and complete our family! 

good luck to us all!

:baby:PREGNANT LADIES::happydance::thumbup::hugs::kiss::haha::flower:

YoungWife!:pink:
DG:blue:
Brooke
Kim

Congrats ladies!! So happy for us, hope I will be adding to this list soon! 

Baby dust to you all!


Update!!!!! 4 healthy babys!!!!!!!!! Xxxx congrats ladies xxx us young ladies did it!!


----------



## DG1984

Hi there :)

It sounds like you and I are in the same boat (except I'm 26 not 20 lol). We are on our third cycle of trying for our first child, and I'm pretty sure my husband is tired of me talking about TTC and babies because that's all I talk about lol!

Look forward to chatting with you :)


----------



## stephanie87

hi me and my husband are in our first month of trying im using a clearblue fertility monitor which ive been using the last couple of cycles. im just like you allways thinking about babys everywhere i go i see babys lol. im on cycle day 26 i usally have a 35-38 day cycle and so far i havent ovulated yet. i will just have to wait which will be so hard as im very impatient sending baby dust x


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> Hi there :)
> 
> It sounds like you and I are in the same boat (except I'm 26 not 20 lol). We are on our third cycle of trying for our first child, and I'm pretty sure my husband is tired of me talking about TTC and babies because that's all I talk about lol!
> 
> Look forward to chatting with you :)

Heyy! I look forward to chatting with you too! and haha it will be nice to give both our hubbys a break lol i love all the baby talk!! ive decided not to test this month! because last month i was so obbsessed i tested wayyy to early but when AF turned up i was one moody cow! lol so i will TRY and wait till AF is late! how about you do you test to early? :)


----------



## youngwife20

stephanie87 said:


> hi me and my husband are in our first month of trying im using a clearblue fertility monitor which ive been using the last couple of cycles. im just like you allways thinking about babys everywhere i go i see babys lol. im on cycle day 26 i usally have a 35-38 day cycle and so far i havent ovulated yet. i will just have to wait which will be so hard as im very impatient sending baby dust x

Thank you and good luck Stephanie! WE HAVE THE SAME NAME lol :) My names steph too. and thats also a big problem of mine lol being to impatient i haven't got a fertility monitor or anything i have just been using ov calanders but i decided if i haven't conceived by june il go the whole 9 yards! all the kits i can find to help lol:) how long have y0u and your hubby been trying?


----------



## DG1984

Last month was a nightmare for me...I tested a few days before AF was due and it was negative. Then I started spotting...so I tested a few more times, all negative. I waited and waited and finally AF arrived 5 days late, and only lasted for 2 days. Then I started to get pregnancy symptoms, made an appointment with my doctor who told me that some pregnant women had short periods, so I started thinking that maybe I was pregnant. He sent me for a blood test, which came back negative :( So safe to say, last month was very long and stressful!!

I will probably test in 2 weeks. It is so hard for me not to, but I'm trying hard to not stress so much this month. I am sure I am driving my husband absolutely crazy, but he will never admit as much. He's so sweet and supportive, but I'm sure he's tired of me talking about TTC and babies all the time!

How are you doing today?


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> Last month was a nightmare for me...I tested a few days before AF was due and it was negative. Then I started spotting...so I tested a few more times, all negative. I waited and waited and finally AF arrived 5 days late, and only lasted for 2 days. Then I started to get pregnancy symptoms, made an appointment with my doctor who told me that some pregnant women had short periods, so I started thinking that maybe I was pregnant. He sent me for a blood test, which came back negative :( So safe to say, last month was very long and stressful!!
> 
> I will probably test in 2 weeks. It is so hard for me not to, but I'm trying hard to not stress so much this month. I am sure I am driving my husband absolutely crazy, but he will never admit as much. He's so sweet and supportive, but I'm sure he's tired of me talking about TTC and babies all the time!
> 
> How are you doing today?



omg im so sorry that sounds sooo stressful! last month was the worst for me too! i was convinced it wasn't in my head because i was having symptoms i had never heard of like pulling around my belly button area and extreme thirstyness my husband even said my boobs felt different that usual (tmi) and i tested about a week before still neg. but i was sooo sure!! then all of a sudden AF turned up early! so annoyed! but it felt like the heaviest af ever! went to docs and tested negative again.. so this is why this month i reeeeely have to not over think every little symptom!

and im exactly the same my husbands ears are probably about to exploded lol but he says he finds it cute because he wants it as much as me but i know he doesn't wanna tell me that i am getting abit irritating! 

may i ask what date your AF is due? i think mine is due on the 22nd

and im doing okay today im of work for a few days so im just home while hubby is at work so gives me more time to think about anything baby related!

how are you feeling? 

p.s sorry about the bad spelling i type so fast i make silly typos lol :)

hope your feeling positive! :)


----------



## DG1984

AF is due around April 23...I'm trying hard this month not to read into any symptoms I get. I might start testing around April 20...we'll see if I can wait that long lol

We used OPK's for the first time this cycle and for 5 days I've had positive LH surges...so not sure what's going on. I'm thinking positively and keep telling myself "this could be the month". I don't feel so stressed this month, just excited about the future :)


----------



## youngwife20

oh were due af around the same time! and me ans hubby have decided to by an ov kit this week is that the same as opks? lol sorry im still learning! im really in a positive mood today , i havent had any symptoms though or anything but i seem alot more relaxed which im happy about!!!


----------



## DG1984

Yeah, OPK is an Ovulation Predictor Kit :) It's been positive 6 days straight now...

I'm feeling okay today, except work is really stressful today. Have had minor cramping the past two days, hopefully it disappears soon...


----------



## youngwife20

crampin can be a sign o f pregnancy cant it? today i bought the clear blue opk and topped up on vitamins! are you on any? i the folic accid ,im gonna be taking that till next months cycle then il start the combined vitamines :) my boobs have been soar today but its abit earlyfor af symptoms i think but also to early for pregnancy symptoms lol , hope you work stress calms down for you :) and seen as its stil positive you should caring on bding incase your havin late obvoulation??:)


----------



## brookettc3

Hi I am 20 years old also however we are TTC # 3 we started very young. my husband will be 24 next month and we have a 3 year old daughter and 2 year old son :) I just got my Mirena IUD removed last Friday so we are pretty new to the TTC concept we are going to try this month and then skipping the following two just because my two other children were born in Feb so we don't want to risk it. I cant wait though I feel like July is never going to get here. Anyways my friends are already tired of hearing me talk about this. I ordered my OPK's a few days ago and they were supposed to get here today but they didn't so i am going insane! I cant wait! LOL anyways it would be amazing to have another young woman TTC to talk to


----------



## youngwife20

nice to meet you Brooke and welcome!! congrats on your other to kids! wow thats amazing ,so this is the first time of activly tttc? how long did it take to concieve the other2? its lucky you knowall the symptoms to look out for when you do get your BFP!! were are you from?? i bought an opk yesturday its a clear blue digital but im not using it till my next cycle, are you on any vitamins? is your hubby drinking or has he quit? me and my hubby have quit drinking and were hoping this is our month!!


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> AF is due around April 23...I'm trying hard this month not to read into any symptoms I get. I might start testing around April 20...we'll see if I can wait that long lol
> 
> We used OPK's for the first time this cycle and for 5 days I've had positive LH surges...so not sure what's going on. I'm thinking positively and keep telling myself "this could be the month". I don't feel so stressed this month, just excited about the future :)

hi this is whst i found online 

"4. What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row? It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours.

It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor"


heres the link https://www.peeonastick.com/

all the info on opks etc :)


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Hi I am 20 years old also however we are TTC # 3 we started very young. my husband will be 24 next month and we have a 3 year old daughter and 2 year old son :) I just got my Mirena IUD removed last Friday so we are pretty new to the TTC concept we are going to try this month and then skipping the following two just because my two other children were born in Feb so we don't want to risk it. I cant wait though I feel like July is never going to get here. Anyways my friends are already tired of hearing me talk about this. I ordered my OPK's a few days ago and they were supposed to get here today but they didn't so i am going insane! I cant wait! LOL anyways it would be amazing to have another young woman TTC to talk to

Hi Brooke, nice to meet you :) Wishing you the best of luck and lots of baby dust as you work towards baby #3. I am 26, and my husband is 28. We are TTC for our first, but only started trying two months ago. I'm waiting to test on maybe Monday or Tuesday (don't really know when AF is due as last month it was 5 days late and only lasted 2 days). Look forward to chatting with you :)


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> DG1984 said:
> 
> 
> AF is due around April 23...I'm trying hard this month not to read into any symptoms I get. I might start testing around April 20...we'll see if I can wait that long lol
> 
> We used OPK's for the first time this cycle and for 5 days I've had positive LH surges...so not sure what's going on. I'm thinking positively and keep telling myself "this could be the month". I don't feel so stressed this month, just excited about the future :)
> 
> hi this is whst i found online
> 
> "4. What if my OPK is positive for several days in a row? It is possible, in a normal ovulation, to have a positive OPK for several days in a row. This is because LH peaks (surges) about 12-36 hours before ovulation occurs, and then dissipates. So, you could theoretically detect this high level of LH with positive OPK's from the time it begins to the time it dissipates-- over 36 hours.
> 
> It is also possible that your body is "gearing up" to ovulate, and you have an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg . . . then tries, tries again ASAP with another, or overlapping, surge. If you see a positive OPK for longer than 3 consecutive days, your egg is probably just having a little trouble getting out of the starting gate. If this happens to you occasionally, it's no big deal. If it happens a lot, talk to your doctor"
> 
> 
> heres the link https://www.peeonastick.com/
> 
> all the info on opks etc :)Click to expand...

Thanks :)

I've read all about that. I'm still learning all about these OPK's. I only have one test left, so I might use it tomorrow and see if it's still positive...

How are you doing today? I have some more mild cramping this morning, but it's not too bad. I'm so glad it's Friday...7 more hours and my weekend begins!


----------



## youngwife20

hey! i have no clue still about opks because it says test when 9 days in if cycle is 27 days etc. but like mine are usualy 27 always has been then last month it was 25.. mine only came with 7 sticks so will wait till next month to use. how many do you go through every month? and how many days is your cycle? my boobs r so soar must be af on its way maybe.. i go back to work on monday so just gonna enjoy relaxing, im feeling good ive been having a read about pre seed today i was thinking of maybe getting that for next month too lol i literaly just want to try everything!!! any exciting plans for the weekend? :) 
keep us posted on any news/symptoms etc! :) ooh BFP this month i hope for us all!!


----------



## valerie1987

hiya im also ttc. my 1st preg was a surprise so this my 1st time ttc im 24 and been trying now for 3months. i have an irregular af so i never know my cycle length ive been having symptoms as past wk of headaches cramping sensitive bbs and spotting that stopped 3 days ago but no af yet i never normally get any symptoms before af comes just a 5 minute pain warning then she there but nothing yet dont know if maybe im just over thinking symptoms im driving myself :wacko: lol :dust::dust: for everyone hope yous get ur :bfp:


----------



## brookettc3

youngwife20 said:


> nice to meet you Brooke and welcome!! congrats on your other to kids! wow thats amazing ,so this is the first time of activly tttc? how long did it take to concieve the other2? its lucky you knowall the symptoms to look out for when you do get your BFP!! were are you from?? i bought an opk yesturday its a clear blue digital but im not using it till my next cycle, are you on any vitamins? is your hubby drinking or has he quit? me and my hubby have quit drinking and were hoping this is our month!!


Thanks nice to meet you two. Thanks. Yes, my first time actively ttc. Well with my first we were not careful at all lets just say we had 3 chances a day everyday for 3 years before I got pregnant and my second we just BD'd one time and it happened. Yes, I def know the symptoms with my daughter i had only breast tenderness and my son i thought i was going to die. With my second( my son) I actually took around 12 preg tests went to 3 doctors and they all told me neg so i went on a cruise and got terrible pains and ended up in the infirmary(dont really know if i spelled that right) and they tested me too and neg and i was already 4 months so when i got home i went to the doctors again thinking something was really wrong with me and sure enough it came up positive finally after 4 1/2 months CRAZY. I am from San Diego, CA what about you? I just started using my OPK's today. I am starting Vitamins today and no, he has not quit drinking he drinks beer like once a week and I have quit no more alcohol for me til PP. I hope it is your month too :thumbup: my husband thinks we should quit trying and start in july he informed me of today that way we have a little time to catch up financially after the xmas then my childrens bday's who knows I bet he will change his mind. I hope to hear back from you


----------



## youngwife20

valerie1987 said:


> hiya im also ttc. my 1st preg was a surprise so this my 1st time ttc im 24 and been trying now for 3months. i have an irregular af so i never know my cycle length ive been having symptoms as past wk of headaches cramping sensitive bbs and spotting that stopped 3 days ago but no af yet i never normally get any symptoms before af comes just a 5 minute pain warning then she there but nothing yet dont know if maybe im just over thinking symptoms im driving myself :wacko: lol :dust::dust: for everyone hope yous get ur :bfp:


Hi1 AND welcome! it sounds very positive! do you have an aproximate time of when you think af might be on its way? have you been using any ttc methods? opks calanders etc? i hope this is your positive month i dont have any symptoms apart from painful boobs classi c af symptom :/

when are you gona test?


----------



## youngwife20

brookettc3 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> nice to meet you Brooke and welcome!! congrats on your other to kids! wow thats amazing ,so this is the first time of activly tttc? how long did it take to concieve the other2? its lucky you knowall the symptoms to look out for when you do get your BFP!! were are you from?? i bought an opk yesturday its a clear blue digital but im not using it till my next cycle, are you on any vitamins? is your hubby drinking or has he quit? me and my hubby have quit drinking and were hoping this is our month!!
> 
> 
> Thanks nice to meet you two. Thanks. Yes, my first time actively ttc. Well with my first we were not careful at all lets just say we had 3 chances a day everyday for 3 years before I got pregnant and my second we just BD'd one time and it happened. Yes, I def know the symptoms with my daughter i had only breast tenderness and my son i thought i was going to die. With my second( my son) I actually took around 12 preg tests went to 3 doctors and they all told me neg so i went on a cruise and got terrible pains and ended up in the infirmary(dont really know if i spelled that right) and they tested me too and neg and i was already 4 months so when i got home i went to the doctors again thinking something was really wrong with me and sure enough it came up positive finally after 4 1/2 months CRAZY. I am from San Diego, CA what about you? I just started using my OPK's today. I am starting Vitamins today and no, he has not quit drinking he drinks beer like once a week and I have quit no more alcohol for me til PP. I hope it is your month too :thumbup: my husband thinks we should quit trying and start in july he informed me of today that way we have a little time to catch up financially after the xmas then my childrens bday's who knows I bet he will change his mind. I hope to hear back from youClick to expand...



wow 4 months no positive! that is alot of time!! wow so from taking 3 years to conceive to just one time! bit difference! how are you feeling about waiting till july? is that what you want too? maybe dont try and dont prevent till july? takes willpower to have a break once you have started lol i couldnt! how are you feeling? and is the opks working for you? whens your AF due? mines due 22onwards not 100percent sure my cycle is usualy27/28 days last month suddenly it was 25! 


good luck and keep us informed :) hope you get your bfp before you havbe to wait!


----------



## DG1984

valerie1987 said:


> hiya im also ttc. my 1st preg was a surprise so this my 1st time ttc im 24 and been trying now for 3months. i have an irregular af so i never know my cycle length ive been having symptoms as past wk of headaches cramping sensitive bbs and spotting that stopped 3 days ago but no af yet i never normally get any symptoms before af comes just a 5 minute pain warning then she there but nothing yet dont know if maybe im just over thinking symptoms im driving myself :wacko: lol :dust::dust: for everyone hope yous get ur :bfp:

Hi Valerie :)

Sending lots of baby dust your way. Hopefully we will get our BTP this month!

Take care


----------



## brookettc3

Yes, it was very shocking to me when they told me I was pregnant I actually started crying thinking I couldnt do it but I did and I very happy I have him :) Yeah they told me that its because you are most fertile after birth so your chances are very good. Yeah it will be hard but I really dont think we can have a child within the same month as my other two I dont want there to be anymore of a competition than there already is. I am feeling alright I have been having cramps like the cysts on my ovary's are about to explode. I have been using the OPK's and so far they show just a faint test line compared to the control line. My AF isn't due until May 5th so I have a while. My husband changed his mind about waiting this month we started Actively trying today. :) I am kind of unsure also however just because the mirena made my cycles kind of weird but I am just basing it off the last two months. I hope you get a BFP soon :) I wish it was about to test I am going insane already. LOL I have 5 apps on my phone for conceiving I also have a desktop calendar thing on my laptop and I am subscribed to a million blogs I am def baby crazy. Do you have any app's or anything?


----------



## youngwife20

haha i do! i have a few apps i downloaded on my blackberry and i have been on every single website i can find to do my ovulation calander! lol to check if anything different comes up! lol i am sooo baby crazy!!!! and i got a digital opk because il probably not be as sure if its positive or not!! n i dont feel any symnptoms apart from af symptoms of painful boobs so i think its a bfn this month .. and i heard that your most firtile after birth my husband wants us to have one right after the first lol do you want anymore after #3? :)


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> valerie1987 said:
> 
> 
> hiya im also ttc. my 1st preg was a surprise so this my 1st time ttc im 24 and been trying now for 3months. i have an irregular af so i never know my cycle length ive been having symptoms as past wk of headaches cramping sensitive bbs and spotting that stopped 3 days ago but no af yet i never normally get any symptoms before af comes just a 5 minute pain warning then she there but nothing yet dont know if maybe im just over thinking symptoms im driving myself :wacko: lol :dust::dust: for everyone hope yous get ur :bfp:
> 
> Hi Valerie :)
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust your way. Hopefully we will get our BTP this month!
> 
> Take careClick to expand...

did you say youl be testing tuesday? how many days is that bf af is due and what test will you be using? ive only used first responce before :)


----------



## AFGrandaughtr

hey I'm 20 years old, been TTC since November 2009 :D I can be your buddy x


----------



## DG1984

I will probably start testing Tuesday or Wednesday. Hopefully we will get our BTP this month.

How is everyone else doing today? I'm still crampy, but it just comes and goes. Not reading into any of my symptoms this month...


----------



## DG1984

AFGrandaughtr said:


> hey I'm 20 years old, been TTC since November 2009 :D I can be your buddy x

Hey, how are you doing? Want to tell us a bit more about yourself? Where in Canada do you live? I live in Alberta.


----------



## youngwife20

AFGrandaughtr said:


> hey I'm 20 years old, been TTC since November 2009 :D I can be your buddy x

WELCOME! and would love for you to be a buddy! whens your af due? have you got a testing date planned? IM NOT TESTING THIS MONTH :)


----------



## brookettc3

youngwife20 said:


> haha i do! i have a few apps i downloaded on my blackberry and i have been on every single website i can find to do my ovulation calander! lol to check if anything different comes up! lol i am sooo baby crazy!!!! and i got a digital opk because il probably not be as sure if its positive or not!! n i dont feel any symnptoms apart from af symptoms of painful boobs so i think its a bfn this month .. and i heard that your most firtile after birth my husband wants us to have one right after the first lol do you want anymore after #3? :)



Yeah I just wish that I knew more about my cycles but there were so messed up from mirena. I am about to get some digital ones the ones I have are so confusing lol. Idk if i want anymore after a part of me says yes 4 but I'm not sure :)


----------



## valerie1987

hiya i tested there a few days ago and a bfn :( stil no af and spotting was about a wk ago i dnt know when af due she has a mind of her own. kind of off foods id normally eat and nt interested in eating as such running 2 the toilet alot tmi lol. feeling warm all the time stil having cramping now and again and have no energy once it comes to the evening time but cant sleep at night bbs only feel sensitive when i touch them still getting headaches on and off and a little nausea dont think i am preg tho think maybe ive tricked myself into thinking im pregnant:nope::nope:


----------



## youngwife20

valerie1987 said:


> hiya i tested there a few days ago and a bfn :( stil no af and spotting was about a wk ago i dnt know when af due she has a mind of her own. kind of off foods id normally eat and nt interested in eating as such running 2 the toilet alot tmi lol. feeling warm all the time stil having cramping now and again and have no energy once it comes to the evening time but cant sleep at night bbs only feel sensitive when i touch them still getting headaches on and off and a little nausea dont think i am preg tho think maybe ive tricked myself into thinking im pregnant:nope::nope:

That doesn't sound like it definetly is a negative! You should maybe wait a week or 2 and test again! Some people don't show positive for a long time! And there's no such thing as tmi hehe I'm the queen of tmi :p my boobs r soar but they always r when af is due keep us posted just have plenty of rest!!!! And drink lots of water! But the day ur going to test don't drink to much water the more concentrated the urine is the highest ur hormones level will be! And test in the morning!! :)


----------



## youngwife20

brookettc3 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> haha i do! i have a few apps i downloaded on my blackberry and i have been on every single website i can find to do my ovulation calander! lol to check if anything different comes up! lol i am sooo baby crazy!!!! and i got a digital opk because il probably not be as sure if its positive or not!! n i dont feel any symnptoms apart from af symptoms of painful boobs so i think its a bfn this month .. and i heard that your most firtile after birth my husband wants us to have one right after the first lol do you want anymore after #3? :)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I just wish that I knew more about my cycles but there were so messed up from mirena. I am about to get some digital ones the ones I have are so confusing lol. Idk if i want anymore after a part of me says yes 4 but I'm not sure :)Click to expand...

I know what u mean about af being messed up , when I was on the depo injection and after af was a mess for a year and ahalf! I'm sure it will regulate eventualy! Hang in there!! :)


----------



## DG1984

I feel so bloated today and am still having mild cramping :( Think I'm going to try and be patient and wait until the end of the week to test.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> I feel so bloated today and am still having mild cramping :( Think I'm going to try and be patient and wait until the end of the week to test.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Hey!! Doing well here but no symptoms :( af due in next few days! Hope u wait! It sounds like a bfp!! :) goodluck!!


----------



## valerie1987

i was on the pill injection too it completely messed me up so came off it it was 18months before it came back and i fell pregnant with ds staight after my first period i didnt find out until i was 3 months gone :blush: i had the mirena fitted after ds was born then got it out to start ttc my cycles all messed up but ive never had spotting before at all or sore boobs or anything like that so dont know what goin on with my body tested today again and i thought i seen something but when i looked again i couldnt see anything have creamy cm today so think af might be on her way :dust::dust::dust: for all of you's hwz every1 doing?


----------



## youngwife20

I'm doing ok! And I think after I have the first baby I won't be going on any birth control for myself just hubby will use condoms coz when we want #2 I don't wanna have to wait again for af to regulate! Hmm if u think u might have saw something do u still feel u might be? My af its on the way I've had bad stomach cramps and needing number 2 a lot! (Tmi!!!!) I think I've been abit hormonal today too!


----------



## DG1984

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing today?

AF is due in 3 or 4 days but so far no symptoms except I still have cramping that comes and goes for the last week or so. Yesterday I noticed a bit of blood (but only when I wipe and it's only been a spot or two). Trying hard to not read into any symptoms I'm having. I might test on thursday if AF hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## youngwife20

Hi :) hope u manage to wait I said I wudnt test till af is late but I am now tempted! I felt like af was coming yesturday so I used a tampon because I saw some discharge?? But then nothing cramps realy bad but thought it may be gas lol I think I might end up testing after all! X


----------



## DG1984

Well I gave in and tested today...guess what? It was positive!!!!


----------



## youngwife20

Omgomg!!!! I'm so so happy for u!!! Congratulations!! Wow was ur af even due?? Ur so lucky!! Af showed up today for me early! But I'm really happy for u! How r u feeling??? Wow! Xx


----------



## brookettc3

DG1984 said:


> Well I gave in and tested today...guess what? It was positive!!!!



Congratulations!!! Wow and even before you were due to test! Hopefully all get a BFP soon also! :) do you want a boy of a girl? Also what's your due date?


----------



## youngwife20

How's everyone feeling.. I'm abit upset about AF showing up.. Sad :(


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> DG1984 said:
> 
> 
> Well I gave in and tested today...guess what? It was positive!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! Wow and even before you were due to test! Hopefully all get a BFP soon also! :) do you want a boy of a girl? Also what's your due date?Click to expand...

Thanks! :)

I would love a girl, but I would be happy with either as long as they are healthy :) I just got back from the clinic after taking a blood test. I have to wait a few days for the result, but the fact that the HPT showed up positive right away I'm not worried. I think I would be due around December 29th. 

How are you doing today?

Baby dust to you!


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> How's everyone feeling.. I'm abit upset about AF showing up.. Sad :(

I'm sorry AF showed up for you :( Just remember, next month is a new month and you may get your positive HPT. I am sending lots of baby dust your way!
:hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u so much! I feel positive! I'm inspired because u got ur bfp!! How r u feeling x I hope u stay intouch even tho u got ur bgp! :)


----------



## brookettc3

Aw yeah little girls are amazing well so are boys but my first was a girl :) seriously I am so excited someone that was just TTC got a BFP gives me hope. How long were you trying? Aw a little Xmas baby :) how amazing well keep us posted congratulations again


----------



## brookettc3

youngwife20 said:


> How's everyone feeling.. I'm abit upset about AF showing up.. Sad :(

 Aw sorry to hear that. I'm sure you well get a BFP soon enough :) 
I am just hoping I O this month I don't think I am gonna I almost feel like I'm gonna to have AF pay me a visit again. :/


----------



## AFGrandaughtr

DG1984 said:


> Yeah, OPK is an Ovulation Predictor Kit :) It's been positive 6 days straight now...
> 
> I'm feeling okay today, except work is really stressful today. Have had minor cramping the past two days, hopefully it disappears soon...

Glad to see you're pregnant! Gratz!! :D


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Aw yeah little girls are amazing well so are boys but my first was a girl :) seriously I am so excited someone that was just TTC got a BFP gives me hope. How long were you trying? Aw a little Xmas baby :) how amazing well keep us posted congratulations again

This was our third month TTC. Last month I had a positive HPT but it turned out to just be an evaporation line (cause I was a newbie and didn't know you couldn't read tests after the time limit lol). Today's test the two lines showed up right away so I knew it was positive


----------



## DG1984

AFGrandaughtr said:


> DG1984 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, OPK is an Ovulation Predictor Kit :) It's been positive 6 days straight now...
> 
> I'm feeling okay today, except work is really stressful today. Have had minor cramping the past two days, hopefully it disappears soon...
> 
> Glad to see you're pregnant! Gratz!! :DClick to expand...

Thank you so much :)

Baby Dust to you!!


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Thank u so much! I feel positive! I'm inspired because u got ur bfp!! How r u feeling x I hope u stay intouch even tho u got ur bgp! :)

Feeling okay, back is really sore today, I hear that is another early sign of pregnancy so pretty positive my blood test will be positive too. I mean, you can't get a positive HPT and not be right?

I will of course stay in touch. I will be here waiting for your BFP! Keeping you in my thoughts and sending you lots of baby dust for next cycle!
:hugs:


----------



## momofone08

Hi hun! 
I'm 21 and could use a TTC buddy around my age! I was 19 with my first daughter. We have been TTC for almost 2 yrs now. 

:dust:


----------



## Kimbre

Could I join you ladies? My hubby and I have been ttc much longer and I am 25 hubby is 23. He and I are getting very frustrated that we have not gotten a bfp yet. Seems Like everyone around us is getting preg, my friend is on her third and my cousin is on her third and my other cousin is preg w her first. I am happy for them but jealous too. When is it our turn? I could use some ladies to talk to I don't think the hubby likes me obsessing every cycle:( since I get my hopes crushed each time.


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 - thank you! I need all the baby dust I can get :p and I hope u feel better!

momofone08 - congratulations with your first daughter and welcome! Wow 2 years! That's a long time trying sorry it hasn't been succesfull so far! Was your daughter planned did it take aslong to concieve her? 

Kimbre. - welcome! And wed love you to join us the more the merrier! And I know how you feel! I completly obbsess everymonth though I tried to relax more last month I was still so upset yesturday when af(period) showed up!!
I get so jelous when I find out someones pregnant :( but then I know our time will come soon! And we'll apreiciate it that much more because we know we have worked for it :)

Tell us abit about your selfs ladies?

Are you using anything to help the process of trying to concieve?

I just bought an opk ( ovulation predictor kit) to start using on my next cycle , but my periods have started to not always be here when there supposed too! So it will be hard using the kit when I'm supposed too! 
I'm also considering using preseed.

Were are you in your cycle?

I never know when. I ovulate so I usualy just say what day I'm at in my cycle I'm in AF mode :( so I won't be back in the ttc game for maybe 5 days or so. :( 

How many days is your cycle usualy?

What methods are you going for?
This month I will try bding ones every other day as last month it was several times a day everyday! Lol

I hope you ladies feel welcome be free and as open as you like! Anything you want to discuss that you don't wanna put on the board feel free to message me privatly! I hope this is your month! And we can all stick together through the highs and lows till we get our positive!!! :) xxxx


----------



## DG1984

How's everyone doing today?

I keep having doubts about my blood test. I am so scared that I got a false positive on my HPT. I hate feeling this way :(


----------



## Kimbre

DG1984 said:


> How's everyone doing today?
> 
> I keep having doubts about my blood test. I am so scared that I got a false positive on my HPT. I hate feeling this way :(

Darlin'!!! you have a positive test, the only way ANY line like that will show up is if there is HCG in the system or whatever its called. have you taken any other tests? also you could get a digital one, it says "pregnant" lol.

im sure that you are, i dont think youd get a false positive. dont worry too much!


----------



## Kimbre

I am married. i have been married for 4 years in August! we split up for a bit and i accidentally got preg with my daughter, and he accidentally got his gf preg with his son. so we both have 2 year olds... that are 5 days apart... 

he sees his son every other weekend. i have my daughter all of the time. her BIO isnt really in to seeing her and hasn't in a year.

we really want to have a baby together. i was on depo for only two shots and it took from march 2010-novemeber 2010 to even get an AF.

now ive been regular for 3 months. I started using OPKs for the first time last cycle. I would like to try soft cups but my uterus is tilted so im afraid i may have trouble getting it out.

I O pretty much when it says i'm suppose to, but the first cycle i used OPKs i didnt know i should test until the surge is gone:dohh: and the second cycle i used them i was away from the hubby the night i got a positive. grrr.

so im SO hoping that this month will be the month! I will send baby dust to all of you ladies!

one of the hardest parts to deal with is the fact that we both got preg with our ex's after only 2 months....its pretty disheartening for me.


----------



## DG1984

Kimbre said:


> DG1984 said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing today?
> 
> I keep having doubts about my blood test. I am so scared that I got a false positive on my HPT. I hate feeling this way :(
> 
> Darlin'!!! you have a positive test, the only way ANY line like that will show up is if there is HGC in the system or whatever its called. have you taken any other tests? also you could get a digital one, it says "pregnant" lol.
> 
> im sure that you are, i dont think youd get a false positive. dont worry too much!Click to expand...

Thank you, I really appreciate your response :)

I know I'm probably just over analyzing because of stuff I've read online. But I know it's very rare to get a false positive. This waiting for the doctor to call is slowly driving me insane!

If he doesn't call today, think I'm going to go get a digital test as tomorrow is a holiday and their office won't be open. So if I don't know today, I can't find out until Monday or Tuesday.

How are you doing?


----------



## Kimbre

i really dont think its false. but have you taken any others at all??

annnd your test is the exact same one i took and it looks just like mine did.

are you late? what DPO are you?

I am doing well. just really excited for this cycle. i'm due to ovulate in 9 days.... and this time im going to try to get my OPKs right. hahaha. but im broke sooo hoping i get my check so that i can buy more if need be. but with two 2 yr olds its hard to have a ton of extra money=)
my hubby is getting sad that we havent gotten our BFP now... he was fine about it and said itll happen when it happens, then last night he was almost in tears. saying he wants a baby.=)

how are you feeling???


----------



## DG1984

Kimbre said:


> I am married. i have been married for 4 years in August! we split up for a bit and i accidentally got preg with my daughter, and he accidentally got his gf preg with his son. so we both have 2 year olds... that are 5 days apart...
> 
> he sees his son every other weekend. i have my daughter all of the time. her BIO isnt really in to seeing her and hasn't in a year.
> 
> we really want to have a baby together. i was on depo for only two shots and it took from march 2010-novemeber 2010 to even get an AF.
> 
> now ive been regular for 3 months. I started using OPKs for the first time last cycle. I would like to try soft cups but my uterus is tilted so im afraid i may have trouble getting it out.
> 
> I O pretty much when it says i'm suppose to, but the first cycle i used OPKs i didnt know i should test until the surge is gone:dohh: and the second cycle i used them i was away from the hubby the night i got a positive. grrr.
> 
> so im SO hoping that this month will be the month! I will send baby dust to all of you ladies!
> 
> one of the hardest parts to deal with is the fact that we both got preg with our ex's after only 2 months....its pretty disheartening for me.

Awww, sending lots of baby dust your way.


----------



## DG1984

Kimbre said:


> i really dont think its false. but have you taken any others at all??
> 
> annnd your test is the exact same one i took and it looks just like mine did.
> 
> are you late? what DPO are you?
> 
> I am doing well. just really excited for this cycle. i'm due to ovulate in 9 days.... and this time im going to try to get my OPKs right. hahaha. but im broke sooo hoping i get my check so that i can buy more if need be. but with two 2 yr olds its hard to have a ton of extra money=)
> my hubby is getting sad that we havent gotten our BFP now... he was fine about it and said itll happen when it happens, then last night he was almost in tears. saying he wants a baby.=)
> 
> how are you feeling???

I used OPK's last cycle, and if those are accurate, I ovulated around April 9th or 10th. So I'm about 12 DPO. 

I haven't done any more tests yet, other than the blood test. If I don't hear from the doctor today, think I'm going to pick up a digital test and take that tomorrow morning.

I have a really sore back and cramps---but they're not normal cramps, they just feel like pressure on my stomach. 

I really hope you get your BFP soon...sending loads of baby dust your way!


----------



## DG1984

Just spoke to a nurse at my doctor's office who says that my HCG levels are very high. They are 155. She can't tell me i'm pregnant, I have to wait for the doctor to call, but I already know that is a positive!!!! I am so happy!!!!! Thank you ladies for all your continued support


----------



## youngwife20

Kimbre- wow that's an amazing story! Amazing that you both found each other again, and I really hope this is your month!!

And. DG omg that is definetly high!! You are most certinaly are pregnant u must feel ontop of the world!


----------



## Kimbre

DG thats awesome! i told you! yay!!!!

youngwife- thanks, yeah its been a rough cpl of years though. Its still hard on me. =) we love each other so i guess thats all that matters.


----------



## valerie1987

awww big congrats DG1984 :) :) :)


----------



## brookettc3

Hey everyone so I really started losing hope I would O cause I am on cycle day 18 so this morning I took an opk like I do everyday 3x a day yes I know obsessive anyways I walked away from it and forgot about it so just now I looked and it's POSITIVE hopefully It can hold off til wayy late tonight cause the DH Wony be home til late and thence are leavingto go camping with the entire family AHH! Hope this is my month :)


----------



## youngwife20

Kimbre- it certianly is all that matters u both definetly have a great family to bring another baby into it so stay positive!

Brooke! U got a positive on ur opk! There going camping!!? Well u need to make sure as soon aas ur oh is home u have a quicky!!! U don't want to miss it! Ooh I haven't started using my opk yet :) I will in a week or so :). Hey and don't worry about being obbsessive! Lol I'm as obbsessive as u about baby stuff doubled!! Have fun camping and relax!!! Try to enjoy urself


----------



## youngwife20

DG - I hope u and ur little bean arr doing okay :)


----------



## brookettc3

youngwife20 said:


> Kimbre- it certianly is all that matters u both definetly have a great family to bring another baby into it so stay positive!
> 
> Brooke! U got a positive on ur opk! There going camping!!? Well u need to make sure as soon aas ur oh is home u have a quicky!!! U don't want to miss it! Ooh I haven't started using my opk yet :) I will in a week or so :). Hey and don't worry about being obbsessive! Lol I'm as obbsessive as u about baby stuff doubled!! Have fun camping and relax!!! Try to enjoy urself

LOL yeah I got a positive finally! haha yes my mom is here though helping me get the kids ready to go so i am thinking i am gonna send her to get milk with the kids and get to it real fast cause after that we will be with his whole family... no time to BD HAHA yes start as soon as you 
yes, i am beyond obsessive its getting crazy you should see the drawer i keep all my used OPK's haha its full


----------



## youngwife20

Brooke- I actualy kept my used pregnancy tests even tho they were negitive.. Why?? I have no clue!! Keep me posted! Hope u were able to fit in a quick bding!! And that's a good idea send them out for the milk hopefuly they don't take the shortest route! :p


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> DG - I hope u and ur little bean arr doing okay :)

Hey :)

We are doing okay. The doctor didn't get a chance to call me yet, but don't think I really need his confirmation. My back is killing me and I've been having cramps still (but they are not like menstrual cramps, just like pressure). 

We are just very excited about the future.

How are you doing?


----------



## valerie1987

hiya hw r u nw dg1984? :)


----------



## brookettc3

Yes, I will probably keeo my negative preg tests as well if they dont come up positive this month :) we were able to fit in a quick BD yes thank god


----------



## youngwife20

I'm doin ok not much news here .. Still with af lol so no bding for me.. Do u think it was bding everyday or everyd other day that cought dg? 

And wooh brooke glad u cud fit it in that cud have been the baby making momment!! Hope it is for u!! :)


----------



## DG1984

What's funny is the cycle we conceived we weren't bd'ing every day during my fertile time (which we had done our first two months of trying). Not sure if that did anything...And funny thing was I was so sure we had missed my fertile time (I had been feeling sick and not really feeling up to bd'ing). Funny how things work out!

I go to the doctor on May 2nd for my first ultrasound. I think it's finally sinking in to my husband! (took him a while for him to believe it!)

Happy Easter everyone!! How are you guys doing today?


----------



## MamaDee

A little late, but I wanted to join in and say hi to everyone! I am new here, I am 23 and trying for our 2nd. We already have one son who will soon be 3 years old. He ask us everyday for a "baby to come live at his house". Can't wait to make his wish come true, unfortunately its taking longer than expected. Any other young mama's not conceiving as quickly as expected? I went off Nuvaring in Aug 2010 and have didn't ovulate until October. Finally having regular cycles (long though) but have yet to conceive our 2nd. DS was not planned in fact we were actively avoiding ( was a one time slip up) And here he is, Love him to death. If only it could always be that easy!!


----------



## Kimbre

welcome mamaofone! yes i thought itd be quicker than this as well. i was on depo=(


----------



## youngwife20

DG-thats awsum! :) this month we will try bding everyday seen as I don't know for sure when I'm ovulating then next month every other day

MamaOfOne- welcome! And its not late! I'm not a mama.. But this taking longer than I thought it would all my reletives got pregnant as soon as they got married like it was so easy and same with my mum she concieved my brother and then me straight after my brother! So I thought I would have been pregnant 3 months ago!!! So fustrating , hope you get ur positive this month.. I hope we all do so we can all be bump budies! 

Are you using any tools to assist conception? I bought an opk but haven't used it yet :)


----------



## youngwife20

Kimbre- I was on depo for about maybe a year or 7 months or something.. I had little periods when I was on the injection as soon as I stopped it I didn't get a period for a whole year!!! Was soo anjoying!!!


----------



## Kimbre

youngwife...YES. i didnt have ANY AF while on the shot at all!!!

then it took me 8 months to get a hint of AF and i wasnt even really regular until two cycles ago.

im just hoping thats whats taking me so long=( im going to the store tomorrow to see if they sell the soft cups. maybe those will help!

i hate the DEPO!!!its evillll. hahaha


----------



## youngwife20

Kimber- very evil!! Lol and I heard about these soft cups. But I don't get wheather u put it in before u have sex lol or after?


----------



## DG1984

How are you ladies doing today?

Still no call from the doctor, but we don't need his clarification lol. We did another HPT over the weekend and the second line was even darker than when we tested the first time. We have our first doctor's appointment on May 2nd. No idea what happens at that time, but I guess we'll see!

Having a bit of back pain today and slight cramping on my right side, but other than that I'm doing okay. Oh man, I've been so exhausted. Wish I could nap at my desk at work lol.

Sending lots of baby dust to you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Kimbre

yay DG i bet that you are over the moon=)

and i believe you put the softcups in right after DH "E's" lmao.

but i bought some today, and im scared to use them hahahaha.
i also got a basal thermometer but havent been temping and im on cycle day 10... so not even sure i should until next cycle if i dont get a BFP.


----------



## MamaDee

Youngwife: I totally am with you on the seeing relatives and friends get pregnant so quickly thing. My closest friend is on her 3rd! and I know at least 5 others who are pregnant with 2nds. It's so hard not to feel a little down, I really was naive and thought I would get pregnant right after taking the ring out. Also, YES I use opk's like a mad woman, as I mentioned in some other posts, --My name is mamaofone and I am addicted to peeing on a stick, lol-- I love op.'s, whoever invented them is a genius! I also chart my temps and cm on fertility friend, without this I would be lost an confused as to what my body is doing every month.
Kimbre: I also have a retroverted uterus and am interested in softcups/divacups, haven't done my research though. Does having a tipped/retroverted uterus affect it working properly?
DG1984: Congrats!! :) Glad to see some happy news!


----------



## Kimbre

hi mamaof1. i know how you feel. it was sooo quick with my DD. and the second time around its taking SO long=(

im hoping that i get my BFP soon. i hope that you do as well.
i just got some soft cups and a basal thermometer today,but i dont know if the soft cups will work since i have a tilted uterus=( hoping i have an okay time getting them in!


----------



## MamaDee

Let me know how it goes, if they work out or not. I may have to give it a try, in Canada the only kind they sell is the DivaCup, Im pretty sure its the exact same thing though. Have you heard anything else about the tilted uterus? My doc mentioned it after ds was born but never said anything further. I have read conflicting info as far as it affecting ttc at all. By the way, your wedding pic is adorable, brought a smile to my face! :)


----------



## youngwife20

Mama OfOne- I dont do charting i dont think id be good at it plus it would cause me more stress!! lol but I just found out that i may be ovulating way earlier than i thought! my ov kit says if your cycle is 25 days ( it went from 28 days to 25 in 2 months!) then i should check if im ovulating at day 9 of my cycle just 2 days after AF is finished!! so i clearly have got it wrong about when im ovulating lol ive testing today at day 8 of cycle and not ov yet so will test everyday!! lol :)

also i dont know what my uterus is.. did you check this at the start of trying to concieve? 

KIMBRE_ How did you find out about your tilted uterus? and good luck with the cups let us know how it goes i may get one for next cycle if no bfp this month. i will just use preeseed and opks for this cycle .


----------



## DG1984

MamaOfOne said:


> Let me know how it goes, if they work out or not. I may have to give it a try, in Canada the only kind they sell is the DivaCup, Im pretty sure its the exact same thing though. Have you heard anything else about the tilted uterus? My doc mentioned it after ds was born but never said anything further. I have read conflicting info as far as it affecting ttc at all. By the way, your wedding pic is adorable, brought a smile to my face! :)

Where in Canada are you from? I live in Alberta =D


----------



## brookettc3

Hey all so this is mynfirst month TTC so I am a little lost and idk if this means I am out this month but I have been charting my temps but right After I o'd I got really sick and have had a fevr every morning I wake up except today where it went back down to 97.6 which is pretty close to my o temps and I know pregnancy normally keeps those temps nice and high my ticker is wrong I o'd on Saturday so I am only 4dpo you thunk I should stop stressing or do you think may is just not my month?


----------



## MamaDee

Young wife: Charting can stress you sometimes if your chart is hard to interpret. I find it eases my stress of wondering whether I truly O'd or not but that's just me. Ov tests are great! I would be lost without them :) Found out about the tipped uterus very casually doc mentioned it in passing when pregnant with DS. Never said anything bad about it but I have seen conflicting info online, so who knows.
DG1984: I'm in Toronto!
Brookttc3: You said 97.6 is back down to your O temps, you mean you temps before you O? If it's that low at only 4 dpo it might be possible that you didn't actually O yet and your temp was just up from the fever. Could also just be a fluke. One day of temp drop can be acceptable and mean nothing. It's more the overall picture you want to look at. If your temps are low again tomorrow and the next day I might be inclined to think that you haven't yet O'd. Do you use opk's?


----------



## Kimbre

Mamaof1- im sorry i didnt see your response b4!:dohh:
My doctor didnt say anything about my tilted uterus, just told me it was VERY tilted BACK. i looked online though and it can just take longer to conceive sometimes. my mother had one as well! im thinking that its hereditary?
it doesnt affect it working properly either...HOWEVER it makes me have alot aot ALOT of UTI's and Yeast Infections...BLECK.TMI SORRY! and also it hurts to have sex sometimes when you have a tilted uterus.
I tried the soft cups and i feel like they will help my problem... the bag sits under the cervix so i feel like the little :spermy: are getting right where they need to be! they look scary, bc i am little down there, but you cant even feel them at all!!! i feel tampons more than these!

YoungWife20- My Doc told me when i had a pap smear...plus i have a long vaginal canal, so that prolly makes it take the :spermy: longer to get there!:rofl:
I would recommend them... if i can use them than you can! and if they work and we get our BFP i can laugh at my husband for saying that they were "weird" and "we dont need those":happydance:


----------



## brookettc3

MamaOfOne said:


> Young wife: Charting can stress you sometimes if your chart is hard to interpret. I find it eases my stress of wondering whether I truly O'd or not but that's just me. Ov tests are great! I would be lost without them :) Found out about the tipped uterus very casually doc mentioned it in passing when pregnant with DS. Never said anything bad about it but I have seen conflicting info online, so who knows.
> DG1984: I'm in Toronto!
> Brookttc3: You said 97.6 is back down to your O temps, you mean you temps before you O? If it's that low at only 4 dpo it might be possible that you didn't actually O yet and your temp was just up from the fever. Could also just be a fluke. One day of temp drop can be acceptable and mean nothing. It's more the overall picture you want to look at. If your temps are low again tomorrow and the next day I might be inclined to think that you haven't yet O'd. Do you use opk's?



Yes, 97.6 is near where I am before I O like normally around 97.1 for me so .5 off however i did test earlier today so it probably was more like 97.8 at my normal time still I thought after O if you were preggers it would be like 98. somthing idk just anxious to be pregnant already. 
I took a pretty bad spill today and now I am getting terrible cramps like I am about to get AF so IDK :cry:


----------



## Kimbre

Brooke- FX that you get your BFP , dear. how long have you been TTC? also, i had HORRIBLE AF cramps the day my AF was due for my daughter but AF didnt ever come. i hope thats whats happening for you hun.


----------



## brookettc3

We have only been TTC one month but if it doesn't happen this month then we have to quit trying til July because my other children's birthdays are in February and I just don't want to add another one too close :/ I didn't have cramps until I fell all on the ground today so I am kind of worried.


----------



## MamaDee

Kimbre: That was my fault actually, I reposted something by accident and then went back delete and re-posted. You must have read it before I edited  Glad to hear the softcups "fit" lol this was one of my fears also as sometimes I even find tampons painful to remove. Hope it gives the swimmers the extra oomph they need this month! ;) I might get one next month, they are so expensive here! $45 :o 

Brookttc3: sorry to hear about the fall, thats no fun! 97.6 definitely still is seems like post o territory for you if your pre o's are down at 97.1 As far as the temps don't worry that their not in the 98's. I usually have a slow rise myself. Pre o temps 97.3-97.5 and then after o I will hover around 97.7-97.8 it's usually not until 4 dpo that I get up to 98.2 or so. It takes longer for some peoples temps to rise. Also that could just be the highest temps you will get which doesn't really mean much either. I've seen charts where their pre o temps are super low like low 96's and their post o temps are only 97.0. The main point is that you see a clear concise temp shift within your own numbers, doesn't matter how high or low they may be :) xx Hoping they stay up for you this month!


----------



## MamaDee

.


----------



## Kimbre

wait. its 45 dollars for soft cups? are you sure youre looking at the disposable soft cups... cuz i only paid 8 bucks for 14.


----------



## MamaDee

Oops Duh! No I wasn't thinking of the right thing. Apparently the only type of cups that are available here are the DivaCups but they are not disposable. It is a re-usable one and I guess that's why it's so expensive. Erghhh, Canada! You guys get all the good stuff down there in the states! I will have to grab some next time I am down at my parents, however I'm hoping I get my bfp long before I head down south again ;)


----------



## Kimbre

where do u live in canada. we live near canada kind of. lol.


----------



## MamaDee

We're in Toronto now, close enough to buffalo, NY border that I get to fill my need for US retail every now and again ;) Used to live in Seattle and Atlanta..
Your ticker just caught my eye, 3 days until O!! Lucky girl!! Oh man I don't even know when I'm going to o this cycle, I am so frustrated with this late o business. By the way, how do you get all those cute little moving smileys characters? I could really use the one banging its head against the wall right about now, LOL, but never can get them to work...


----------



## Kimbre

oic. we live near Quebec. 
i am psyched that my O is coming up! u get those smileys by clicking the ADVANCED tab at the bottom and then they are on the side... if you click (more) it'll show you the codes in between : :


----------



## brookettc3

I am def keeping me Fxd too :) I pray this is our month I don't want to have to wait :/


----------



## VSubasic

Hey Ladies I am 22 years old and have been married for a little over 2 years. I got off of Birth Control in November. My periods are regular 30 days. This is our forth cycle trying and this month I decided to use ovulation test. Its great to have a thread for us young buddies :)


----------



## youngwife20

KIMBRE - if they work for you this month then i will use them! im just waiting for the preseed that we ordered to be dilivered

this might be tmi lol but me and hubby tried something different they say put your legs in the air when you finish but instead of pulling out as soon after ( because we find some of the sperm leaks out) so hubby stayed infor like 3 minutes after he finished while my legs were in the air lol hopefuly that helps!


----------



## youngwife20

VSubasic said:


> Hey Ladies I am 22 years old and have been married for a little over 2 years. I got off of Birth Control in November. My periods are regular 30 days. This is our forth cycle trying and this month I decided to use ovulation test. Its great to have a thread for us young buddies :)

WELCOME!! and i agree its great i feel abit to young for the 30 year olds that were predominant in most post when i first joined! lol welcome and i hope it is your month i just started using ov test this cycle but still no positive ov yet.. were are you from?


----------



## MamaDee

Thanks Kimbre, got it!:thumbup: Omg you ladies are all going to be testing in the 2ww before I even o:cry:


----------



## youngwife20

I dont think il be OVulating for maybe 4 more days! so hopefuly im in my most vertile time now..or close.. i wont be testing this month just gonna wait till i miss af


----------



## DG1984

How's everyone doing today? I'm so glad it's friday!


----------



## Kimbre

SO happy its friday.
Its getting nicer out, have been taking the kids to the park. this is our weekend to have my step-son as well, which means no sleep for me in the mornings! DH works all weekend besides monday. and he goes home on monday.

Not so stressed out now, looking for a second job though.

I used soft cups again at 2 am when we :sex: lol. left it in until morning. temped at 8 30 am...96.75. OPK at 11:30...negative:happydance: hahaha Im so excited bc i just know that my O is coming. my CM is almost CLEAR and globbed. TMI sry!

HAHA youngwife20 its not TMI thats what we are here for! and my hubby always leaves it in for a bit bc if hes on top hes tired LMFAO :rofl:

Im just trying to take it easy this cycle and not get sooo stressed out.

how is everyone else doing today?? DG did you have an appointment yet??


----------



## MamaDee

Happy Friday!:happydance:
Ladies I'm looking for some opinions. I thought I was a pro at this charting stuff by now. But this month my cycle seems to be way out in the left field. I am on cd 6 and my temps have yet to drop down below the coverline from last cycle. Last cycle af was also 2 days late. I had a super faint line at 10 dpo which showed up way after the time limit, I never did determine if it was an evap line or a chemical pregnancy, but either way it was negative the following day. So a 15 day luteal phase with no temp drop. I also normally have af and then spotting which doesn't end until cd10. This cycle only had af cd1-3 with spotting on cd 4 and 5. I am completely free of af now. (Thk God for that because I have been wanting bd like a mad woman the past 48 hours, strange because that usually happens around o too) I also noticed some stretchy cm this morning but opk's are neg, not to mention I don't normally o until cd 17-20. I am so confused](*,) How am I going to notice the temp change when I o. I am at 97.8, that is the temp I usually have at 1, 2,and 3 dpo before shooting up to 98.2. Any ideas?
Ps. Awesome Kimbre, with the clear and globby cm. lol Get at it!!:sex:


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies TGIF :) so I am 6 dpo now only symptoms are cramping and nausea don't really "feel pregnant" though and also don't really feel like this is our month. hopefully I'm wrong. Anyways how are you all doing?


----------



## brookettc3

Well I definitely just POAS ugh I am so Mad myself I told myself I wouldn't do it until at least 10 dpo LOL of course a BFN lol!


----------



## youngwife20

im feelingokaybut i just found out that with my opk kit i have to buy thewhole kit each time if i want sticks :( soi am running out only have 3 left so i will have to use it every other day


----------



## youngwife20

sorry mama of one i know nothing about temping, i dont temp it stresses me out lol and sorry about your negeitive brooke im that badtoo! i havent ov yetso stil bding!


----------



## brookettc3

Ah I really hope to see all of us get our :BFP: soon :) Come on May


----------



## youngwife20

Hi brooke! i hope we do get our positives! I am getting really annoyed at not getting my bfp! lol i cant think of anything else to try if i dont get our bfp! is there anything else you have thought of trying .. ladies?? anything you have thought of trying if you dont succeed anytime soon ( but we will all succeed this coming may!!!!


----------



## brookettc3

I cant believe this is my first month and I am already driving myself and everyone around me crazy about this TTC journey!!! I started a journal to write everything that happens all my symptoms feeling etc. LOL ah this is crazy I cant even imagine quitting until July now that I already started! Hey youngwife do you have skype chat, FB chat, anything like that? Also have any of you every felt really low aching like right above the pelvic bone 7dpo before or after like its uncomfortable when i lean forward or stand?


----------



## Kimbre

I took a OPK at 5:30 pm. POSITIVE! :sex: at 7:30 pm=) temped this morning, but no rise?
when do i want a rise in temp? and does that mean i just Od, am about to O, or have already Od? hahahaha.


----------



## youngwife20

brookettc3 said:


> I cant believe this is my first month and I am already driving myself and everyone around me crazy about this TTC journey!!! I started a journal to write everything that happens all my symptoms feeling etc. LOL ah this is crazy I cant even imagine quitting until July now that I already started! Hey youngwife do you have skype chat, FB chat, anything like that? Also have any of you every felt really low aching like right above the pelvic bone 7dpo before or after like its uncomfortable when i lean forward or stand?

Hi brooke i have fb chat and msn! :) il send you an inbox message with my facebook! :) 

i havent told any of myfriends or anything about me trying to concieve apart from my bestffriend because i dont want the extra preasure of " when is it gonna happen are you pregnant yet!!" and i know how you feel im on my fourth month and going crazyy!!!


----------



## youngwife20

KIMBRE- i dont temp or anything i just opk so i have no clue!! but you got a positive so good for bding!!! i havent tested ov today because im runing out of sticks! and with the kit i have you have to buy the whole kit to get sticks!


----------



## isla 951

Hey there. I'm 21 and on my second cycle of TTC. Good Luck to all!


----------



## youngwife20

Hi Isla! :) Good luck to you too! Tell us alittle bit about yourself?

Are you taking any vitamines?
Using any tools ie opks preeseed etc

Hope you are feeling positive!! :)


----------



## MamaDee

Hi Isla, Welcome :wave:

Kimbre: Yay for the +opk :happydance: So it generally means you will ovulate within 12-36 hrs, so I wouldn't worry about not seeing the temp rise yet. I actually got 3 days of super dark positives last cycle before finally o'ing on the last day. Then once you do O it can take some time for your body temps to rise. Ideally they say morning after o you should notice the temp rise. I personally have a slower rise and only go up .2 degrees for the fist 2 days after o and then skyrocket and additional .6 degrees at 3dpo. Keep :sex: like crazy until you confirm o with the temp rise!


----------



## Kimbre

Thanks Hun! That's helpful I'm hoping I Od today, I felt dull twinges and cramps today and had another (lighter) positive opk. I'm thinking I did O today but I guess we will see.:)


----------



## MamaDee

Sounds very likely to me that you did o today!! I often get a lighter positive on my o day if I test in the morning, by night time it should be gone. Guess we will soon see :) Fingers crossed for :spermy: to find their target!


----------



## youngwife20

Hmm. i keep forgeting lol how long have you ladies been ttc? im on cycle 4.. is there any other things other than opks and temps that you have thought of trying? are you all on vitamines? what about you OH/DH, are they on any vitamines? 

So yeh im on cycle 4, and I have been thinking of trying baby asprin also aparently its good to help improve fertility.. not that theres anything wrong with my fertility but a boost cant hurt.

My husband wanted to take vitamines, so hes taking some, he really loves being involved as much as he can! he also has the job of holding my legs in the air for 20 minutes! haaha, how long do you ladies hold your legs in the air? if you do that.


----------



## youngwife20

I heard grape fruit juice helps when trying to concieve so i bought some but it tastes awful!!


----------



## Kimbre

Im taking Prenatal Vitamins now.
and i had a temp rise this morning of 96.80. it hasn't been that high at all. does that mean maybe i O'd??

i just took an OPK and its negative.


----------



## MamaDee

Youngwife20: I'm taking prenatal vitamins as well as evening primrose oil and drinking extra water and green tea. This is to help increase my ewcm as I haven't had much if any since going off the nuvaring and I think that is why it is taking so long to conceive this time as I used to have an abundance of it before. I took ring out in August , but it did take me a while to ovulate again after stopping so I'd say we've been trying since Oct/Nov. You mentioned the Grapefruit juice, it's supposed to help with ewcm so if you've have any problems with that it might help but if you've already got great ewcm every month then it might not do much. But hey, either way it doesn't hurt right! Whatever we can do to get our :bfp: When are you due to O this month? I'm on cd 9 right now, probably wont o until cd 17-20.

Kimbre: Looks like you definitely may have o'd. If you have 2 more days of higher temps you can confirm it!:happydance:


----------



## Kimbre

I think I did O I hope I can confirm it with 2 more temp rises!! Also how do u tell if you may be preg with temping? Do ur temps have to stay high or youre not pregnant? Just wondering for future reference lol


----------



## MamaDee

Yes, normally if you're not preg, your temps will drop around 14dpo or how ever long your luteal phase is. "Normal" luteal phase length is anywhere from 13-16 days, but once you figure out how long yours is, it should never vary by more than a day or so. If temps stay up for 18 days, you are almost certainly pregnant :)


----------



## brookettc3

Hey girls wanna look at my chart and tell me what is looking like to you guys? I know it's still pretty early on. Also the huge temp increase is due to a fever from the flu thanks :)


----------



## youngwife20

Im on cd 14 I think I should be ovulating today.. my opk instruction said for my cycle25/26 days i should start testing day 10 in cycle i started testing day 9 and upto now and still no ovulation! i am not sure if i have lots of cm or not because ive never checked i have just started checking soi will try drinking it as much as i can lol but i try to drink lots of water but i iknow if i drink to much my opk wont show positive if i have to much water in my system! :)


----------



## DG1984

Hey ladies!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## youngwife20

DG- hi i am doing well :) still positive on CD14 .. waiting to OV. hope your doing well!

I have just been thinking if it doesnt work this month and i dont get my bfp we are just thinking of what to try next month.. have you got any ideas? 

anything new with you how far gone are you now any symptoms?


----------



## youngwife20

Yey just got my smiley face on my ovulation kit! :) So bding tonight!, Do you know any sites i can write in and save when i actualy ovulated?


----------



## brookettc3

Youngwife-fertilityfriend.com :) 

So I tested today 10 DPO BFN :( not gonna let it's get me down though I'm not out til the witch comes.


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> DG- hi i am doing well :) still positive on CD14 .. waiting to OV. hope your doing well!
> 
> I have just been thinking if it doesnt work this month and i dont get my bfp we are just thinking of what to try next month.. have you got any ideas?
> 
> anything new with you how far gone are you now any symptoms?

Doing well thanks :)

Went to our first prenatal appointment, doctor confirmed my pregnancy. He thinks I'm about 5 and a half weeks along. I go for a full physical on June 21st, then around week 12-14 we'll do our first ultrasound :) 

Been having a lot of symptoms still (mainly morning sickness and sore sides). Picking up the prescription for meds for the morning sickness today as the last few days it's really picked up speed & intensity!

I think the doctor's confirmation has really make this all sink in for us. Approximate due date is December 31st.

Sending lots & lots of baby dust to all your ladies!


----------



## DG1984

The only advice I can give is try not to think about it...I think that's what helped us when we conceived. I had been convinced my fertile time had passed (and we hadn't BD'd much because I wasn't feeling well) so we only actually BD'd 3 times during my fertile period, while the last few months we had done it every day. Maybe it helped that we weren't doing it every day.


----------



## youngwife20

THANK you for the advice DG :) aww its inspiring to know you did it! :) hope your sickness subsides :)


----------



## youngwife20

brookettc3 said:


> Youngwife-fertilityfriend.com :)
> 
> So I tested today 10 DPO BFN :( not gonna let it's get me down though I'm not out til the witch comes.

Hi Brooke , what day are you in your cycle ? and dont feel down! somen women dont test positive till realy late in there pgncy so your right your not out!!!!


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Youngwife-fertilityfriend.com :)
> 
> So I tested today 10 DPO BFN :( not gonna let it's get me down though I'm not out til the witch comes.

Hope you get your BFP this month. 10 DPO is still very early to get an accurate test. Will keep you in my thoughts!


----------



## brookettc3

Youngwife-cycle day 29 :) and thank you 
Dg- thank you so much wow 5 weeks already how amazing :) wishing you a H & H 9 months


----------



## TTC MY 1st

Hey Ladies, mind if I join? I'm 23 and ttc is so much harder than I ever thought it would be! I've been with my fiance for over 7 years, but the last 5 we haven't used protection. Kind of a "not trying but not preventing" thing. This is my second cycle activly ttc, and we are worried it'll never happen. I've been using an app on my Andriod called Pink Pad Pro. It helps keep records for you, including symptoms, everything you need. It helps me not worry so much. My charts show I o'd on April 24th, and I had been bding every other day the week leading up to it. I'm due for af on Mother's Day. I was going to wait to test until then, but I was so sure I was pregnant (a heavy feeling in my tummy, moody, sore breasts) I tested a couple days ago and of course it was a bfn, so I wont test again until the 8th. Good luck to us all!


----------



## DG1984

TTC MY 1st said:


> Hey Ladies, mind if I join? I'm 23 and ttc is so much harder than I ever thought it would be! I've been with my fiance for over 7 years, but the last 5 we haven't used protection. Kind of a "not trying but not preventing" thing. This is my second cycle activly ttc, and we are worried it'll never happen. I've been using an app on my Andriod called Pink Pad Pro. It helps keep records for you, including symptoms, everything you need. It helps me not worry so much. My charts show I o'd on April 24th, and I had been bding every other day the week leading up to it. I'm due for af on Mother's Day. I was going to wait to test until then, but I was so sure I was pregnant (a heavy feeling in my tummy, moody, sore breasts) I tested a couple days ago and of course it was a bfn, so I wont test again until the 8th. Good luck to us all!

There is also a great app from What to Expect, which is a great line of books, I believe it's called "What to Expect Fertility". I used it on my IPhone to track my cycles and my most fertile time. They also have a great app for when you're expecting called "What to Expect Pregnancy". Also, they have books that are out. "What to Expect Before You're Expecting" is the only trying to get pregnant book I've bought, and it has so much information in it that I think helped us conceive. Sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## youngwife20

WELCOME ttc1ST- i know its a tough road but we all will get there in the end! i dont do that much charting im just using presseed having vitamines drinking alot of grape fruit juice , putting my legs in the air after bding..apart from that im just leaving it to fate haha . good luck and baby dust to you! :)


----------



## Kimbre

Hi and welcome ttc my 1st! 
Ttc can get very frustwrating just know that you are not alone and we are here if u need to talk :) sending baby dust ur way hun!! :dust::dust:

Good morning ladies! I'm officially in the TWW... The bitch. Haha. So excited Bc this is my first cycle charting, and confirmed O this morning! Have a peek at my chart and let me know what u think? 

Looks like I DID O 3 days ago, so I'm 3 DPO today:happydance: I live temping!

I'm having lots of creamy white CM. Is this a sign?? I'm having achy everything and headaches. Ugh. I hope AF stays away:)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## youngwife20

Im doing realy great! and creamy cm is a good sign!! ive been using my opks i got my smiley face last night so that means im ov so did lots of bding! good luckk!! im feeling very positive! hope you feel better x


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Im doing realy great! and creamy cm is a good sign!! ive been using my opks i got my smiley face last night so that means im ov so did lots of bding! good luckk!! im feeling very positive! hope you feel better x

Sending lots of luck your way :)

Hope no one minds me complaining, but I'm feeling awful today! Morning sickness is really intense today and the smell of everything makes me sick. Hope you ladies are doing well!

Always sending baby dust your way


----------



## youngwife20

hey no one mines your complaining aww hope you feel better but thats a good sign morning sickness shows your baby is healthy and growing! :)


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> hey no one mines your complaining aww hope you feel better but thats a good sign morning sickness shows your baby is healthy and growing! :)

Thanks for letting me complain :) Finally got my prescription for the morning sickness, the pills are so cute they are white with a pregnant lady on them!

How is your day going?


----------



## Kimbre

DG ope that you feel better soon! but that IS a good sign!

and creamy CM is a good sign?? i thought it was odd i still had some. ugh im not getting my hopes up.


----------



## brookettc3

I think I am starting to feel AF coming on... :/


----------



## TTC MY 1st

DG - I hope you feel better soon!

Thanks for the support everyone! It's nice to feel like someone else knows what you're going through! 

I get to test on Sunday! Right now Im 10DPO. I've had a lot of bloating, some sharp cramps, and I just feel like I'm really heavy in my stomach. It also hurts when I bend over, probably all in my head. I'm not reading too much into it though because I've thought I was pregnant so many times that I don't want to get my hopes up.

How's everyone else doing today? Happy Hump Day, lol!


----------



## Kimbre

awww im sry that you feel like AF is coming Brooke. FX crossed for you still!


Happy hump day hahaha i havent thought of that since highschool. :rofl: nice. good luck ttc my 1st.


----------



## brookettc3

Thanks Kimbre I am hoping I'm wrong I have read of a few people that think they feel her coming but she never does hoping and praying that's me :) he is due tomorrow


----------



## DG1984

I know what you guys are going through, my cycle before last was brutal. It was 5 days late and I was getting pregnancy symptoms but tests kept coming back negative. Finally went to the doctor and got a blood test...negative. AF showed up 5 days late but only lasted 2 days. Why can't cycles just be the same every month!!!!


----------



## MamaDee

Kimbre, your chart looks good, definitely O'd!! It usually takes me a couple of days to stop having creamy cm also.
:wave: Welcome TTC1st! 10 dpo how exciting! I have yet to O this month, still another week to go.
DG1984- Vent away.. Morning sickness is the worst! Like you, smells even thoughts of certain things sent me overboard when I was pg with DS.

CD 11 here, likely not O'ing for another 6-8 days. Anyone else?


----------



## youngwife20

Im 2DPO :) 

TTC1- those symptoms sounds positive!! 

Brook- when did you say your AF was due? Minesnot due till after the 14th :) 


What sort of jobs do you ladies do? and what month wil you be working till when pregnant?

Im a carer. I am hoping to get a new job soon trying to look for a new one. i dont want to be looking after people when im pregnant any smell wil probably make me want to puke..


----------



## Kimbre

Brooke- i had bad AF cramps and symptoms the b4 and OF my AF, but AF never came, when i got pregnant with my daughter....thats not ALWAYS the case... but FX for you.

youngwife20- I am a photographer... I only have a bit of clients at the moment because im trying to get my name out there, i haven't done alot of advertising yet bc i was waiting until i had all of my equipment...which i have but one thing broke now! ugh. and i look young so ppl think im just ANOTHER young girl with a nice camera and NO photo skills lol, and as you may have seen there are MANY of those around now a days. my site is https://kimbresque.com if you're curious=)
also i am a secretary for a business that helps the mentally ill with advocacy..
annnd im in the process of trying to get another job! My DH is a cook and we would like to start our own restaurant hes an amazing cook!

i hope everyone is feeling good today!


----------



## brookettc3

AF is due today :/ 
I am a stay at home mom :) 
Kimbre- thanks that makes me feel better I am
Hoping that's what it is for me too. I haven't started yet...


----------



## youngwife20

Kimber- Il have a look at your site :) I dont go on the internet often i usualy just reply of my cell phone! and i did catering in college i always wanted to open my own restaurant but it would take along time before i actualy got that point were i could aford a restaurant! :)

woo your af is due today and not here yet.. that is good so far!!


----------



## brookettc3

Youngwife- Yep I am hoping she never comes but I swear I keep running into the bathroom thinking I started I even woke up in the middle of the night last night because I felt like she came. This is the weirdest cycle I have ever had like I will feel AF cramps terribly then be super nauseous then all over again. Still trying to keep my head up but I feel like she is coming... 12 dpo today


----------



## Kimbre

Youngwife- i just put the link so that you ladies could spy if you were curious. i also have a facebook fan page for it... id love it if you ladies would add it!=) yes my DH also does catering on the side...and yep! thats why we haven't tried to start a restaurant we dont have the money for it=(

Brooke- thats REALLY a great sign that you have not started yet!!! do u usually start later in the day? or earlier?? FX dear! i hope you get your BFP.


----------



## brookettc3

Kimbre- I usually start later in the day but normally I spot a little bit in the mornings. I keep checking but nada! She better not come! I dont know how I am gonna make it through the next two months not being able to try! ah.


----------



## Kimbre

well :dust::dust: to you! i hope youre pregnant hun! i dont know how id make it through 2 months not trying either...usually i spot in the mornings or the night b4 as well.


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you :) Yeah I already know I am going to be going crazy! Gonna continue temping and using OPK's just to know my cycles better & of course checking up on you guys. I bet you all will get your BFP's in that time


----------



## Kimbre

that sounds good.
and i wouldn't be so sure hun... i've been TTC since March 2010:(!!!
and NOTHING....I think it should be about my time to get my BFP but nothing yet.GRRR.


----------



## hopeful4bubba

Hey just thought I would pop by and say a quick hi in this thread I'm nearly twenty and partner is 21 so we similar ages. I think he also gets bored of all the baby chat aftera while. we been trying since July. xx


----------



## brookettc3

Hey hopeful welcome <3 Yes my husband and friends are quite over me talking baby stuff as well. Are you temping or using OPK's? What CD are you on? Also where are you from? Sorry about all the questions lol


----------



## hopeful4bubba

That's ok I always asking questions, well I'm from a tiny little place in England. Haven't done any tempting or opks yet but I really should! Lol we are planning on getting the cb digital one the next cycle. I am having really long cycles and I think off top of my head about cd50. Last cycle was 56days. Where are you in your cycle? Xx


----------



## brookettc3

Yes temping and opk's help a ton then you actually know when to BD cause if you dont it could be a miss. Have you seen a DR? I am cycle day 30 today and 12dpo I am due for AF today but she hasnt made her arrival yet I am betting either tonight or tomorrow though.


----------



## hopeful4bubba

Ohhh I hope she doesn't show for you! Not been to Dr yet as trying to loose a bit of weight first. Bd quite a lot anyway (lucky man) Haha but guna get one just to be sure I'm ovulating. X


----------



## DG1984

Hiya ladies :) How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Kimbre

Hi DG! how are you feeling? how is everything going with you??

hopefull- hello and welcome! i would try OPKs and temping... this is the first cycle i used temping and i actually confirmed that im Oing=)) so i would recommend that.


----------



## DG1984

Kimbre said:


> Hi DG! how are you feeling? how is everything going with you??
> 
> hopefull- hello and welcome! i would try OPKs and temping... this is the first cycle i used temping and i actually confirmed that im Oing=)) so i would recommend that.

Hi!

Well finally got my morning sickness pills. They seem to help a little. But I hear that having morning sickness is a good sign that the pregnancy is progressing the way it's supposed to, so now I don't mind it so much! Other than that, just really, really tired! I am 6 weeks today, so that is kind of exciting.

What's new with you? Any sign of the witch?


----------



## Kimbre

yes it IS a good sign hun... and all pregnancies are different! i was super nauseous with my daughter, but im not a huge puker...so i only lost my lunch a few times the whole 9 months!

Um i started temping! and i confirmed my O on the 1st of this month=) so i am 4 DPO today... longest 2ww EVER! hahaha.

Im having back ache...stretching feeling in my uterus area, headaches, tired, and lots of CM.

I wont be getting my hopes up though.... im tired of being let own:/


----------



## youngwife20

HOPEFULL4BUBBA! 
wELCOME!!!! :) feel free to join in!!!


----------



## youngwife20

woo DG congratualtions on you being 6 weeks today! im reealy happy in a great mood me and hubby are looking for a house closer to wear my mum lives and i got a new job today!!


----------



## youngwife20

HOPEFULL4BUBBA- im in manchester ENGLAND! WERE are you? And im overweight! but it is taking me to long to loose lweight so just trying to eat healthy :) x


----------



## DG1984

Well today didn't start out too well...been feeling really tired lately, and this morning my husband decided to take me for breakfast before we left for work. We were going through the drive thru and what do you know....I threw up. Not once, but five times. It was soooo embarrassing!!!

Safe to say, i'm so glad the weekend is almost here!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## hopeful4bubba

Hey young wife and thanks loving it already! I'm about ten miles from Cambridge. Yeah losing weight is hard but needs doing, trying to do lots of walking! Xxx


----------



## TTC MY 1st

Hey Ladies! The weekend's here! :happydance: How's everyone doing? Any big plans?

To catch up, I'm a respite care provider. Right now my only client is my 12 year old sister. She has Down's and Epilepsy. I get paid very good money to take care of here for about 30 hours a week. With this job I think I'll be able to work all the way through my pregnancy (when that happens). Also after the baby is born, she can come to my home so I wont have to travel with the baby until I'm ready too, and no day care needed.

I had some good and bad news. The :witch: came :cry: It's a good thing though because I had my O date wrong, so now I know it comes a week earlier than I thought and that should make it better for next month. Also a friend of my fiance's is going to sell us his house on a Land Contract after our lease in our apartment is up, so no need to worry about that part of everything. Well I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 - wow!! 5 times!!!!!! That is the worst morning sickness I've heard of wow ur baby sounds like there gonna be a very strong and healthy sticking bean!!! Aww get plenty of rest! Hope ur sickness gets better!!
BUBA- are you on weight watchers or anything? None of that worked for me realy is ur partner bigger too? 
TTC1st- I'm sorry your AF got you and you are so positive about it best way to be! Much better than me I'm moody for 2 weeks when af shows up! But fresh start for you when AF goes! Planning to try anything different for ur new cycle? X

Hope everyone has a good weekend I'm happy I got a new job so hopefuly things go welll with that :) x


----------



## MamaDee

Youngwife: Congrats on the new job!! How exciting.:thumbup: I also am looking for a new job. Graduated from a college business program but am still working part time at a lounge/nightclub. Looking for a "grown-up" corporate type job now. Hopefully I find something sooner than later as my current job isn't great for being preggo.

Welcome: TTCmy1st and Hopeful4bubba!! :wave:

Kimbre: I peeped your website! It's awesome, I especially love the photos of the little ones!! I also took photography throughout high school and really enjoy it. It's awesome that you're able to do it as a career! I'm saving up right now to buy a new camera to get back into it as a hobby :)

Bored over here, stuck inside.. DS has been sick all week. Sleeping in our bed at night (no action going on in this house, thk god I didn't o this week!) He's got some nasty stomach bug, super high fever and can't keep anything down. DH worked from home today, finally was able to sneak in some :sex: while ds took a nap on the sofa :winkwink: :shhh: Highlite of my sick nurse mama week, lol


----------



## hopeful4bubba

No youngwife, was going to look into starting but I work such long hours its guna be a push to get there in time... was thinking about seeing a dieticion (sorry for spelling!) But don't really know what exactly that involves. Any ideas? Xxx


----------



## youngwife20

Thanks for the congrats!

I didnt finish college! but i now have a office coperate kind of job! which im happy about! hehe its in a n office lol which ive always wanted to get a job like that as before i was just doing care work and the hours of work were all over the place and no structuire!!! thats why i wanted to change jobs because i will be sitting down all the time so i can do that job till i pop the baby out!!.. must be hard working in a nightclub around drunk people when your sober!!


awww poor sick nurse mama! aww you are such a good mum and partner! and good you were able to sneak in some bd time!! hope your family feel better soon!!! x


----------



## hopeful4bubba

And sorry I would of said Congrats too I haven't quite managed to read through the whole thread yet lol. What was you old job? Xx


----------



## Kimbre

thanks mamaofone! yeah i have many more to come, since i just bought a very expensive amazing lens=) cant wait for a newborn shoot that i have coming up=) soooo excited... maybe ill post some of the pics after im done.


----------



## brookettc3

Hey girls would you look at my post on the ttc 2 week wait area at my tests the are so weird. I think its titled need advice thank you :)


----------



## youngwife20

Bubba- lol that's okay thanks for the congrats I was a carer , and I haven't got that many ideas apart from eatinf more fruit. I think not drinkin helps me not gain extra weight and sex! Lol but spring cleaning burns lots of calories! I'd never go to the gym to excersise anymore. And I dieticians a good idea if u go to ur doctors and see a nurtrition or dieticiion they ask what u eat on a daily bases and talk u through better food choices and u do a food diary of what u eat then they give u ideqas of what u shud bee eating instead I think it wud be helpful to u xx


----------



## youngwife20

Brooke- I'll have a look :) and ur periods late ? By 1 day? That's a positive!!


----------



## hopeful4bubba

Yeah think doctors is best idea I can then drop in that I'm ttc. I'm Hairdressr so job is quite active too. Don't drink very often too. How's your weekend girls? Xx


----------



## Kimbre

wow Brooke i looked at your chart and your temps are still high! good sign!!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Yeah I just wish that I had a BFP to put with them... I am so nervous every day I temp... I feel like they could go down any second....


----------



## youngwife20

Bubba- that's a good idea! Has ur other half been to the docs too? Just to have like a fertility check up? Its probably not nesserary yet :) but like a few months before we started trying when were were NTNP I went and have a full blood test to check I'm alright for baby making! Lol :) hubbys doing his sperm count test on thusday! So lookin forward to those results! My weekend was so busy!! Looking for a new house and prepearing myself for today! My new job fingers crossed it will go well! Have a good week ladies! I won't be on as much during the week x


----------



## Josefin

Hi! I'm also 20, getting married in 19 days and we are on cycle #1 TTC baby #2:) Good luck to you! Hope you get a bfp soon!


----------



## LittleLove

I am 24 years old a little older than you my husband is also 24 (same age as your hubby) and we have been ttc for 4 months now. My husband also gets tired of hearing me talk about baby stuff so this web site should be a good place to walk with other women like myself. Hope to hear from you are other ladies like myself!


----------



## youngwife20

Josefine! Wow welcome! And congratulations!! Are u excited for ur big day!!? How olds your fiancee? Were are you from? Are you using anything this cycle like opks or calanders etc? I'm on my 4rth month of ttc and using preesed and opks and from england!! :)

LITTLELOVE- welcome! And were on the same month of trying how are u finding it? Stressful? Or not so bad? It gets more stressful for me around af due time! But not so bad during the month!! What are you and ur hubby doing? Bd every other day everyday etc? Or scediualed days? Me and huby r trying to be abit more laid bak this month but can be hard! Feel free to chat as much as u like about anything!!!! :) were r u from?


----------



## Josefin

Youngwife20: Thanks! I'm a bit nervous but also so happy that we are finally getting married after months of planning:) So exciting to get married and make baby on the same day! I should be ovulating on our weddingnight;) My OH is 21, almost 22. I'm from Finland, and I really hope no one in here knows me! We haven't told anyone we are gonna TTC now:) I'm not using OPK, but I know i should be ovulating between 26 and 28. I used opk's a few months ago to know what my cycle looks like:) And it turned out I have a lutheal phase on 12 days, so i learned something:) I'm very excited fo another baby!


----------



## patience090

Josefin said:


> Youngwife20: Thanks! I'm a bit nervous but also so happy that we are finally getting married after months of planning:) So exciting to get married and make baby on the same day! I should be ovulating on our weddingnight;) My OH is 21, almost 22. I'm from Finland, and I really hope no one in here knows me! We haven't told anyone we are gonna TTC now:) I'm not using OPK, but I know i should be ovulating between 26 and 28. I used opk's a few months ago to know what my cycle looks like:) And it turned out I have a lutheal phase on 12 days, so i learned something:) I'm very excited fo another baby!

Woow congrats!!!! i know you is very excited lol... Hi everyone i will love to join this thread i just 21 on the 26th of april and my sweetheart just turn 23 i am now trying again for the first time after m/c in feb 2010,i am currently waiting to ovulate on may 19th - 22nd my cycles ranges from 27-29days and 30-31 days late in the months kind of weird i know lol but i am looking forward to chit chatting with all you lovely ladies:flower::happydance:


----------



## Fluffypink

Hi There young wife :D

Im so sorry to hear you having a bit of trouble.
I am also 20 years old, my fiance is 25 and we have been TTC for 14months already. My dream was always to be a super young mommy:happydance:
We went to see a FS in December, my fiance has a shocking low morphology of 1% and The FS told us the only way we will ever concieve is threw Artificial insemenation. Really sad and took a long time to get over but we did and i went for my first IUI on the 2nd Of May SO now im just waiting for my bloodtest on the 16th of May

Lots and lots of baby dust to you :dust:


----------



## brookettc3

Hey girls so blood test came back negative :( keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies though :) I get to try again at the end of JULY :)


----------



## Kimbre

Brooke again im so sorry dear! but at least you can try again in July...just keep thinking about July!!! and im here for ya if you need a friend.:hug:
Fluffypink-nice to meet you. 14 month is a long time! my hubby and i have been trying for 14 months this month! it gets harder everytime i get a BFN.
but i was on depo, and this is only my second cycle using OPKs and temping.


----------



## DG1984

Hi ladies,

Sorry it's been a while since I've checked in with everybody. Morning sickness has been really intense since Saturday. Ended up having to stay home from work yesterday and most of today. Got more pills yesterday, but they don't seem to help too much. 

How is everyone doing? BTW, today I turned 27 :)


----------



## hopeful4bubba

Sorry its taken a while to reply have been checking just not had a chance to post! My lovely man isn't too keen on the idea but knows he needs to so his guna go once I have been. He Hates doctors Haha. Welcome to the new ladies and good luck! 
DG sorry to hear about morning sickness hope it settles down a bit for you soon! Xx


----------



## Kimbre

aww im so sorry DG that you are so ill! hope that you feel better soon!!!

also HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## DG1984

Thanks ladies :)

Morning sickness is fierce again today...have thrown up twice and think I may again :(


----------



## UrbaNPrincesS

hi all mind if i join in!? im 21, 22 next week!
Me and my fiance have been together just over 6years and have been TTC for 5 months, but no luck so far
I am 6days late for AF and havent tested yet and im not going to until next week im sick of seeing a BFN. The only symptoms ive had is nausea for a few days and slight tiredness.
There is no sign of the witch showing up but im not getting my hopes up again its dis hearting seeing that negative.

****Baby dust to all****


----------



## MamaDee

:happydance: Hey ladies, so I FiNALLY O'd today!! Will be joining most of you in the 2ww tomorrow. Unfortunately didn't get too much :sex: in though leading up to O as DS was really sick still. But definitely hit the sheets today (I hope it wasn't too late) Got my positive opk yesterday and by this morning it was negative. All through noon hour until about 2 pm felt pain in ovaries as if I was ovulating and then we BD'd around 4. I am nervous, I think it may have been too late and the chances of catching the egg might be slim to none? Any ladies have any info on :sex: on O day and if its too late or not?

Happy Birthday DG!!! :happydance: :icecream:

Brookettc: Sorry to hear, that is so strange. Stupid af :witch: playing games with you. Shame on her! Even though you aren't going to try until July now, I'd definitely keep charting temps and cm and using opk's. That way, come July you will be a pro at recognizing your signs of O and hopefully will get preggers right away. :hugs:

UrbanPrincess: Wow! You have will power. 5 days late!! I would have peed on 25 tests by that point :rofl::shy: Do you chart your temps at all< are you absolutely sure that af is late. If so go on girl, I bet you are preggers!! Can't wait to hear, keep us posted on your testing!


----------



## Kimbre

MamaOfOne said:


> :happydance: Hey ladies, so I FiNALLY O'd today!! Will be joining most of you in the 2ww tomorrow. Unfortunately didn't get too much :sex: in though leading up to O as DS was really sick still. But definitely hit the sheets today (I hope it wasn't too late) Got my positive opk yesterday and by this morning it was negative. All through noon hour until about 2 pm felt pain in ovaries as if I was ovulating and then we BD'd around 4. I am nervous, I think it may have been too late and the chances of catching the egg might be slim to none? Any ladies have any info on :sex: on O day and if its too late or not?
> 
> Happy Birthday DG!!! :happydance: :ice-cream:
> 
> Brookettc: Sorry to hear, that is so strange. Stupid af :witch: playing games with you. Shame on her! Even though you aren't going to try until July now, I'd definitely keep charting temps and cm and using op.'s. That way, come July you will be a pro at recognizing your signs of O and hopefully will get preggers right away. :hugs:
> 
> UrbanPrincess: Wow! You have will power. 5 days late!! I would have peed on 25 tests by that point :rofl::shy: Do you chart your temps at all< are you absolutely sure that af is late. If so go on girl, I bet you are preggers!! Can't wait to hear, keep us posted on your testing!

YAY glad to hear you Od!!! FX for you that those :spermy: got to where they were suppose to go!!!


----------



## Kimbre

I had a temp dip yesterday morning! ugh. but today it went up=) could some of u ladies take a look at my chart and tell me what you think?? 10 DPO today


----------



## Josefin

Urbanprincess: Wow! Sounds good:) Good luck testing when you do:)


----------



## youngwife20

Hey ladies!! Sorry I haven't been. Online in a few days!! Been so busy with my new job! I'm settling in well! I don't have the internet and my phone doesn't allow me on here sometimes!! I'll be on at the weekend!! Hope ur all doing ok my af isn't due yet but I feel it coming!! Xx


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Hey ladies!! Sorry I haven't been. Online in a few days!! Been so busy with my new job! I'm settling in well! I don't have the internet and my phone doesn't allow me on here sometimes!! I'll be on at the weekend!! Hope ur all doing ok my af isn't due yet but I feel it coming!! Xx

Hope you're enjoying your new job :)

Hopefully your AF will stay away!


----------



## TTC MY 1st

It's almost the weekend! Hopefully it's nice. AF just went away and it seems like the o date is forever away. 

I hope everyone's doing great!


----------



## DG1984

How's everyone been doing?


----------



## Josefin

Still waiting to ovulate. At least one week to go... Time goes by so slowly... But it feels like I'm in here writing in my journal very often, but it's only one time every day:p

Any BFPs?


----------



## Kimbre

waiting to O again.


----------



## DG1984

I'm experiencing morning sickness still. Thought it was tapering off yesterday, but it's back full force today. Only difference is I don't get it once I wake up, it usually appears about 10 am or so. I'm trying not to complain as I know it can be a good sign that the pregnancy is going well.

Sending lots of baby dust to all of you! :hugs:


----------



## MamaDee

Kimbre: omg I ended up so far behind you ladies. I am only 7 dpo today!
DG: Morning sickness sucks! For me it tapered off around 11- 12 weeks which I hear is very common. Hang in there!!


----------



## brookettc3

:/ I miss ttc already! I wish we could even just NTNP but we really can't have 3 kids born in the same month. August isn't getting here soon enough! I hope you ladies get your BFP's soon!!


----------



## AFGrandaughtr

waiting for my AF to start...I was 9 days late before I got it :( its discouraging....


----------



## MamaDee

Hi Ladies!! How is everyone doing. Are most of you in a new cycle now? I wanted to update. If some of you remember, i was worried because we only got to bd on O day. Well today I finally got my bfp!!! After trying since August to conceive our 2nd i really didn't think it was going to happen without seeing a FS this time around. I am shaking I am sooo nervous. Anyone else due to test soon or are you guys waiting to O now? I know I o'd later than some so you guys went on to a new cycle without me. I am hoping BFP's around for those of you that are waiting to test :happydance:


----------



## brookettc3

MamaOfOne- Congrats!!! :)


----------



## kim_09

A second congrats to you Mamaofone!! :)

I'm 23 and this is my 3 month of ttc, i'm 11dpo.. expecting af to show her ugly face tomorrow or the next day!!


----------



## UrbaNPrincesS

Hi all i went to family planning and tested (at 2 weeks late) and got a BFN! Nurse told me to come back in a week if AF is still a no show it is now 2 weeks 4 days late and still no sign :/
So i will be going back on friday for another test.
xx


----------



## Kimbre

yay! :happydance: congrats mamaofone!!! 

i am waiting to O at the moment prolly on cycle day 15 i will... cycle day 10 right now


----------



## MamaDee

Thanks so much ladies!!! I'm still not believing it's finally happened. Kimbre ooh exciting, I love the part of my cycle when o is getting close. Time to get in lots of :sex: FX'd for lots of BFP's this month ladies!!!


----------



## DG1984

MamaOfOne said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!! I'm still not believing it's finally happened. Kimbre ooh exciting, I love the part of my cycle when o is getting close. Time to get in lots of :sex: FX'd for lots of BFP's this month ladies!!!

A big congrats on your :bfp:!!!!!

I'm almost 9 weeks along and my morning sickness has intensified (last week I know I said I didn't think that was possible lol). It has gotten so bad that I can't keep anything down. I can't wait until my next doctor's appointment which is on June 21st. My dad bought us a crib and yesterday my husband put it up, it's soooo adorable!!! :)

Sending lots and lots of baby dust to you ladies :hugs:


----------



## MamaDee

Thanks DG!! Sorry to hear you're feeling worse. I have a friend who just had her baby a few months ago, she was the sickest pregnant woman I have ever seen all throughout the pregnancy! I hope that is not the case with you and that it subsides around 12 weeks. I believe her Dr actually prescribed some sort of tablets to help with the queasiness. I hope they're able to do something for you at your next appt. I can't wait to see my doc now. I had an appt scheduled for June 9th do discuss some options and reasons why we have been having troubles ttc 2nd time around. I am going to keep my appt and have him confirm the pregnancy, he's got a small ultrasound in his office! Major perk, get to see a lil something at every visit (I know I might not see much if anything at that point, but def did with ds) Anyways, I am keeping the appt so that he can ease my mind, otherwise he doesn't see you until you are around 8-10 weeks and have missed 2 periods. I am way to impatient for that, so am glad that I get to cheat a litle with my previously scheduled appt.

Also, I rememeber mentioning Evening primrose oil tablets to some of you ladies, I can't say if it was for sure that, but it was my first month taking them (I took them religiously every single day) and ended up with bfp. Might be worth trying for others if you've sometimes got a lack of ewcm (This was my problem since stopping nuvaring) 

:dust: for all! Can't wait to hear about more bfp's from you ladies!!


----------



## Kimbre

MamaOfOne said:


> Thanks DG!! Sorry to hear you're feeling worse. I have a friend who just had her baby a few months ago, she was the sickest pregnant woman I have ever seen all throughout the pregnancy! I hope that is not the case with you and that it subsides around 12 weeks. I believe her Dr actually prescribed some sort of tablets to help with the queasiness. I hope they're able to do something for you at your next appt. I can't wait to see my doc now. I had an appt scheduled for June 9th do discuss some options and reasons why we have been having troubles ttc 2nd time around. I am going to keep my appt and have him confirm the pregnancy, he's got a small ultrasound in his office! Major perk, get to see a lil something at every visit (I know I might not see much if anything at that point, but def did with ds) Anyways, I am keeping the appt so that he can ease my mind, otherwise he doesn't see you until you are around 8-10 weeks and have missed 2 periods. I am way to impatient for that, so am glad that I get to cheat a litle with my previously scheduled appt.
> 
> Also, I rememeber mentioning Evening primrose oil tablets to some of you ladies, I can't say if it was for sure that, but it was my first month taking them (I took them religiously every single day) and ended up with bfp. Might be worth trying for others if you've sometimes got a lack of ewcm (This was my problem since stopping nuvaring)
> 
> :dust: for all! Can't wait to hear about more bfp's from you ladies!!

maybe ill try those as well!? can you take them with your Prenatal's? what are they ??


----------



## MamaDee

It's just a mineral or vitamin supplement. I picked them up in the vitamin section at walmart. I took it on top of my prenatal. It's actually something thats recommended for women's health anyways regardless of ttc or not. It has omega3and 6's. The dosage is 2000 mg each day when ttc. The tablets are 500 mg each so that is 4 tablets. I usually spread them out 2 in the morning and 2 at night. It's important not to take them once you O though as they can cause uterine cramping. Once you O if you still want the omega's (which is a good idea) then you can switch to a flax seed oil supplement. 

This is all info that was passed on to me from others. No guarantees but it's worth a shot right!


----------



## Kimbre

haha yes deff worth a shot! i will pick some up probably if i get my AF again after O=(

hopefully i wont have to though!


----------



## youngwife20

Hi all!! I am so sorry I have not been on this post in a few weeks! my phone is playing up and doesnt always let me respond! so now I am respondign at the library 

Okay so Im going to reply to everyones messages lol :) bare in mind i may respond to something that has already gone past as im replieing as i see the message! ]

DG- thanks but AF got me!! How are you doing? I am realy enjoying work hard work though but its good

BROOKE- it must be hard from going from full force ttc to not at all! i am so confused as to what to do this month. to try or just take a break.

AFGRANDAUGHTER- try not to be discouraged! every month is a new fresh start for your bfp to happen! its a waiting game! 


MAMAOFONE- omg omg congrats! so happy for you any symptoms? did you have a feeling you were positive this month? anything different? did you bd less than any other month?

KIM- welcome! and i hope your af didnt show its face!

URBAN PRINCESS- that sounds positive still! it may just take awhile to show up for you goodluck!

DG- awww you got a crib!! thats so cute have you bought anything else yet? have you told people yet i know that the day i find out im pregnant il be straight of to baby shops!

MAMAOFONE- thank you for the tip i think i shall have to try that this is just positive mood im so happy for you!


----------



## youngwife20

Update on me: So I bded so much my last cycle and did everything right got a positiev on my opk and everything.. did i get pregnant?no.. I got af right on time ( atleast i didnt have to wait thinking i was pregnant) but by then i had already peed on a stick TWICE! .. my af lasted 5 days but only the second day was full heavy flow.. so i thought maybe i am pregnant tested 4 days after, it was a BFN.. i seemed to have not been disapointed as i have prevously probably because i have been so busy got a new job got a new house etc so i havent had time to get upset. but its getting to hard now im on my six month i think or almost 6tmonth of ttc and yet nothing.. which is annoying but i am keeping positive i am not using opks this month ( af has been gone maybe 5 days) i am just going to see what happens, husband is working away alot so theres not realy any point i dont think it will happen this month but when ever it happens il be ready for it! maybe NTNP this month take a break and relax abit .. its getting to stressful.. other than that everything is going pretty well i hope you ladies are all doing well! and im so happy that in the time i was away there is another BFP!! thats awsum news!! il probably be at the library again maybe next week or the week after so speak to you ladies soon good luck and hope you getr your bfp very soon! :)


----------



## MamaDee

youngwife20 said:


> Hi all!! I am so sorry I have not been on this post in a few weeks! my phone is playing up and doesnt always let me respond! so now I am respondign at the library so if anyone wants to contact me feel free to add me on facebook/msn [email protected]
> 
> Okay so Im going to reply to everyones messages lol :) bare in mind i may respond to something that has already gone past as im replieing as i see the message! ]
> 
> DG- thanks but AF got me!! How are you doing? I am realy enjoying work hard work though but its good
> 
> BROOKE- it must be hard from going from full force ttc to not at all! i am so confused as to what to do this month. to try or just take a break.
> 
> AFGRANDAUGHTER- try not to be discouraged! every month is a new fresh start for your bfp to happen! its a waiting game!
> 
> 
> MAMAOFONE- omg omg congrats! so happy for you any symptoms? did you have a feeling you were positive this month? anything different? did you bd less than any other month?
> 
> KIM- welcome! and i hope your af didnt show its face!
> 
> URBAN PRINCESS- that sounds positive still! it may just take awhile to show up for you goodluck!
> 
> DG- awww you got a crib!! thats so cute have you bought anything else yet? have you told people yet i know that the day i find out im pregnant il be straight of to baby shops!
> 
> MAMAOFONE- thank you for the tip i think i shall have to try that this is just positive mood im so happy for you!

Thank you so so much. I'm very excited. In response to your 2nd post don't feel too down. 6 months is not so bad( I know it feels like lightyears), each cycle that passes is one cycle closer to your BFP!! We were trying since August!!Also I hope you and Kimbre don't have to use the evening primrose oil and that this your bfp cycle!!!FX'd!! And in response to the first post, honestly no symptoms really, I feel completely normal. My bb's are just a little bigger than average that's about it. Lots of wet cm (tmi) but I keep getting nervous that it's af or something but nope! And tests are nice and dark now. As far as bd, we didn't even get to bd at all leading up to 0, think it was 5-6 days before which doesn't count. Ds was sick and in our bed all week. Finally we got to bd about 2 hours after O happened. (I felt really strong cramping and am positive as to when I o'd this cycle, temp confirmed it) I thought for sure we'd be out and thought bd might be too late by the time the swimmers got to where they needed to be. Also tried the putting pillow under hips for about 10 mins for the first time. And TMI but made sure not to o until after. So propped hips up on pillow and had a couple of o's after we bd. :blush: I heard some others mention how this works because when you o the cervix creates a suction pulling in the :spermy: which gives them an extra boost. I honestly think it really helped! For some strange reason even with only one bd, I really did feel that I was going to see a bfp this month. Also didn't obsessively test early this month had a strange sense of calmness.Had some really strange super vivid dreams from 4-9 dpo has never happened to me before exept when preg with ds. I'm looking forward to seeing more bf's from you ladies! It's so exciting to hear it from ladies I've been chatting with!!


----------



## Kimbre

i know how you feel youngwife...it gets really annoying and stressful getting BFNs all the time.


----------



## kim_09

Youngwife- I agree, i hate seeing a bfn! I got a bfn this morning too. Af is still late by a couple days so its a waiting game now.. I'm thinking if af shows then next month i might take the more relaxed approach also. I never thought ttc could be this stressful!


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Hi all!! I am so sorry I have not been on this post in a few weeks! my phone is playing up and doesnt always let me respond! so now I am respondign at the library so if anyone wants to contact me feel free to add me on facebook/msn [email protected]
> 
> Okay so Im going to reply to everyones messages lol :) bare in mind i may respond to something that has already gone past as im replieing as i see the message! ]
> 
> DG- thanks but AF got me!! How are you doing? I am realy enjoying work hard work though but its good
> 
> BROOKE- it must be hard from going from full force ttc to not at all! i am so confused as to what to do this month. to try or just take a break.
> 
> AFGRANDAUGHTER- try not to be discouraged! every month is a new fresh start for your bfp to happen! its a waiting game!
> 
> 
> MAMAOFONE- omg omg congrats! so happy for you any symptoms? did you have a feeling you were positive this month? anything different? did you bd less than any other month?
> 
> KIM- welcome! and i hope your af didnt show its face!
> 
> URBAN PRINCESS- that sounds positive still! it may just take awhile to show up for you goodluck!
> 
> DG- awww you got a crib!! thats so cute have you bought anything else yet? have you told people yet i know that the day i find out im pregnant il be straight of to baby shops!
> 
> MAMAOFONE- thank you for the tip i think i shall have to try that this is just positive mood im so happy for you!

We haven't bought anything else yet, we will probably wait until we find out the baby is ok, and maybe even wait until we find out the sex. I know my sister will be passing down a lot of things to me (she has 5 kids!). And I already know she's planning on throwing me a baby shower...we probably won't need to buy a lot ourselves. I'm so blessed to have so many great people around me :)


----------



## MamaDee

Kim_09: I saw in another thread we were both in that you saw a second line after the time limit. I know "they say" that this is not a bfp, but in my past experience lines that appear after the time limit (as long as it is pink and not a grey evap line) will get darker and appear sooner over a few days. It may just be too early. I would say wait 48 hrs and try again! Lots of :dust: FX'd for you!!


----------



## kim_09

Thanks mamaofone. Af is 3 days late so i'm still in with a chance. I contacted my friend's husband who is a doctor and he said the pink line could be showing up late because my hcg is on the border line. He told me to retest in a couple of days. Who knows really.. :shrug: i've never had a second line on a test before so even if i get my dreaded af, atleast i will be more hopeful for next month.

Hope everything is running smoothly with your pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## youngwife20

Mama of one- theres no such thing as tmi in here  and im so happy for you! weve only been bding alittle bit this month but hopefuly enough :p not used any opks or temps oranything :)

KIM- sorry that you got a bfn this morning, but your still in the game seen as af hasnt showed!! still can be some positive news on the way xx


----------



## youngwife20

Dg- aww you are blessed! and wow 5 kids that is alot!


----------



## Josefin

Well, now I'm a wife too! 2-5 DPO today, 12 days left until testing:) I'v been nauseas last week, probably when I ovulated. (I took a test and i was not pregnant) Hoping for a BFP next week! Keeping my fx for everyone:)


----------



## youngwife20

Josefin- are you a newwife? congratulations! and wow some women can feel nauseous realy early on!! good luck!! i dont know when ovd this month been really laid backand didntcheck!


----------



## Josefin

Thanks! Yes, I got married may 28th:)


----------



## Kimbre

congrats Josefin!


----------



## brookettc3

BFP OMG OMG 
https://i55.tinypic.com/f4k3yg.jpg


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> BFP OMG OMG
> https://i55.tinypic.com/f4k3yg.jpg

OMG congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you so much I am so excited


----------



## hopeful4bubba

Omg congratulations.... maybe well should all take a break Haha. X


----------



## Kimbre

like i said in the other thread lol CONGRATS Brooke thats awesome !!!!


----------



## Josefin

Congrats!!!

The strangest think happened yesterday. I was bleeding a little bit. Or, I don't know if i even can call it bleeding but there was some on the toiletpaper. But nothing after that. I was probably 4-5 dpo yesterday and the day before that my temperature was kind of low? Can it have been an implantation bleeding?!


----------



## MamaDee

Brook CONGRATS!! LOL looks like you are going to get another february baby after all!!!
Josephin- Hopefully implantation is causing that, that would be so exciting!


----------



## youngwife20

Wow brooke! Congrats so happy for u! What do u think did it? Did u bd every otheer day? X any tips wud be helpful! Glad u got ur bfp


----------



## youngwife20

Congrats josefin! How old r u again? And how olds your new hubby? :)


----------



## brookettc3

Mamaofone- LOL yep another feb baby 
Youngwife thanks :) honestly we only had unprotected BD time one time and it was 3 days before i Ovulated we werent supposed to try this month


----------



## hopeful4bubba

I already said it but Congrats again Brooke, where/how did you get your jemnyrenny prediction n how much x


----------



## brookettc3

Thanks again :) I got it from her webpage just google jennyrenny and it was only $10 :)


----------



## youngwife20

Aww wow! Its amazing how things work! :)


----------



## brookettc3

It really is :) I cant wait for all my symptoms so they can help make me feel preggers


----------



## Kimbre

i may get a reading from her lol. have you tested again??


----------



## brookettc3

Kimbre- Yes, I tested like an hour ago from like the 6th pee of the day(I cant stop peeing) lol and it was a little lighter but def there. I am going to the clinic at 615 to get a proof of pregnancy... It will make me feel preggers.... I have an OB appt 6/15


----------



## MamaDee

Yay! So exciting!! I still don't have any symptoms either really, can't wait for them tho so it can feel more real like you said! I had bloods taken today, that helped a little I guess I'll see what they say on thursday. A little nervous that they'll tell me something is wrong. Do you know when you'll be due? I think I will be feb 1st. Bump Buddies! :)


----------



## brookettc3

I am due February 12th :) yay feb bump buddies you should join the group https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/621266-february-valentines-2012-join-us-here.html


----------



## Kimbre

haha my bday is feb 13th!


----------



## MamaDee

brookettc3 said:


> I am due February 12th :) yay feb bump buddies you should join the group https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-groups/621266-february-valentines-2012-join-us-here.html

I think I'm already part of it :winkwink:


----------



## youngwife20

What cd were u and. Dpo were u all when u found out? 3 weeks is soo early u must have lots of hcg! Lol :)


----------



## brookettc3

Cd21 and 8 dpo :) I hope so but when I went to the drs today they said my test was negative but when I got home I took 3 including a digi and all positive


----------



## youngwife20

That's confusing. Probably because your so early! What did they say you should do now? What week were you whu confirmed your other 2 pregnancies


----------



## brookettc3

Lol yes, I know. I went to another doctr today and they got a negative but I showed them all 3 of my tests and she was like that's odd so come back in the morning. They Sai go on with life as if I was pregnant just in case. With my daughter I was 3 weeks 5 days and my son not til 14 weeks!


----------



## youngwife20

Wow that's a big gap from 3 weeks to 14!! Did u feel pregnant when u were 14 weeks n it just came up neg? How r u feeling tody? How long will u wait till u tell ppl?


----------



## brookettc3

LOL yes, it is! I did but I went to the drs all the time and they said no so I made myself believe I wasn't. I was beyond sick with him though. I just feel tired and emotional. I wont tell people til at least 8 weeks


----------



## youngwife20

Brooke- do you thing this is the case? Same as your son? Maybe its just taking awhile to show up on the tests at the doctors, hope ur getting plenty of rest!


----------



## Kimbre

wow thats crazy! i hope all is well and you get the doc to show you a BFP


----------



## brookettc3

Okay so I went to the drs again and they tested in front of me and she said it looks negative then I pointed out the second line and she was like omg there is congrats :) got my proof of pregnancy and an ultrasound scheduled for 6/23 :)


----------



## Kimbre

what??? why weren't they doing blood tests?! thats odd.


----------



## brookettc3

They said they don't do blood unless you are late 2 weeks .. I didn't go to the OBGYN because they don't make appts til you are least 6 weeks but normally 8 weeks


----------



## MamaDee

Glad to hear all is well! :) My obgyn also won't normally see you until minimum 8 weeks. Luckily I have a scheduled appt for june 9th for a pap that was booked prior to getting bfp... so I get to cheat, I am still going to go to that appointment, I will only be 6 weeks but at least he will be able to confirm everything and put my mind at ease. Had blood taken at a clinic yesterday though just to confirm it but haven't heard back yet.

How are all of you ladies doing? Those with bfp's feeling any symptoms? I'm not feeling much, only thing is that my bb's feel like I've got implants lol. Those who are waiting for their bfp's, where are you all in your cycles now? Anyone waiting to O? I want to be cheering you ladies on :happydance: for lots more bfp's coming up!


----------



## youngwife20

Hey mama I'm realy glad ur staying in this thread it will be cool to see how ur pregnancy progresses :) 

I'm in cd16 though I don't know when I'll ov or if I have already I haven't checked trying to do it the laid back way this month. (I try a new way every month lol) :) I've been working so hard n my husbands been working away alittle bit so we may have missed our chance this month but we just bd whenever we can and hope that I catch! :)


----------



## brookettc3

I really think the laid back approach really works :) hope you get your :bfp: this month!! 
I just scheduled an appt with my pcp to get a blood test again. My tests aren't getting any darker if anything lighter so I just Wanna make sure


----------



## youngwife20

Fingers crossed for u! I hope it goes well for u!


----------



## brookettc3

Well basically he said I should be starting my period he was surprised I wasn't spotting or anything. He did blood though just in case get my results either tomorrow or tonight if he looks.


----------



## Josefin

youngwife20 said:


> Congrats josefin! How old r u again? And how olds your new hubby? :)

I'm 20 and he is almost 22:)

I have some signs of pregnancy now:D And I'm really hopefull! Keeping my FX for all of you! 8 days left until testing, and my ticker isn't right...


----------



## DG1984

It's been such a long week! Ended up in urgent care a few nights ago due to extreme tooth pain. Apparently your gum can soften a lot when you're pregnant and cause an infection, which is what happened to me. Doctor put me on antibiotics and today I haven't been in any pain so keeping my fingers crossed!

Morning sickness is still really bad...throwing up at least once a day now. Disgusting taste in my mouth too that won't go away. Trying not to complain though, it just reminds me that I'm pregnant!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## youngwife20

Josefin- what symptoms are you having ? Sounds exciting

DG- wow , how r u feeling now?

I'm on cd20 not feeling very good I am having really bad lower stomach pains I'm not sure what it could be but hurts so bad when I tense my stomach up its not like constant pain but I feel it when I move like muscle pain or something.. Anyone know what it cud be?


----------



## youngwife20

Any update brook? :)


----------



## Josefin

Well, I had implantation bleeding a few dpo. And now I have had sore nipples for almost a week! That's the same sign as when i was pregnant with our son:) I'm also very sleepy, and I eat A LOT! I'm gonna test june 11th, but AF is probably due already tomorrow! But it can be one or two days late so I'm not testing until saturday:) Hope everything is good with all of you!


----------



## youngwife20

Wow that's so exciting! Good idea to weight till 11th! I have one preg test left over from my last cycle so will maybe use it june 14th I will be late by then I think!


----------



## Kimbre

good luck ladies!
any updates Brooke??
i am now 8 DPO i believe.
feeling like AF is coming again. i have not broken out so bad in ages though!
super dizzy as well.
hope we get our :bfp:s soon!


----------



## brookettc3

Kimbre- nothing new here just going to go into the doctors tomorrow morning and tell them I will be out of town on tuesday and thursday so i dont have to wait to get my blood drawn... 
Hmm.. Maybe you should test... I broke out really bad around 8dpo and got my BFP


----------



## MamaDee

Good luck to those ladies that are testing soon! Kimbre, the dizziness is exactly what I am experiencing, only symptom so far plus my massive bb's. Did you have good timing this month? Sound exciting can't wait to hear what happens for you!! FX'd for BFP!!!


----------



## Josefin

Hello ladies! I'm probably the wort person in this world right now. I couldn't wait until saturday so i took a test today. And i got a :bfp:!


----------



## youngwife20

Omggggggg joesfin!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for u!! Wow ppl in this group r getting so lucky! What day in ur cycle are you? Did u do anything different this month?? X


----------



## youngwife20

Brook- have u tested again? Or just waiting for the docs ?

I'm going to the docs today to find out what these cramps r!


----------



## Josefin

youngwife20 said:


> Omggggggg joesfin!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for u!! Wow ppl in this group r getting so lucky! What day in ur cycle are you? Did u do anything different this month?? X

Well, this was our first try so i can't say i did anything different:p But we did bd every day;) I'm on CD31, i think. 13 dpo. AF was due today or before friday. Probably today since i got a bfp today:p I'm gonna take nother hpt in a few hours just to make sure. But i already called the doctor so in about 2 weeks I'm gonna go and see her:) Hope this is for real and that the test didn't lie! But they usually don't do that so:)


----------



## youngwife20

Weldone on ur bfp!! Did u try anything different this month? Were u bding everyday or every other day?

I went to the docs and I'm going bak to do a blood test to find out if I'm ovulating on time seen as I'm on cd21 ud be able to tell! X


----------



## Kimbre

MamaOfOne said:


> Good luck to those ladies that are testing soon! Kimbre, the dizziness is exactly what I am experiencing, only symptom so far plus my massive bb's. Did you have good timing this month? Sound exciting can't wait to hear what happens for you!! FX'd for BFP!!!

sounds promising... but i AM hypoglycemic so sometimes if i dont eat enough i get dizzy and almost pass out... but i have been eating alot?
i also have sore bbs but thats usual for me b4 AF... 
the weird thing is that just an hour ago... i got soo dizzy i almost passed out... i couldnt see and i shook a little... it really scared me. which sounds like my hypoglycemia but ive been eating... so thats weird.
ALSO i have had some sharper pains in my sides.
im not sure whats going on.
I did have good timing this month actually and used soft cups we DTD CD 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15.
we will see but i am not getting my hopes up much. thanks for our FX!


----------



## youngwife20

oops sorry i was respondign on my phone so didnt think the message sent ! ooops!


----------



## MamaDee

Sorry to be a downer ladies..but I am bleeding :nope: Going to the dr now, being sent to have a scan to make sure it's a regular miscarriage and not an ectopic. I'm shattered, this is my first time experiencing this :'(


----------



## DG1984

MamaOfOne said:


> Sorry to be a downer ladies..but I am bleeding :nope: Going to the dr now, being sent to have a scan to make sure it's a regular miscarriage and not an ectopic. I'm shattered, this is my first time experiencing this :'(

I'm so sorry! Hope things go okay for you at the doctors. Praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

I am so sorry Mamaofone please keep us posted! My bestfriend bled so bad for so many months while preganant where they told her she would most likely lose the baby and he was born 2 months ago full term healthy and happy baby boy don't lose hope


----------



## Kimbre

i was bleeding with my DD... not bright red or anything... but lightly and i about lost myself! i was flipping out on the nurse for not taking me more seriously. they told me i may have a MC. but i never did=) so there is hope. let us know what happens!


----------



## MamaDee

Thanks for the support and thinking positive ladies. Waited and waited all day, of course they had to have an overwhelmingly busy day at the hosp today. I wasn't able to wait for the results from the ultrasound as I had been there for 7 hrs already and DH had no choice but to get back to work ( so I had to be with ds), I was honestly tired of sitting in there anyways and was feeling fine at that point. Figured I'd rather be at home and comfortable. But because I didn't wait for the ultrasound results he couldn't say whether it was a regular miscarriage or ectopic. Since my pain had subsided he said that ectopic was unlikely but he booked me in on wednesday with the early pregnancy complications clinic. He said my levels are low and that it is no longer a viable pregnancy. Thankfully I am no longer having an cramping and honestly feel pretty much fine. I had my cries on and off today but somehow I am feeling very hopeful for the next time and just pray my cycle returns to normal quickly! Thanks girls! :hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

Omg omg mommaofone! I am so sorry! :( this is so sad u are really brave to think so positive xx. I hope u get plenty of rest and this time next month u will have another healthy bfp I'm so sorry again mama my heart goes out to u xx


----------



## hopeful4bubba

I'm very sorry hun, get some rest and take care x


----------



## youngwife20

Were all here to support eachother xxxx hope everyone is doing ok 


Update: I've been to docs and my cramps were just a muscle pull in lower stomach and did a blood test just to check I am ovulating or to check that I have ovulated yesturday I was on cd21 so he said they shud be able to know by now so fingers crossed.
I'm very laid back this month but hoping af domt turn up I'll find out in the next 5 days as now I'm on day 22! What day is the other ladys on? X


----------



## brookettc3

So an update on my pregnancy yesterday I had cramping and pain in my right ovary and got my levels done they had only gone up 15 in 4 days so they were very worried so they sent me in for an U/S to rule out ectopic the sono found a large cyst on my right ovary which would cause the pain and a teeny tiny ges sac but it was too small to measure. The doctor says he is worried about molar pregnancy now and I have to get my HCG checked again in a week if I havent bled or anything by then and if the levels are going up as they should then he wont worry but if not I will go in for another U/S to check for a baby or molar I pray it isnt a molar!!!


----------



## DG1984

Mama, I am sorry for what you are going through. Big :hugs: to you, hope you are resting and taking care of yourself.

Brooke, I am sorry for what you're going through as well. I hope you're ok!

Well, I'm almost 11 weeks (only 2 more weeks until I go back to the doctor!) and I still have really bad morning sickness. I guess that's a good thing right?

How is everyone else doing? Throwing lots of baby dust your way...


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you DG I hope I am okay as well I just hope by some miracle my levels are drastically higher next week and my little bean is okay!! They are trying to give me hope but I just feel so down


----------



## Kimbre

oh man. i hope things get better brooke!


----------



## Ginag88

I've been trying for 5 months now.. I'm wondering why is it taking so long. I'm young! I'm hoping for a missed period the 16th... seems so far away... Sigh..... It seems like all my friends just sneeze and get preggo. ANyone else hoping for a missed period around the 16th. I tested this morning and got a BFN. but my obsessiveness is telling me thats its okay since I did it a bit early.


----------



## Kimbre

Ginag- i feel the same... i just turned 25... thats still young. it seems like all my friends sneeze and get preggo too! its bugging me. i was on the shot and that can cause it to take longer... but i have had a regular AF since december and NOTHING.
i am due for AF on the 13th. i am 10 DPO today and BFN. hoping its just too early?


----------



## Ginag88

@Kimbre - I am like 1 ovulation day away from going outside and screaming out loud in the just-in-time rain pour, "AREN'T I FERTILE ENOUGH GOT DAMMIT!!!" :brat:, instead i usually put on a crappy movie and eat milk and cookies. Either way, both are good feelings.:munch:


----------



## Kimbre

yeah. i am really starting to get pissed off that i cant conceive! i may have to go see a doctor if this cycle doesnt work. thats how fed up with it i am...i mean this 16 year old and her 14 year old bf are pregnant....come ON....


----------



## MamaDee

Ginag88 said:


> @Kimbre - I am like 1 ovulation day away from going outside and screaming out loud in the just-in-time rain pour, "AREN'T I FERTILE ENOUGH GOT DAMMIT!!!" :brat:, instead i usually put on a crappy movie and eat milk and cookies. Either way, both are good feelings.:munch:

Thanks! This actually made me smile and laugh. I am sorry you are feeling this way but trust that you are not alone! I was exactly at that point and finally got my bfp. Only to be here now losing it after it took so long to get. Also Kimbre about the 16 year old, I totally get it, I can't help but feel the same way when I see that. I am turning into a jealous monster, :( I even feel upset that one of my friends is on her 3rd child and (with a new boyfriend) and I can't even even have a 2nd child with my husband. My son doesn't help as he is desperate for a sibling and goes around telling everyone that "mummy has a baby in her tummy" and that he wants 2 babies. ( he does not know I was actually preg, he's just been saying that for about 3 months and even offers my tummy books and toys for the "baby" that doesn't exist, it's actually a little bit upsetting now. At first I thought he was very strange but I realized that there are about 5 pregnant mommies at his preschool and lots of his closest friends are having siblings.) I know it's terrible to think like that about the friend, I just can't help it! Just a little vent.... So glad I have you ladies to share this stuff with!

Also I go in today at noon to the early pregnancy complications clinic. I am really worried that they are going to tell me I am not passing anything and will have to have a D&C done. I have bleeding but it really does not seem heavy enough to empty my uterus. Sorry tmi but they said I should be clotting and passing tissue and would know once it had passed. This is definitely not happening :( I was really hoping everything would go naturally so that monday would have counted as cd 1 and my next cycle would be quickly on its way.


----------



## Kimbre

mamaofone... i am SO SO SO sorry that this is happening to you. after its taking so long and you finally get what you want only to have it taken away=( i hope that things get better...but this happened to my cousin and it had taken her so long b4, then after it didnt take long bc she was more fertile after the loss.

also...i am the same way... my cousin has three kids with three diff men and is upset she hasn't had a girl! so she wants another.... and i have a DD but with her bio dad whos a loser and isnt there for her... i want a baby with my husband! and its getting really frustrating. we just have to keep telling ourselves it WILL happen.


----------



## MamaDee

Thanks I am praying that is the case with me and I do conceive quickly after this is all over with. I did do quite a few things differently the month I conceived so will be trying to copy that cycle again, hopefully we have better luck than the past! I am cheering for your bfp soon also, I'm glad I can buddy up with you ladies again although my cycle will probably not quite match up :)


----------



## Ginag88

I'm glad we can still laugh every once in a blue at our lack of fertility. I had to delete my Facebook because everyone was posting an unnecessary amount of pregnant pics. I was going to delete them but realized I needed friends for the apocalyptic day I conceive n have a baby shower. We all know it will happen one day. We r just impatient as hell. Crap.... Maury is on. Freakin hate that show now lol


----------



## Kimbre

mamofone what did you do diff?


----------



## brookettc3

I am really thinking I will be back on the TTC threads pretty soon.. :(


----------



## Kimbre

aw im so sorry brooke. i hope that you aren't!


----------



## brookettc3

I just feel like no one can tell me what is happening... I am so stressed out with the kids and worrying about everything.. I have been very depressed and thats so not okay because I have two adorable children that need me to play with them and be their happy mama.


----------



## youngwife20

Ginag- welcome! And I'm hoping for a missperiod any day now! Good news is I usualy have realy soar boobs by now! But they feel fine!

Mommaofone- ur so positive and I hope ur super fertile and able to get ur bfp as soon. As!
Would love to know what u did differently! 

I never thought I'd still be trying 20years old and 6cycles down the line! But hopefuly it will be soon! 

Brooke- I'm so sorry for what ur going through its completly normal to feel the way u do keep us posted I really hope ur baby is ok!


----------



## brookettc3

Started bleeding the doctor sent me to the ER to make sure I lose the baby all the way :( this is the worst day of my life!


----------



## MamaDee

brookettc3 said:


> I just feel like no one can tell me what is happening... I am so stressed out with the kids and worrying about everything.. I have been very depressed and thats so not okay because I have two adorable children that need me to play with them and be their happy mama.

 I totally get this :( On monday I was feeling very down and just could not mask it. I told my son that mummy had a boo-boo and felt sick. That was all he needed, he got it and he wasn't too concerned with me. I know you feel you need to be strong for them but it is okay for them to know you just aren't feeling well. I know what its like to want to be supermom all the time but sometimes it really is important to take a few moments for yourself :hugs:




brookettc3 said:


> Started bleeding the doctor sent me to the ER to make sure I lose the baby all the way :( this is the worst day of my life!

I am so so so sorry to hear this, I was really hoping not to hear any more bad news. I can relate to what you're going through and it is terrible!! So unfair that we have to experience this. HUGS!!


----------



## MamaDee

Kimbre said:


> mamofone what did you do diff?

*Took Evening Primrose oil- 2000mg per day up until O day only.
*BD only on O day-2 hrs after O to be exact- This was not on purpose. If you remember our son was sick and wouldn't leave our bed lol. (I think the important part for me is to bd as close to o as possible as 2 days and 1 day before was never good for me)
* Layed around for a bit afterwards, tried the silly put a pillow under your bum trick!
* Important one but TMI alert!:blush: Not sure if you've heard this one but it was recommended to me and I really think it's what did it. I used to always O during bd several times before dh and apparently it is actually best if you don't. So I made sure not to during bd and then after :spermy: was there and we were done I had a few manual O's :blush:When you have an orgasm it is said that you have muscular contractions (if you've ever noticed the slight pulsing feeling) that pull the :spermy: up into your cervix. Also bd in deep penetrating positions:winkwink: So embarrassing I feel like a little kid. But hey if it can help anyone else conceive great!!


----------



## Kimbre

dont be embarrassed i heard about the orgasm thing and have made sure i do after. but i was planning on the evening primrose next cycle if i dont get my BFP.
thanks!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Well ladies my levels dropped and they couldn't find the gestational sac anymore with US but my cervix is still closed just waiting for the bleeding. I don't want to sound terrible but I just wish I would start bleeding terribly so It would just be over. :(


----------



## hopeful4bubba

I'm soo sorry hun! Big hugs xx


----------



## youngwife20

So sad brooke :( +hugs+ xxxx


----------



## Kimbre

i completely understand hun. i hope that you feel okay. so sorry...


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you girls <3 I am not as distraught as last night but I havent "lost" it yet so I think it will start up again when that happens I just need the closure though. My husband and I aren't going to be sleeping in the same house tonight because of it. When i sat in the ER for 6 hours I was all by myself because my husband had to work and I understood that I was sad but we need the money to pay for the ER trip so he gets there just in time for the doctor to look us both in the eyes and say "I am so sorry for your loss" and he rubbed my arm as I broke down then when we got home he said "would you be mad if i went to my softball game" and I said "do whatever you want" then as he started to get ready I broke down and started crying again and begging for him to stay so he called his captain and he said he doesnt think they have someone to fill his spot but i explained that this is the last game and they have no chance of playoffs and people dont go all the time and i needed him here and then i started talking to my daughter next thing I know he is out the door and leaving still in shock of what he did and very hurt I really needed him last night I cried myself to sleep so he is staying the night and his parents house


----------



## Josefin

I'm so sorry brooke:( Take care!


----------



## MamaDee

I am so sorry brooke. I hope that your cervix opens a little and it can get on with it so that it is over quickly. I exploded at my dh last night as well. I am so upset he is just not "there" for me it feels like. I know he is not trying to be a jerk but at the same time it feels like he is not trying to do anything to help. I think that as men they just don't truly understand what it feels like. As a woman you know you are pregnant and begin to "bond" with your baby to be and the thought of what is to be, right away. Men need visuals, I feel like it isn't until you start to show or they see that first ultrasound pic that they're really able to relate and sometimes not even until the baby is born. It doesn't make it ok but I think it helps to know that they're not being jerks on purpose, I think it's that they really just can't quite relate. At the same time I do think upon being told how much it hurts they do need to acknowledge it and try to make us feel as best as possible. Mine is I think trying to NOT talk about because I believe he thinks that will help when really the problem is I want him to approach me about it so that we can discuss it and move forward... I am feeling quite alright about it for the most part and hopeful for next time. The problem that no one told me about would be the fluctuating hormones. I know that my levels dropped considerably between mon- wed and I believe I had a large drop last night, I felt like I was on a rollercoaster with the ups and downs, laughing one second and crying the next but not even knowing what I am crying about at that moment. Hormones and being female are sometimes just no fun! :(


----------



## Kimbre

im so sorry brooke. you have to remember though, men are stupid. they dont understand things the way that we do ya know...i know youre mad at him and i agree he shouldve been there for you. but like i said silly men. sometimes they just dont get it.


----------



## DG1984

Brooke, I am so sorry for all you are going through. I'm sorry I haven't been around the last few days. I hope you are taking care of yourself the best you can, and hope you know you have lots of support here. Lots of :hugs: to you and please let us know if you need anything.


----------



## youngwife20

Praying for us all! :) and for those who arnt religous! I'm hoping ur all ok!

I'm on cd 24 of my 25,26,27,28 day cycle! Argh did a prg test this morning bfp! I know too early! Lol

Good news ! I got my test resullts back today my doc said I'm ovulating normaly and everything is fine! I'm happy about that! I thought me being over weight will effect my fertility but been asured everythings all good!! I was getting excited saying "ooh my boobs arnt soar maybe good sign"(because there usualy so painful upto a week before af) but I spoke to soon! There soar now!

All the ladys that have kids when u were pregnant did ur nipples get senstive early on? I've never noticed before but this month say if I brush my nipples (with cloths on) like touch them by accident they feel extra sensitive? Strange!


----------



## youngwife20

Oops sorry !! BFN! Argh wishing thinking I wrote it wrong!!!


----------



## no_regrets_91

Just turning 20 on the 12th been ttc for 26 months looking for a buddy.
husband is 23.
I have pcos and hypothyroidism
seeing an acupuncturist.
cycle day 6 for me.

just looking for a buddy that has some stuff in common

:hugs:


----------



## no_regrets_91

sorry posted that in the wrong spot but can't figure out how to delete it.


----------



## brookettc3

So a little update on me started in full force today and large clots :( 
The OH and I have been talking and I really do feel much better I will always wonder what could be and sad that I am not pregnant anymore but just hoping and praying that I will become pregnant again soon and that my little one sticks. We have decided to NTNP for a couple months maybe start TTC again in august or september. I will still Temp just so I can know my body but no more OPK's or obsessive POAS I will just wait for AF and test if late.


----------



## youngwife20

No regrets- welcome! What are you trying at the momment? Ie. Opks preseed etc? How old did you get married?

And aww okay brook I think that sounds like a good idea give your self alittle break xx


----------



## Kimbre

i am sorry brooke. i got AF yesterday... i am having a pissed off AF... clots too... and have not had that since highschool...

i hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## youngwife20

Hi all.. Good news and bad news..

I got my bfp.. I'm about 3 weekks.. Had realy bad c ramps at work so went in hospital urine sample was negitive so they gave me morphine for the pain.. The blood test confirmed pregnancy my hcg level was 115 which they said is ok.. But because of the cramps they've made me stay in hospital because there worried I could be having an ectopic pregnancy.. Just my luck! I finaly get my positive and then I can't even be happy because it might be snatched away from me before I can even get happy.. I'm really praying everything will be ok! Pray for me girls, hope ur all ok


----------



## AFGrandaughtr

youngwife20 said:


> Hi all.. Good news and bad news..
> 
> I got my bfp.. I'm about 3 weekks.. Had realy bad c ramps at work so went in hospital urine sample was negitive so they gave me morphine for the pain.. The blood test confirmed pregnancy my hcg level was 115 which they said is ok.. But because of the cramps they've made me stay in hospital because there worried I could be having an ectopic pregnancy.. Just my luck! I finaly get my positive and then I can't even be happy because it might be snatched away from me before I can even get happy.. I'm really praying everything will be ok! Pray for me girls, hope ur all ok

oh wow I'm so sorry momma. I'll pray for you, definitly. :dust: to you!! And stick dusts!!!


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u so much .. Its sad my husbands working away so he's not even here right now. But so far things r looking better my pains eased of and they will test mmy hcg tomoro to chexk its risen by 66percent which will show it isn't ectopic! Hope my baby sticks!! How r u doing? Were r u in ur cycle? X


----------



## AFGrandaughtr

youngwife20 said:


> Thank u so much .. Its sad my husbands working away so he's not even here right now. But so far things r looking better my pains eased of and they will test mmy hcg tomoro to chexk its risen by 66percent which will show it isn't ectopic! Hope my baby sticks!! How r u doing? Were r u in ur cycle? X

I just prayed for you. I sincerely hope it isn't ectopic!! I hope you get your :baby: soon hun.
My cycle varies from 39 days to 44 days, its really irregular. Somewhere it said that my most fertile days were between the 4th and the 8th, so we babydanced on the 6th. This ticker says I ovulate tomorrow though so idk tbh.


----------



## brookettc3

Omg youngwife- I am so sorry you are going through that I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers I hope you get to keep your BFP :) your levels seem to be pretty high for how far along you are so I think you are okay mine at 3 weeks 4 days was only 35!


----------



## brookettc3

Kimbre- hey sorry AF got ya maybe next cycle? We are going to NTNP so who knows we might get our BFP's together. I am on CD4 today and you are on CD3 :)


----------



## Kimbre

Oh neat we are so close in cd


----------



## brookettc3

Yep :) Sad day today I had reminders set on my phone to remind me week by week how far along i was and it went off an hour ago and said 5 weeks :( then i looked at my calendar and deleted every sunday then saw my first OB appt scheduled and my ultrasound.. I wish I would have waited til I was a week late to test


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u so much brook that means a lot! And oh that must of been so hard when u got that reminder my thoughts are also with u! X

And kimbre how r u doing? X are u planning to try anything new this next cycle?

I wasn't trying this month tht I got my bfp we only bded maybe 4 times that month!


----------



## youngwife20

Afgrandaughter- thanks so much for praying for me! And wow that is a long cycle ! Hope u bded in the right time I'd say don't bd everyday because for almost 6 months we bded everyday and no bfp the one month we only bd 4 times in that month wgot the bfp! Lol xx


----------



## brookettc3

Youngwife- I swear thats the trick we only bd's 4 times last month and 2 of those were 3 and 4 days before ovulation. :)


----------



## Kimbre

i am so sorry brooke that must have been such an awful reminder=(

i will be using pre seed this month if i have enough $$. going to see if its in the stores tomorrow.


----------



## Kimbre

oh youngwife i just saw whats going on with you. i am praying for you! let us know.


----------



## brookettc3

UGH just took a test hoping to see a negative being as how my levels were at 49 on wednesday but of course no :(https://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i334/brookegrote/sss/photo.jpg


----------



## Kimbre

brooke you know that youre more fertile after a MC ?


----------



## brookettc3

Yes, I do but I have to have a negative test before I can ovulate.... my tests are still showing BFP's thats a HPT not a OPK however my OPK was super positive too because the pregnancy hormone is still in my system.... I just looked at my test the day i went in to the hospital and its lighter than this one... I am going tomorrow to get bloodwork and they might do an U/S to make sure I passed everything. I am still spotting today...


----------



## Kimbre

yeah i understand that i was just wondering if you knew=)

well i hope everything goes good. and i hope you get a negative test so that you can 
O again.


----------



## brookettc3

Thanks :) me too its driving me insane already... I read that you are the most fertile lik ethe first 3 months after so who knows :) keeping my fingers crossed!! I was really thinking the tests would get lighter not darker!!!!!!! :(


----------



## MamaDee

Sorry to hear about the stresses youngwife, I hope that you have very positive news soon! :)

Kimbre and brooke I really hope you ladies are right about being more fertile, I really don't think I can wait so long to see a bfp again. Also I'm sorry that the test are still showing up positive, that must be confusing!? Not sure if it helps at all, but my levels last wednesday had finally dropped down from 288 to 81...it took until today( 5 days later) for the pregnancy test turn up negative ( and i still see the faintest of faints) I thought since it was so low it would have been gone much quicker. I hope that it is just a fluke ( more concentrated urine or something) and that they are dropping appropriately so that won't need a d&c or anything. Glad to see that they will be checking you again!


----------



## brookettc3

Mamaofone- Yeah I will be on day 5 tomorrow and I was at 49 on wednesday so i dont know why I am still testing very positive I took 2 tests to see if maybe it was just the brand but still positive. https://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i334/brookegrote/photo.jpg :( I hope they retest tomorrow i already had it set up from before the MC so he doesnt even know it happened yet. He likes to be certain about things though so he will probably send me for an ultrasound as well... Fingers crossed I just want to make sure everything is gone.


----------



## no_regrets_91

youngwife20 said:


> No regrets- welcome! What are you trying at the momment? Ie. Opks preseed etc? How old did you get married?
> 
> And aww okay brook I think that sounds like a good idea give your self alittle break xx


ok so first of all, i wish everyone here the best of luck, it sounds like some things might not be going so well so :hugs: to you girls.

I just turned 20 yesturday my husband is 23 we got married when I was 18 been ttc since april of 09. i am on 1500 mg of clomid and synthyroid, just started tuns of herbs and acupuncture. I do opks and chart.

I have PCOS and subclinical hypothyroidism. I am doing the acupuncture to get my thyroid levels under control so that by auguest I can start clomid.
I am on cd9 and still have af it was induced by provera after 2 years of no period. and i am predicting 4 years of not ovulating since I was on bc and only had a normal af during the 3 months i was on bc.
Just a little bit about me...
I am perfectly fine with no one responding to this right now i know that there are A LOT more pressing issues.
best of luck to you ladies :hugs:


----------



## MamaDee

Welcome No regrets :) It sounds like you've had a hard road, we always think that being young it should be easy. I'm sorry to hear that you've been thru so much, just know that you definitely are not alone. I hope that the clomid works for you and you see your bfp soon! If I count m/c as cd 1 then I am only one day behind you in our cycles, I would make me cd8. I normally o on cd 17, but am thinking it will be delayed this month. When are you expecting to o?


----------



## DG1984

Hi ladies,

I was so sad to read some of these posts :(

Hope everyone is having a good day so far. I'm not going to sit here and complain about my morning sickness...it's nothing compared what some of you girls are going through now. Hope you know I'm here for you if you need to talk.


----------



## Ginag88

Is anyone testing soon? If so, any symptoms u think is happening right now?

3 more days for me to see if AF skips this house.


----------



## no_regrets_91

MamaOfOne said:


> Welcome No regrets :) It sounds like you've had a hard road, we always think that being young it should be easy. I'm sorry to hear that you've been thru so much, just know that you definitely are not alone. I hope that the clomid works for you and you see your bfp soon! If I count m/c as cd 1 then I am only one day behind you in our cycles, I would make me cd8. I normally o on cd 17, but am thinking it will be delayed this month. When are you expecting to o?

I am so sorry to hear about your m/c, I hope you get your sticky bfp this cycle :hugs:

I have no idea when or if i will ovulate, I have been doing opks since cd6 and they all look the same. and my chart is all over the place like bad. I am on cd9now and still bleeding pretty bad. so i don't know how this will even effect the length of my cycle.
I am hoping that the provera jump started a normal cycle for me and maybe I will ovulate on my own. but some how i doubt it my body doesn't like me very much. but we will bd every other day just in case as soon as the bleeding stops.


----------



## brookettc3

I knew it.... My levels are still slowly rising.. They are thinking I need a D&C but they cant even examine me until Thursday.


----------



## Kimbre

ugh brooke i am so sorry hun.


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you Kimbre I just want this to be over


----------



## DG1984

I'm so sorry you're going through this. Big :hugs: to you


----------



## youngwife20

Brooke :( what ur going thru is so sad and I really hope thinks brighten up for u xx

Hey girls quick update : apparently when women get pregnant a sort of syst grows that has the hormones the baby needs before it goes into a sac etc. That cyst and blead in itself and grown really big and my lower stomach had a really bad internal bleed which caused the cramps my hcg has doubled in 48 hours which is a positive sign so far they think baby is ok! Xx I'm really happy!! So tomorow I will do another hcg test and if its doubled I can go home then come back in a week for a scan! :) hope ur all doing well! Xx

Its been realy tough for me.. As my husbands still working away so I'm on my own had some emotion momments last night but I feel really good now after I found out my hcg went up by 116percent! They only wanted it to go up by 66 percent so I'm happy :)

Hope u girls r doing well!


----------



## Kimbre

i am sorry Brooke i know it must be so hard.

youngwife YAY!


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Brooke :( what ur going thru is so sad and I really hope thinks brighten up for u xx
> 
> Hey girls quick update : apparently when women get pregnant a sort of syst grows that has the hormones the baby needs before it goes into a sac etc. That cyst and blead in itself and grown really big and my lower stomach had a really bad internal bleed which caused the cramps my hcg has doubled in 48 hours which is a positive sign so far they think baby is ok! Xx I'm really happy!! So tomorow I will do another hcg test and if its doubled I can go home then come back in a week for a scan! :) hope ur all doing well! Xx
> 
> Its been realy tough for me.. As my husbands still working away so I'm on my own had some emotion momments last night but I feel really good now after I found out my hcg went up by 116percent! They only wanted it to go up by 66 percent so I'm happy :)
> 
> Hope u girls r doing well!

Yay, I'm so glad things are going well for you :)


----------



## brookettc3

Youngwife- Yay congrats how exciting!!!!! Hoping and praying for a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## youngwife20

Thank you so much ladies! I've prayed for you all too! Xx


----------



## youngwife20

Ladies I'm home!!!! They think the bleed is healing itself coz I don't have much pain now! Thank God! Hcg now 510 which more than doubled thank u ladies for all ur support!!! :) I think the first 3 months will be the most stressful lol :) cnt wait till its almost labour time! Along way away hehe :)


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u for all ur prayers x


----------



## Kimbre

thats awesome youngwife!!! iw as also wondering if you did anything diff this cycle??


----------



## brookettc3

Yay youngwife so amazing to hear everything is getting better <3 
I have my OBGYN appt tomorrow getting anxious!
Kimbre- How are you doing?


----------



## Ginag88

Yayyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Kimbre

brooke- thats great. then itll be over and you wont have to be so stressed about that part. well not over, but you know what i mean=)

i am doing well. trying not to be so stressed out this time around and got some pre seed!
on CD6 i think.


----------



## brookettc3

So I went to my OBGYN today and she told me That I am officially not pregnant but I am not allowed to try for 2-3 cycles :( I dont really think I am going to listen though every doctor says something different so... I will not try this month just because I want to my lining to go back to what it should be. Really hoping that what I heard is right and you are the most fertile after a M/C. I really wonder when I am going to O though and when my next AF will come


----------



## Kimbre

she told you not to try for 2 - 3 cycles???? wtf. why?? thats when you are more fertile. duh...


----------



## brookettc3

She said so I dont miscarry again but I have read tons of information on miscarriages in the first 10 weeks and they all say normally you can start trying again right away with no problems. I told her I am trying too. Whatever though I have a new OBGYN as of July 1st


----------



## youngwife20

Kimbre - this month I didnt really try! I didnt know when i ovd i only saw my husband 6 times that month as he was working away but we bded every time , i was so laid back and we were more adventurace in the bedroom and not worrieing about the position we had to be in but even so i still put my legs in there as that was just habbit! id i only bded in the first 2 weeks really but i think the gap in sex helped as maybe it improved the sperm quality rather than bding everyday! plus i didnt even think id be pregnant so there was no preasure or stress and i wasnt even aware whether or not i was in the 2 week wait . so i think having a ntnp my help!!


----------



## youngwife20

Brooke - noe one knows whats right for you and your body more than you! so if you wanan start trying next cycle or whenever your ready i think you should :)


----------



## youngwife20

oh one more thing i think i used preeseed 3 times that cycle too!


----------



## youngwife20

Ladies were r u all? I hope u know that just because I'm pregnant doesn't mean I'm not here to support u alll! Wanna support u till u all get ur bfp :) been for my scan and I thought I was 4 week 6 days and they've said I'm 5 weeks 1 day yey! Hope ur all ok :)


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Kimbre - this month I didnt really try! I didnt know when i ovd i only saw my husband 6 times that month as he was working away but we bded every time , i was so laid back and we were more adventurace in the bedroom and not worrieing about the position we had to be in but even so i still put my legs in there as that was just habbit! id i only bded in the first 2 weeks really but i think the gap in sex helped as maybe it improved the sperm quality rather than bding everyday! plus i didnt even think id be pregnant so there was no preasure or stress and i wasnt even aware whether or not i was in the 2 week wait . so i think having a ntnp my help!!

That's almost exactly what happened to me...The month we got our BFP I wasn't feeling well, and we were only bd'ing every 2 days instead of every day. I think it helped the sperm quality.

How are you feeling? I am not feeling any better, I feel awful all the time and just wish I could get a breather for a few hours! Go to the doctor tomorrow, think he is going to do a NT scan so that will be exciting :)


----------



## brookettc3

Youngwife- sorry I haven't been on I am still bleeding and it's driving me insane... My poor husband is getting restless... :( I can't wait to TTC again it until then I am taking my prenatals hoping the rest of us get our BFP's soon!


----------



## Kimbre

hi ladys! 

sorry i was taking a little break... trying to from BNB i get way too obsessive lol. I had a baby shower to go to for my cousin who is also one of my closest friends (so i had to go) and it was ALOT harder on me than i thought it would be. i had to go to the bathroom and try not to cry like 4 times... ugh.

so happy for you youngwife! keep us updated.


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Youngwife- sorry I haven't been on I am still bleeding and it's driving me insane... My poor husband is getting restless... :( I can't wait to TTC again it until then I am taking my prenatals hoping the rest of us get our BFP's soon!

I am so sorry! Big :hugs: to you


----------



## youngwife20

Dg- I'm having alittle sickness but I don't mind I won't complain, I love it! Makes me feel like baby is ok that's causing the sickness! What's an nt scan?

And brooke- I'm sorry that your still bleeding its good ur taking ur vitamines,hugs

Kimbre- I can understand you needing a break from here! I was thinking of doing the same ! The first 12 weeks is going slow for me! And I worry to much lol so if I took a break I think the time might go alittle faster! And I realy hope u all get ur bfp so it will be ur baby shower ur having soon!

Dg- and I agree! For me too it certianly improved sperm qualitiy I think , sorry that ur not feeling so good, what's an nt scan?


----------



## DG1984

Here's the link to an NT scan :)

https://www.babycenter.ca/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/scans/nuchalscan/

I actually am booked for the scan in 2 days. My doctor's appointment went well today, he says everything looks good so far.


----------



## alli.s

hi ladies can i join you? i'm 21 and TTC #1 i would love to get some buddies


----------



## DG1984

alli.s said:


> hi ladies can i join you? i'm 21 and TTC #1 i would love to get some buddies

Welcome aboard! Tell us a bit about yourself :)


----------



## alli.s

alright! well as i said i'm 21 OH is 20 we have been together a year (not married) came off the pill once a year ago, and came off just this month now on CD 29, gunna see where it leads, i BD'ed a lot this month so i'm hopeful i ov'ed and caught that egg. I'm just in kind of the positive thought process its been a tough year so far, so i keep saying yeah i am going to get pregnant and i believe in good luck haha :p thats all i can think of to say right now, other than i have a journal if any of you want to check it out xx


----------



## youngwife20

Welcome alli! Aww I wish u and your Oh luck! Are you using anything to help get preg? Pressed opks etc? Or are you doing the more laid back aproach?


----------



## youngwife20

Dg- have u told everyone now? You must be a lot more relaxed now ur over the first 12 weeks and have u got a bump now?


----------



## kim_09

Congrats youngwife! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Dg- have u told everyone now? You must be a lot more relaxed now ur over the first 12 weeks and have u got a bump now?

Oh we told everyone right away lol. I couldn't wait!

Yeah I notice a bit of a bump...when I went to the doctor's I had only gained about 3 pounds in 2 months, so I swear I look like I've gained 10 pounds!

I am super nervous and excited today...in 3 hours we go for our first ultrasound!! :dance:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## alli.s

Yes using OPK and charting but month after if nothing happens i will do laid back approach xx


----------



## DG1984

Back from my ultrasound and I am sooo happy....I thought I had prepared myself for what I would see, but when I actually saw our baby, it was amazing. Probably the most beautiful experience I've had since I got married. I posted pics in first trimester if anyone wants to check them out :)


----------



## Kimbre

oh DG thats sooo sweet! you must be so happy.


----------



## alli.s

so lucky hope one day i get to see my baby on a scan ugh i want my bfp


----------



## youngwife20

Kim- thanks very much! I'm so happy!

Dg- aww so amazing! Wow looks like a propper baby! So exciting!! :)


----------



## DG1984

alli.s said:


> so lucky hope one day i get to see my baby on a scan ugh i want my bfp

Sending lots of baby dust your way! I hope your get your BFP soon :)


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Kim- thanks very much! I'm so happy!
> 
> Dg- aww so amazing! Wow looks like a propper baby! So exciting!! :)

He/she was being very active :) And they really like playing with their toes!


----------



## youngwife20

Dg - can you feel the baby moving inside you yet??


----------



## DG1984

Won't be able to move him/her move for another month or so, but I think I can tell when he's moving around a lot because I get really exhausted at certain moments.


----------



## youngwife20

i see you saying *HEEE* LOL do you feel like its a he lol some women can tell lol 

My family still think im having twice hubby hopes it twins lol i kinda hope its twins too lol 2 babys in half the time lol x


----------



## alli.s

ah yess bfp hopefully this month!!!


----------



## youngwife20

Good luck ali! How r u feeling?? How often r ubding?


----------



## alli.s

i'm feeling good AF is almost done thank god, just busy with some housework and working on some studying exam in a few days. As for BDing we did a lot last month but i think i either didin OV or missed it. I have IC ovulation tests for this month woo hoo so i will bd according to that, well that and more so :)


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies I am not really on very much anymore but an update... I stopped bleeding on the 23rd and immediately after took an OPK and it was nearly positive then yesterday but I have been very sick for 3 days now however yesterday took another opk and it was SUPER positive and BD'd while I was feeling a little bit better.... :) Dont think this is our month but eh it was nice to pretend... 
Youngwife- How are you feeling?
DG- So... what do YOU think you are having I just knew with both of my kids
Kimbre- Where are you and how are you doing?
Alli- Hi we havent spoken yet but nice to meet ya :) how long have you been TTC? how old are you? married?


----------



## alli.s

Hi! uhm married no, TTC just 2nd month now, and i am 21


----------



## youngwife20

Brooke- I'm glad uv stopped bleeding and the month I thought it wasn't my month it was! So may be the same case for u! 

I am feeling great! Enjoying every symptom! I'm so blessed! I have a scan @ 7 weeks to hear babys heartbeat so I'm excited for that! I can't wait till all u ladies join me and dg :)


----------



## brookettc3

Alli- I wasnt married until I was 7 months preggers with my second :) Been married for 2 1/2 years now... been together for 6 1/2 years... I am 20 

Youngwife- Yep well I just took an OPK and it was super duper positive and we had just BD'd soooo maybe... :) Ah that would still make their bdays super close DD-2/16 DS 2/25 EDD (if I got pregnant) 3/17 
Glad to hear your pregnancy is going well!!!


----------



## alli.s

brookettc3 said:


> Alli- I wasnt married until I was 7 months preggers with my second :) Been married for 2 1/2 years now... been together for 6 1/2 years... I am 20

oh yeas aha i not sure about marriage, i never really wanted to, just rather cohabitate and know we want to be together. Weddings are so fun but i dont think id want one of my own


----------



## brookettc3

Yeah I never wanted to get married but me married yes so we just went down to the court house and tied the knot I hate being the center of attention


----------



## alli.s

haha oh boy yes court houses seem less attention gathering, i may do that but i know my mom would be upset:haha:

Would you like to be TTC buddy brookeTTC3? I only have one right now and all others got their bfp's so i'd love another one!


----------



## DG1984

As soon as I got pregnant, I had a feeling it would be a boy. And after I posted our ultrasound pictures on Facebook, a lot of people said they think it's a boy. So who knows! I really wanted a girl first, but as long as he/she is healthy, now it doesn't matter to me :)

Happy Sunday to all!


----------



## brookettc3

Yeah it made it a lot easier. My mom was upset but i mean I never wanted a wedding maybe we will renew our vows in a few years and have one.. idk... lol

Yes, That would be awesome :) hopefully we are going to be bump buddies soon


----------



## brookettc3

DG- I have kind of had a feeling yours was a boy:) cant wait for you to know for sure :) only a few more weeks! I know how you feel as long as he/she is healthy and happy everything else doesnt matter


----------



## alli.s

perfect i will add you in my signature!, i have a journal if you want to follow it, its in my signature. 

DG1984 i would love a girl but also a boy since it would be so much less hassal it seems as teenagers, i know i was a real brat but now ive gotten over that stage


----------



## hopeful4bubba

Hello ladies, not been online for a while so just been catching up on here. DG it must be such a relief to see your own little one on the screen! Have sickness slowed down yet hun? 
Youngwife.... not long till your early scan! Are you having symptoms yet? 
Brooke sounds like u could be in with a chance I did read once you are very fertile after mc. 
I'm on about cycle day 41 out of a very long 60ish day cycle. So just concentrating on bd'ing when we can xx


----------



## DG1984

hopeful4bubba said:


> Hello ladies, not been online for a while so just been catching up on here. DG it must be such a relief to see your own little one on the screen! Have sickness slowed down yet hun?
> Youngwife.... not long till your early scan! Are you having symptoms yet?
> Brooke sounds like u could be in with a chance I did read once you are very fertile after mc.
> I'm on about cycle day 41 out of a very long 60ish day cycle. So just concentrating on bd'ing when we can xx

It was amazing :) Morning sickness hasn't slowed down yet...it's still pretty much the same. Doctor thinks it should start getting better soon. Let's hope!


----------



## hopeful4bubba

Hopefully! My sister in law had it terribly until 14 weeks n then once or twice later on x


----------



## youngwife20

I got ready bad sickness today i vomited 3 or 4 times and ive been geting realy bad diroeea sore boobs lol and really tired! but i love the symptoms\! shows everythings going ok and yep its on monday!! i am soo extied il keep you all posted hehe how r u feeling ? - hepful


----------



## youngwife20

I always wanted a boy first, so boy can look after girl but aslong as there healthy i dont mind!!


----------



## alli.s

do any of you girls ever feel like you just wont ever get pregnant? i'm totally worrying myself over this. i read all the stories on the forum about how hrd of a time people are having and i think wow if the odds are so high at having issues what are my odds, i'm just nervous


----------



## hopeful4bubba

I always think its never going to happen but then OH will say something cute n make me smile lol. I feel ok I got an iffy tummy n last week had twinges on right side. X


----------



## youngwife20

Alli - i was trying for 6 cycles and thats not even that long. its only because your concentrating so much on it thats why it feels like its taking forever but it will happen try and relax x


----------



## alli.s

thanks youngwife, i'm trying to relax, its only second cycle and so far we've BD'ed twice in my cycle which is good considering its only day 8 and af only left me three days ago!


----------



## DG1984

We got our BFP on our third cycle, but I think it only happened because we weren't thinking about it. It's true what they say, once you stop thinking about it that's when it happens. I was totally not expecting it to happen the month it did because I wasn't feeling well and we didn't have sex very often at all. 

I'm sure you'll get your BFP really soon :)


----------



## youngwife20

Alli- that's good but also remember its a myth " the more u bd the more chances u have" because say if someones partners sperm is alittle low doing it too much will reduce chances because of reduced sperm quality :) for me " the less we bded the more our chances" worked for me! As we didn't do it that much! But everything works different for different people :)
Dg- the weird thing is when af got me in april I didn't seem to mind I remember telling hubby " I wasmnt that upset this time" and then the next time we got the bgp its like I subconsously knew that was the last period I'd get for 9 months lol but we totaly didn't think about it much! :)


----------



## DG1984

That's exactly why I believe it happens when we least expect it! Crazy hey!


----------



## alli.s

haha yeah youngwife20! i have OPKs now i did them today but not positive say a bit of a line i think but not sure, posted them in ov gallery xx


----------



## brookettc3

Pretty upset just took a pregnancy test and it is still slightly positive :( https://i1088.photobucket.com/albums/i334/brookegrote/photo2.jpg


----------



## alli.s

isnt that good?


----------



## brookettc3

No, its from my previous miscarriage :( Guess my HcG isnt back at 0 yet so I cant start trying for a little while


----------



## alli.s

oh god i'm so sorry :( i didnt know ugh now i feel like an ass, i'm so sorry brookettc3, i really hope that the HGC levels even out for you soon xx


----------



## youngwife20

im so sorry brooke , must be so anoying because you just want to be able to start again! i really hope your hcg goes back to normal so you can start again. fingers crossed for you


----------



## Kimbre

so sorry brooke. has the bfp gone away yet??
thinking that im out this cycle. didnt get a + opk so quit at CD 18. im never late and stopped temping bc i was waking up too much anyway. AF will be here in 5 days.


----------



## brookettc3

Well I got my HCG results back and they are at 10 so almost gone she said they should be at >5 in a week or so and they after that I wont have a period for 6-8 weeks is what she is guessing. I just want this time to be over with. I want AF to come so I can begin TTC already! 
Kimbre- Hopefully you O'd after CD18 and because you were taking the relaxed it probably wont happen approach it will happen! 
Alli- No, its fine you didnt know :) I just want to be normal again. 
Youngwife- Thanks I hope so too!!! or... I hope by some miracle I ovulated with HCG in my system and I am going to be pregnant again before AF


----------



## youngwife20

I'm crossing my fingers for u brooke! 

I told people at work because when I was in hospital when I got back they were all being weird with me even tho they knew it was something serious just complaining that I had time off. So I said " look I'm pregnant and I have a midwife apointment on wednesday so I don't wanna hear anyone complaining that I had a day off" I wish I didn't trll themm because I enjoy it being a secret! Ohwell! :) I'll be 7 weeks on monday ( well 7 week one or two days) acording to the 5 week scan I add but will find out on monday hiw far gone I am in the scan to hear heartbeat x


----------



## MamaDee

brookettc3 said:


> Well I got my HCG results back and they are at 10 so almost gone she said they should be at >5 in a week or so and they after that I wont have a period for 6-8 weeks is what she is guessing. I just want this time to be over with. I want AF to come so I can begin TTC already!
> Kimbre- Hopefully you O'd after CD18 and because you were taking the relaxed it probably wont happen approach it will happen!
> Alli- No, its fine you didnt know :) I just want to be normal again.
> Youngwife- Thanks I hope so too!!! or... I hope by some miracle I ovulated with HCG in my system and I am going to be pregnant again before AF

Sorry to hear it's not over with as quickly as hoped. I wouldn't worry about the period not being until 6-8 weeks though. That is what the nurse told me as well. I believe I m/c only 2 days before you right? Have you been using opk's at all this cycle. I don't want to confuse you or get your hopes up. But I ask because I used opk's all month and I actually O'd on time, I'm now 10 dpo. Is it possible that you o'd on time as well and you're actually in the 2ww and that is a new faint positive?


----------



## brookettc3

I only started using OPK's around 2 1/2 weeks after my MC and they have all been pretty close to positive so I feel like they are still picking up HCG however there was one or two days that they were very very dark positives so maybe but I would only be 5 dpo my chart looks like I ovulated so you never know. I am trying to not keep my hopes up just in case.


----------



## hopeful4bubba

hey, my internet on my phone is down so can only come on when i get to a computer at the min:( hows everyone doing?? 
sorry to hear its taking a while to pass brooke are you straight back into trying?? xx


----------



## brookettc3

Hopeful- Yes, I will be going straight back into trying....


----------



## youngwife20

Im great treated myself to a new laptop today its hot pink! :) 

and im amazing i went for my scan today im 7 week 1 day acording to the scan and i heard the heartbeat was beautiful :) 

still praying for you all ladies and lots of baby dust


----------



## FragileDoll

youngwife20 said:


> Im great treated myself to a new laptop today its hot pink! :)
> 
> and im amazing i went for my scan today im 7 week 1 day acording to the scan and i heard the heartbeat was beautiful :)
> 
> still praying for you all ladies and lots of baby dust

WOW, that is some great news. Wishing a smooth pregnancy and healthy baby. :hugs:


----------



## FragileDoll

My DH is NTNP while I'm TTC. :blush: He says he can't afford to have a child for a while due to some of his issues, but says he won't mind if I get pregnant during anytime NTNP. Waiting for O, to start BDing a week prior to it. Lots of baby dust to you all wonderful ladies out there, remember me in your prayers. I used to scare pregnancy and labor until I got married, but now my inside mommy wants a little angel as soon as possible not caring of any complications and labor pain now. WOW, to the mother nature, females are just superheroes when it comes to our children. 

Hola, to all my superhero ladies. :happydance:


----------



## youngwife20

Fragile- welcome and thanks so much! i wish you lots of luck!!

how old are you? and at the momment im not scared of labour at all im hoping to go all natural in labour! no medication! :) 

goodluck on your ttc journy hope you get a bfp very soon


----------



## FragileDoll

youngwife20 said:


> Fragile- welcome and thanks so much! i wish you lots of luck!!
> 
> how old are you? and at the momment im not scared of labour at all im hoping to go all natural in labour! no medication! :)
> 
> goodluck on your ttc journy hope you get a bfp very soon

Hun, I'm 24 turning 25 in 3 days, my birthday on it's way. :happydance: Thank you for the wishes. Well, to be honest, I'm have been a cowardy lady all my life, I used to fear everything including :sex: as I was told all my life, people scaring me with different stories, LOL. I never had :sex: before marriage, and I got married 3 back months. It was hard for me to get there, but here I am. Women are gifted with real strength by mother nature.


----------



## youngwife20

Fragile doll - happy birthday!

and congratulations on yoru marriage i got married april 5th 

you certianly have strength :) so you will do so great! and have a baby soon! :)


----------



## FragileDoll

youngwife20 said:


> Fragile doll - happy birthday!
> 
> and congratulations on yoru marriage i got married april 5th
> 
> you certianly have strength :) so you will do so great! and have a baby soon! :)

Thank you for the advance birthday wishes, hun. Congratulations on your marriage too, not much gap between our wedding anniversaries. :hugs: Wishing you good health. :flower:


----------



## DG1984

Sorry I haven't been around too much lately. Work is crazy busy. Real estate really picks up in the summer time, which means we're swamped :(

Today it's not so bad, so I'm actually able to catch up with everybody here :)

How's everyone doing? I'm 15 weeks now and hope to book our gender scan in August before we go away on vacation so we can buy some souvenir clothes for the baby while we're gone :)


----------



## alli.s

ladies look! i did and OPK today after negatives yesterday and look what i got :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110707-00195.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DG1984

alli.s said:


> ladies look! i did and OPK today after negatives yesterday and look what i got :)

YAY!


----------



## Kimbre

hi ladies! sorry i havent been around. been very stressful.
im pretty sure i didnt O this cycle. this is the first cycle i didnt et an + OPK and im officially worried. trying to get on medical insurance to go to the city and see a fertility specialist now.

im also SICK i have strep throat=(


----------



## youngwife20

FragileDoll said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Fragile doll - happy birthday!
> 
> and congratulations on yoru marriage i got married april 5th
> 
> you certianly have strength :) so you will do so great! and have a baby soon! :)
> 
> Thank you for the advance birthday wishes, hun. Congratulations on your marriage too, not much gap between our wedding anniversaries. :hugs: Wishing you good health. :flower:Click to expand...

And thank you for the congrats :) and i wish you good health too!


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> Sorry I haven't been around too much lately. Work is crazy busy. Real estate really picks up in the summer time, which means we're swamped :(
> 
> Today it's not so bad, so I'm actually able to catch up with everybody here :)
> 
> How's everyone doing? I'm 15 weeks now and hope to book our gender scan in August before we go away on vacation so we can buy some souvenir clothes for the baby while we're gone :)

wow 15weeks! time goes so fast lol im 8 weeks on monday woohoo! :) how are you feeling now>? any symptoms? and i have my 11 week scan on ther 18th of august! i wanna find out the sex too when im about 20 weeks i think!


----------



## youngwife20

ali- wooho thats positive you get bding!!!!!! :)

kimbre what day are you in your cycle? if your about day 21 you can go to the docs they do blood tests and they check if you ovulated, thats what i had the month i found out i was preggers they confirmed i ovulated normaly , because even when you think you dont you could have ovulated earlier when you wernt checking :)


----------



## brookettc3

So an update- I havent been on in a while because my dog has been missing for over 4 days and I have spent all my time searching or him. He is a child to
Me so him being gone is destroying us all. :( on a brighter note. Today is my birthday so we are going to try and have a good day. I did ovulate last month with HCG in my system when I thought I did and CD1 was yesterday.... Defied the doctors she told me no ovulation or period for a while and little did she know I had already ovulated whjr se said that,


----------



## Kimbre

youngwife- i dunno what CD i am. i was due for AF yesterday....i was testing with OPKs since CD8 or 9 until CD17 or 18 and then i stopped.


----------



## youngwife20

ahh so you may have oved late , your af is late that is a realy good sign stay positive


----------



## Kimbre

i took a cheapy test and its negative. i think i just didnt O. can you be late if you didnt O?


----------



## youngwife20

kimbre- im not sure but my preg test was neg until i was 4 or 5 days late .


----------



## Kimbre

ugh i dunno. people are telling me that you DO still get an AF if you dont O and others say no. its so confusing! im 2 days late.


----------



## youngwife20

I would stop listenting to other people because you get some yes some no because it varies from person to person, just wait and see but keep yourself busy so your not constantly thinking about it!! :)


----------



## Kimbre

im, just worried. im never this late. im bleeding now though so i must have Od late or something. or not at all. i dont think i Od oh well im just happy i can start over!


----------



## youngwife20

aww sorry that af got you , maybe you should really try to take the laid back approach this month, you need a break from constant tttc :) i think havin a break one month helpd me coz thts the month it happend :)


----------



## alli.s

youngwife20 said:


> aww sorry that af got you , maybe you should really try to take the laid back approach this month, you need a break from constant tttc :) i think havin a break one month helpd me coz thts the month it happend :)

totally agree! i was going to temp but as you can see form my chart that lasted not long:blush: i only did OPK's this month so we'll see what happens, i ordered more anyways:thumbup:


----------



## youngwife20

thats good ali atleast you will know when your due to o to sort of do some relaxed bding lol :)


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> DG1984 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around too much lately. Work is crazy busy. Real estate really picks up in the summer time, which means we're swamped :(
> 
> Today it's not so bad, so I'm actually able to catch up with everybody here :)
> 
> How's everyone doing? I'm 15 weeks now and hope to book our gender scan in August before we go away on vacation so we can buy some souvenir clothes for the baby while we're gone :)
> 
> wow 15weeks! time goes so fast lol im 8 weeks on monday woohoo! :) how are you feeling now>? any symptoms? and i have my 11 week scan on ther 18th of august! i wanna find out the sex too when im about 20 weeks i think!Click to expand...

I still have really bad morning sickness. I'm trying not to complain, but my doctor thought it should start going away soon and it hasn't slowed down at all :( Not throwing up as much in the morning, so I guess that is something.

Going to call my doctor today as he wasn't in last week to try and book our gender scan before we go away next month. I'm told that by week 16 they may be able to tell....I can't wait, we are dying to know!!

Do you guys plan on finding out?

Had to buy my first set of maternity clothes over the weekend...everything I own officially doesn't fit. Everyone looks at me now and can tell I'm pregnant...I will take a pic and show you my bump :)

Hope everyone else is doing well. I feel so sick today, wish I could go back home and crawl into bed :(


----------



## youngwife20

aww sorry your sickness hasnt subsided, i dont mind the sickness i puked a few times today but when i go a few days without sickness i worry hehe so i prefer to feel sick lol. its a bit hard when i have a long journy on the bus and trains each morning to work lol but worth it hehe , and aww cant wait to see your bump 4 more weeks before i hit the 12 week im so excited hopefuly it will fly by i will try not to think about it lol if i come on here like once a week il not think about it to much ehehehe , let us know as soon as u find out


----------



## DG1984

We go for our first appointment at the hospital's maternity clinic on July 19th...doctor's office said we can book the scan through them, and we will probably be booking it for the second week of August (they do it between 18 and 19 weeks). The ultrasound we had on June 23rd showed that our baby only has a 1 in 87,500 chance of having down's syndrome (which is great, they say if it's 1 in 150 or less you have a tiny chance) so we're pretty excited. They also confirmed my due date being December 29, 2011 :)


----------



## youngwife20

Wow that's so exciting and such great news!!!! I'm so happy for u!!! :)


----------



## alli.s

do they do testing for downs synddrome? i know my mom had it but it was because i was born when she was 40, i didn't know they did it nowadays. i was hoping they would and i could test for all that stuff


----------



## DG1984

alli.s said:


> do they do testing for downs synddrome? i know my mom had it but it was because i was born when she was 40, i didn't know they did it nowadays. i was hoping they would and i could test for all that stuff

They have to do testing for down's within 11 to 14 weeks, and not after or before. They did mine when I was 13 weeks.

Went to the hospital and spent about an hour at the maternity clinic. They asked a bunch of questions, checked my blood pressure, etc. and they even let us hear the baby's heartbeat!!! (It was 145---they said that's really good!)

FINALLY, our gender scan is booked wooohooo!!!! August 3rd, I can't wait! I think it's a boy, and have had this instinct for a while now.

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## alli.s

have any of you lovely ladies tried conceive plus? i'm buying one bottle to check it out for next cycle


----------



## Josefin

I'm doing fine:) MS is gone and so is my apetite. But it was the same when i expected my son so I'm not too worried about that. Next week I will get to hear the babys hearbeat! And 5 days later, 12wk scan! And also checking for down's. I'm 10w & 5d pregnant now:) Time is going so fast now!


----------



## DG1984

Josefin said:


> I'm doing fine:) MS is gone and so is my apetite. But it was the same when i expected my son so I'm not too worried about that. Next week I will get to hear the babys hearbeat! And 5 days later, 12wk scan! And also checking for down's. I'm 10w & 5d pregnant now:) Time is going so fast now!

Glad to hear your MS is gone! I think mine is slowly making its exit too :dance:


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I'm in the same boat :) I am 22 and my husband is 24, we're newly weds. We are TTC our first baby and we're going onto our fifth month! Ugh! I could definitely use a buddy close in age that is going through the same thing.


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> alli.s said:
> 
> 
> do they do testing for downs synddrome? i know my mom had it but it was because i was born when she was 40, i didn't know they did it nowadays. i was hoping they would and i could test for all that stuff
> 
> They have to do testing for down's within 11 to 14 weeks, and not after or before. They did mine when I was 13 weeks.
> 
> Went to the hospital and spent about an hour at the maternity clinic. They asked a bunch of questions, checked my blood pressure, etc. and they even let us hear the baby's heartbeat!!! (It was 145---they said that's really good!)
> 
> FINALLY, our gender scan is booked wooohooo!!!! August 3rd, I can't wait! I think it's a boy, and have had this instinct for a while now.
> 
> How's everyone else doing??Click to expand...


i think im having a girl . and i cant wait till you find out! thats only a few days away!! over hear we go to the maternity clinic at the hospital at like from 10 weeks but i have my apointment at 13 weeks. 

howcome they cant do it after 14 weeks?


----------



## youngwife20

alli.s said:


> have any of you lovely ladies tried conceive plus? i'm buying one bottle to check it out for next cycle

never tried concvieve + but i used preeseed on my conciecving cycle


----------



## youngwife20

sweetpea- welcome! are you usign any aids to help? opks preeseed etc?


----------



## youngwife20

ALLI-N YOUR PREGNANT???? did you tell us already and i missed it???? congratulations !!!


----------



## alli.s

gah sorry no i didnt i forgot i've been saying it so much i forget who i tell but yes i am :) now i'm just worrying a lot haven't told OH i think he's gunna take it badly he was on board then off right when i found out, so i'm waiting until monday after my doctor's appointment. I'm so worried this little beanie won't stick


----------



## DG1984

alli.s said:


> gah sorry no i didnt i forgot i've been saying it so much i forget who i tell but yes i am :) now i'm just worrying a lot haven't told OH i think he's gunna take it badly he was on board then off right when i found out, so i'm waiting until monday after my doctor's appointment. I'm so worried this little beanie won't stick

Awww congrats!!! When did you test? I'm sure your OH will be thrilled. Try not to stress, I know it's hard, I was like that too, I think naturally we all are at the beginning.


----------



## DG1984

My morning sickness felt like it was finally going away...haven't really been sick for about 3 or 4 days, but I ended up throwing up this morning and now I feel awful. But at least it's friday.

I'm really comfortable with the doctors and nurses at the maternity clinic at the hospital, I know I will be in a great environment when I go into labour. That's a scary thought to be talking about labour. It's barely sunk in that I'm pregnant lol!


----------



## youngwife20

alli.s said:


> gah sorry no i didnt i forgot i've been saying it so much i forget who i tell but yes i am :) now i'm just worrying a lot haven't told OH i think he's gunna take it badly he was on board then off right when i found out, so i'm waiting until monday after my doctor's appointment. I'm so worried this little beanie won't stick


this is amazing news. and i am sure he will come around after you tell him the good news! he may have just said that just so you dont feel the preasure of ttc. im sure he will be fine and let us know how your apointment goes. and try not to worry so much as time goes by you learn to relax more , just enjoy every minute of it! :) :happydance::baby:


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> My morning sickness felt like it was finally going away...haven't really been sick for about 3 or 4 days, but I ended up throwing up this morning and now I feel awful. But at least it's friday.
> 
> I'm really comfortable with the doctors and nurses at the maternity clinic at the hospital, I know I will be in a great environment when I go into labour. That's a scary thought to be talking about labour. It's barely sunk in that I'm pregnant lol!

barely sunk in!! lol your babys due in a few months hehe so exciting!! im glad its a comfertable envirmoment. my stomach feels firmer and so different i told my mum , she hasnt seen me in a week so she saw me today and felt my stomach she was like "OMGGG" LIKE my tummy has really firmed abit and im a large girl so we were all suprised lol xx but i am starting to relax now im 2 weeks of 12 weeks!! so exciting i havent been feeling sick . but i did puke this afternoon hubby had to pull the car over because i puked in my mouth! but i feel fine now! still tired but just dont feel as bad as usual which im happpy about


----------



## brookettc3

Alli- CONGRATS I havent been on in forever!!!! how exciting
dg- wow cant believe you are going to find out boy/girl sooN!! seems like just yesteday you said BFP! :)
Youngwife- 10 weeks wow time is going by so fast!

I am 5dpo today not really trying too much just having fun :) we will see


----------



## youngwife20

brooke- yes its now flying by which im happy about!! and i am glad your just having fun because thats how it happened for me lol so its good your staying relaxed!! 

im just counting down to 12 weeks then counting down to my 13 week scan!! :)


----------



## kim_09

Congrats Alli!!

I got my bfp a few days ago. I'm so excited and nervous all at the same time. 

Has anyone had bad back pain this early on (4wks) cuz my lower back is killing me?!


----------



## brookettc3

wow so many BFP's! I hope I get mine soon as well. My chart could be promising who knows I will be happy whenever it happens this month next next whenever I am okay.


----------



## youngwife20

kim_09 said:


> Congrats Alli!!
> 
> I got my bfp a few days ago. I'm so excited and nervous all at the same time.
> 
> Has anyone had bad back pain this early on (4wks) cuz my lower back is killing me?!


congrats to you!!!!!!! :happydance: and i had some back pain on and of! :)


----------



## youngwife20

brookettc3 said:


> wow so many BFP's! I hope I get mine soon as well. My chart could be promising who knows I will be happy whenever it happens this month next next whenever I am okay.

aww your so positive and i hope it is soon for you too it will be nice if we could all be bump buddies :) :flower: fingers crossed for you


----------



## brookettc3

Yes, it really would be :) Kimbre too! :) let's keep our fingers crossed for a sticky bean in my future.


----------



## youngwife20

i havent seen kimbre in awhile hope shes okay. sometimes its nice to take a break from this place! when i was ttc coming on here everyday just made me more obbsessed with the whole process lol now i like to take a break once in awhile so the time passed qucker!!


----------



## kim_09

Thanks youngwife. The back pain has eased off which is good. 

Brooke, it won't be long until you get that bfp!! :happydance:

I'm off to bed now, here's to hoping i can actually fall asleep! It's 5am here and i've been up for the last 2.5hrs. :dohh:


----------



## DG1984

Kim,

Congrats on your BFP!!!

Sorry I haven't been around much lately, work is crazy busy! Thankfully come friday I have 3 days off...

Gender scan in 6 days, we're so excited!!!! :)


----------



## Kimbre

hi ladies!!!! sorry i havent been around. i felt it was wayyyy to much to be on here every hour hahaha.
it was really starting to stress me out. i even thought if not trying anymore. i stopped temping kind of and just use OPKs and softcups. this is the first time im using preseed bc last cycle i didnt O.
BUT today i got a SUPER SUPER SUPER ++++ OPK! i havent ever had an OPK this dark!

but we BD yesterday bc i had a + and it was hard getting DH to do that because he's ill=(
hoping we will BD tonight but he seems REAL sick...or in the AM=)

congrats to all the BFPs ladies! ive missed everyone.


----------



## brookettc3

Hey Kimbre! I feel ya I am never on really just a quick update every now and then. I hope we get our BFP's soon! :)


----------



## Kimbre

Me too!!! 
We ended up BDing last night. Hoping maybe we did something right.


----------



## youngwife20

kimber - welcome back! im glad your opk is super dark!!

dg- wow 6 days!! let us know what your having!!


----------



## brookettc3

Well... 10dpo today and... :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## youngwife20

brooke - omg your tickerrrrrrrrrr are you pregnant?????


----------



## youngwife20

Omgggg i see the pic this is such amazing newwwwwwsss i am soo happy for you i reeeeely am!! You realy diserve this!!! See only you know your body and im so glad you decided to keep trying!!


----------



## brookettc3

Yep I am!! I am very excited I just hope and pray this little one sticks around. I am feeling more confident this time hopefully that means something. I probably could have tested a couple days ago I had an implantation dip at 5dpo I was just trying to wait lol


----------



## youngwife20

wow!! this is amazing!!!!! how are you feeling??? did you have any implantation bleeding? , honestly when i came on to see how everyone was doing this news has made my day! :) this one will stick!! i prayed for you and i will continue too :)


----------



## youngwife20

Im praying for you other ladies ttc :) and the bfp ladies! :)


----------



## brookettc3

I feel pretty good bb's a little sore a tiny bit nauseous this morning and soooo tired I have been like crashing every night at 830-930 and that is so not like me.
Aw yay yeah it made my morning. I really have good feelings about this one.


----------



## kim_09

Congrats Brooke!!!!! So happy for you :happydance:


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you Kim_09 :) I am very excited my husband is SO into it! He looked up baby names all day.


----------



## kim_09

yeah, we were looking up baby names yesterday but couldn't even agree on one we both liked.. it was frustrating!!

I'm still not feeling any real pregnancy symptoms. I'm not nauseous and not really tired either. Infact i've had more energy :shrug: 
It's all feeling so surreal atm.


----------



## youngwife20

What baby names have cought ur eye? I am hving trouble finding a boys name me n hubby both like lol


----------



## brookettc3

Baylee & Aubree for a girl and Luke and Connor for a boy :)


----------



## kim_09

Well last night we finally decided on a few we like. haha

Keira for a girl and Lucas and Nathan for a boy. I also like Chloe but he dooesn't because it reminds him of Khloe Kardashian. :dohh:


----------



## brookettc3

Very cute names. Funny that he would think of khloe K ha :)


----------



## MRAE

Hello ladies! I've been reading through this thread and feel like i could really relate to a lot of you. DH and I have officially been TTC going on 3rd cycle. I know its not that long but feels like it since we've been married for almost 5 years basically NT/NP. It would be nice to have someone to talk to since i have not told anyone we are TTC.


----------



## brookettc3

MRAE- welcome. 3 cyles does feel like an eternity! I know what you are saying. What VD are you on?


----------



## MRAE

I just got done with AF, so CD 5, however I'm somewhat irregular. This month I will be using opk's for the first time so hopefully that helps. :)


----------



## Jemma0717

I haven't read this whole thread so not sure if it still has to do with the OP lol but I just wanted to say that I am a 22yo wife TTC :) I am waiting for AF to arrive on 8/3 so I can start using preseed and such next month! I took my HPT this AM with FMU and BFN! 

Just wanted to say hi :)


----------



## youngwife20

Hello the original poster ( Myself) is still here lol And 11 weeks pregnant! but I am still here to support all the ladies ttc and the ladies who achieved there bfp.

WELCOME!

And your not out the game till af is officaly here! I didnt get a bfp on a preg test till 4 and ahalf weeks or 5. and i got a positive on blood test at 3 weeks! 

I can see you already have a baby! congrats how old did you have him?

And I think the cycle i got preggers i used preeseed twice so maybe it helped!

If you havent used it before i advice try alittle . because the first time i used the recommended amount and wow.. was it messy!!


----------



## youngwife20

Aubree is a really pretty name and I like kloe k i think shes my favourate lol
MRAE- 3 months feels like forever i know! but when it happens it will feel like it wasnt long at all there are lots of ladies here that will offer you support :) welcome!
.


----------



## Jemma0717

Congrats on your bump! How exciting! I am 22 now and had Landon when I was 17 (prego at 16). 

I do plan on trying preseed this month so I am excited about that. We have been NTNP since our mc in sept 09 and TTC since May 2011 so when we get insurance again, we are going to go in for testing just to see what's going on. Maybe check DH's sperm count. But in the meantime, we will try other things :)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## themarshas

I'm 24 and my husband is 23, we just started trying. We'd been talking about it for over a year and it finally feels like we're financially ready. I got off birth control in early July, got AF right on schedule, so this is the 1st month of "trying". Just found out last week that I'm going to be an Aunt for the first time so my husband and I are really hoping that it doesn't take us long- we'd like all our kids to be close in age to their cousins.


----------



## kim_09

Hi Jemma and themarshas!

Brooke, i love Aubree and Baylee too! Cute names. :)

I've been watching Khloe Kardashian's new show lately and my husband hates it. I guess that's why the name Chloe reminds him of her. haha but i have to agree, Khloe is prob my favourite if i had to choose.

So youngwife have you picked some names you like? I think you said you were struggling with a boy's name... it's hard to pick one that you both like. I mean i've loved so many names but my husband doesn't :nope: it's frustrating


----------



## kim_09

Jemma- I used the conceive plus lubricant and got pregnant after 2months with it. I have also heard alot of positive things about preseed, ALOT! I was even worried that conceive plus wouldn't work or would decrease my chances but nope, here i am, 5 weeks pregnant! Good luck, hope you get that bfp soon!


----------



## DG1984

Well ladies, it's official.....

*WE'RE HAVING A BOY!!!!!*

:happydance:


----------



## kim_09

WOW!! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## brookettc3

aw yay congrats DG a little boy any U/S pix to show us?


----------



## DG1984

Here's a few :)

I'll also link the 4D videos if anyone is interested in checking them out :) Baby was trying to show off, kept crossing his ankles and waving his foot around....and actually in one of the 4D videos you can see him waving! So cute!!
 



Attached Files:







Full.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 5









Foot 2.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DG1984

Here's the 3 videos :)

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150329228596550

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150329217556550

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150329216711550


----------



## Kimbre

Very cute DG!!!


----------



## brookettc3

Aw I love them how amazing! I cant wait to get my first U/S even 2 more weeks from today :)


----------



## DG1984

You must be so excited!!


----------



## kim_09

naw so very cute!


----------



## youngwife20

dg- WOOOOOHHOOO congratssss DG!!! THATS great news!! aww so exciting!!

Kim- Im loving Leo for a boys name and hubby likes it finaly a name we both like!! Allysia for a girl :)


----------



## kim_09

Oh thats good. I think Allysia is such a pretty name!!


----------



## brookettc3

Well I have had a rough couple days... Cramping pretty bad so my doctor had me get my second blood test this am and then straight to see her.. she did an ultrasound saw nothing nd said she would call me with the results.... they were 387 on wednesday and 951 this morning yay they are doubling as for the cramps I just have to take tylenol... praying that my baby stickss


----------



## youngwife20

brook im glad your okay and wow! those are great rises!!!! keep us posteddd :)


----------



## kim_09

Brooke, that's good news that your levels are increasing. Hope the cramps ease up for you though.


----------



## youngwife20

DG - me and my mum just watched your video of your little boy and it was amazing!!!!!! the babys foot was almost touching the forhead!! my mum said very flexible baby!! . so exciting!!


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> DG - me and my mum just watched your video of your little boy and it was amazing!!!!!! the babys foot was almost touching the forhead!! my mum said very flexible baby!! . so exciting!!


Awww thanks youngwife! I can't stop watching the videos...I am so in love!!!! Can't wait to see our little boy on the screen again. Next appointment is next tuesday at the maternity clinic :)

How are you doing?


----------



## youngwife20

what do you think of my bump ladies :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







mybump2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## youngwife20

Also just thought id post a pic of me and my hubby lol seen as noeone has seen me 
 



Attached Files:







215877_1904936513537_1545500812_1930586_2357921_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DG1984

Nice bump!! :)

And gorgeous wedding pic :)


----------



## DG1984

I should post one of our wedding pictures too as tomorrow is our 4 year wedding anniversary :)


----------



## DG1984

Here's one :)

Tomorrow we celebrate 4 amazing years of marriage :)
 



Attached Files:







Wedding1.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## kim_09

Gorgeous photos ladies!! Love the bump young wife, can't believe how quickly the time has gone!


----------



## kim_09

first time putting up a pic.. hopefully it works :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







kg.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## youngwife20

DG- aww great pic and congrats on ur 4 year anniversary are you guys doing anything special for it? 

Kim- i agree time is now finaly flying by!! i bought a maternity top today saying " i love my bump" and i couldnt wait to get it on lol i havent even made my big anouncment yet but i thought im 3 months now so i think its about time i showed of my little bump


----------



## youngwife20

wow really nice pic i love that long vail!!


----------



## kim_09

Thanks youngwife, i can't wait to get to that stage of buying maternity clothes.. and baby things! :happydance:

Happy Anniversary DG!!


----------



## DG1984

We actually have reservations tonight at a restaurant at the golf course where we got married :)


----------



## youngwife20

aww that is so sweet! have fun!! :)


----------



## DG1984

He just had the most beautiful flowers delivered to me at work :) I'll post some pics soon!


----------



## DG1984

:)
 



Attached Files:







Flowers1.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 5









Flowers2.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## youngwife20

AWW how romantic!! :)


----------



## youngwife20

wow they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!! I am so sorry I have not been on this post in a few weeks! my phone is playing up and doesnt always let me respond! so now I am respondign at the library so if anyone wants to contact me feel free to add me on facebook/msn HERES WERE I DELTED IT
> 
> Okay so Im going to reply to everyones messages lol :) bare in mind i may respond to something that has already gone past as im replieing as i see the message! ]
> 
> DG- thanks but AF got me!! How are you doing? I am realy enjoying work hard work though but its good
> 
> BROOKE- it must be hard from going from full force ttc to not at all! i am so confused as to what to do this month. to try or just take a break.
> 
> AFGRANDAUGHTER- try not to be discouraged! every month is a new fresh start for your bfp to happen! its a waiting game!
> 
> 
> MAMAOFONE- omg omg congrats! so happy for you any symptoms? did you have a feeling you were positive this month? anything different? did you bd less than any other month?
> 
> KIM- welcome! and i hope your af didnt show its face!
> 
> URBAN PRINCESS- that sounds positive still! it may just take awhile to show up for you goodluck!
> 
> DG- awww you got a crib!! thats so cute have you bought anything else yet? have you told people yet i know that the day i find out im pregnant il be straight of to baby shops!
> 
> MAMAOFONE- thank you for the tip i think i shall have to try that this is just positive mood im so happy for you!
> 
> We haven't bought anything else yet, we will probably wait until we find out the baby is ok, and maybe even wait until we find out the sex. I know my sister will be passing down a lot of things to me (she has 5 kids!). And I already know she's planning on throwing me a baby shower...we probably won't need to buy a lot ourselves. I'm so blessed to have so many great people around me :)Click to expand...


i was just loooking on line and came across this thread with my email adress in! freaks me out that its all over the net lol


----------



## youngwife20

its on page 25 :)


----------



## brookettc3

My little bean at 6 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







photo(6).JPG
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## youngwife20

aww congrats again!! :) everything going well for you brooke? :)


----------



## leanne1

I am also 20 and my husband and I have been trying for about 6 months. Its very frustrating at times. I always assumed it would be so easy.. :(


----------



## brookettc3

Eh not so much I am having problems with low blood pressure ie 80/50 so blacking out and falling into things... :( going to my first real OB appt today and getting another ultrasound... :)


----------



## youngwife20

scan went amazingg!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC02143.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## youngwife20

i hope everythings ok brooke get plent of rest
 



Attached Files:







DSC02132.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kimbre

aww i love the scans ladies! so happy for ya's!


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies so I need some opinions off the subject of pregnancy....
Okay so a little background My really good friend who is also the one having the wedding where I am going to be the maid of honor has 2 children one 2 year old and one 4 month old so I have babysat her kids like 10-12 times in the last 8 months well only the one until the 4 month old was born so now I am watching both of them well a couple weeks ago she was like so I am gonna need a babysitter for 2 days from 11-3 one day and 9-3 the next and I will pay you $50 cause I have to work. I was like Okay for sure because to be honest it was getting pretty ridiculous all the last minute 6 hour babysitting I was doing for free and I have to mention the 2 year old is still in diapers. So the first day I only wound up babysitting for 2 hours vs 4 and the next I watched them 2 extra hours. So a few days later I was like hey do you think I could get that money I need to get some gas and the hubs check hasnt cleared yet and she says oh well you are gonna have to wait a couple weeks and I was like um okay then... then she says I am only gonna pay you $30 cause you didnt watch them the full day the first day and I was like oh I thought thats why i watched them extra the following day but alright then so she was like okay I will pay you 35 and i was like okay. so now present day her MIL went back to arizona so she lost her friday babysitter so she texts me saying "hey what are you doing tomorrow?" and i was like "oh nothing you" she said I need a babysitter could you do it?" so I was like alright cause I felt bad so she drops them off and hands me $25 but I didnt look cause I was making a bottle for the baby then my daughter brought me the money later out of no where and i look at it thinking that maybe she dropped some so i text my friend "hey there is $25 here just making sure summer didnt lose any" she says "lol nope thats all that was there and thats all I owe you"... so my question what do i do in this situation? I feel bad asking her for the money but I feel like if I dont she will continue to take advantage of me. She got a quote for babysitting from somewhere else and they said $30 for the 2 year old and $40 for the 4 month old so pretty much I find it rude when she knows I have 2 kids of my own and pregnant with morning sickness and blood pressure problems... sorry for the rant... ha


----------



## youngwife20

Leanne- I know it feels like its taking forever! But it will come when the time is right! Keep ur self busy so the time passes quicker! Were here to support u :)

Brooke- she's an idiot. How rude. U should have said something the first timee. Looking afterr 2 extra kids while ur newly pregnant! I wouldn't even bother and if I was gonna bother it wouldn't be for that amount. If I were u I'd just stop. She is fully taking advantage and u need to put ur foot down. Text her as I find face to face I don't get everything I want to say out! So let her know what she's doing isn't right and that u won't be babysitting her kids unless she pays the right amount upfront! Ur being far to nice! .. That's just my opinion :)


----------



## brookettc3

I just feel terrible cause without me she has no one to watch them... I am too passive I think... how do you think I should tell her?


----------



## Fire_Bride

I just found this thread when I thought I was the only one who was 20 and TTC...good to see I'm not alone :)


----------



## brookettc3

Oh def not alone :) I was 19 and ttc for a while


----------



## kim_09

Brooke. I'm usually someone who does my best to avoid confrontation but in your case, i think i would say something to her. It is wrong what she is doing and she isn't being fair to you at all. She says she will pay you $50 for babysitting but then turns around later and only gives you $35. That's just wrong. 

As for what you say to her.. hmm.. :shrug: If she was a good friend of mine i would probably say something in a fairly light hearted manner.. "Hey i thought you were going to give me $$ (whatever amount) for looking after your kids?" and then see what she says. Make sure you stand your ground and don't back down if she comes up with a lame excuse. Or figure out a payment that suits both of you but definitely speak up if you feel it's not right. Also decide on the days you look after her kid's and stick to that. Remind her that you are not feeling too well and need time to rest. If she was a good friend, she should totally understand.


----------



## youngwife20

Brooke- she should have thought about you being the only one to help her when she was taking advantage like that , i just think you should text her letting her know its acceptable when you agree a payment she should stick to it. the same way you say you will look after her kids and you stick to it :)


----------



## youngwife20

telling her its *unacceptable!


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you guys :) I talked to her and she agreed to pay me what she owes me...

On a different note my MS is so bad I can't even do anything... My houS is a
Wreck I feel like such a bad mom/wife


----------



## youngwife20

brooke- i hope ur sickness gets better and your husband should help out so the house isnt a wrek lol thts what i was like to start with. i dont have an sickness now i didnt have any symptoms but now i have a rea;ly bad headache!! did u get that with ur first?


----------



## brookettc3

Right?! That's what I keep telling him but he just makes a bigger mess when he gets here... :/ lol with my first I was slightly nauseous but nothing too bad and headaches 2nd beyond sick(kinda like now) so maybe boy? And headaches... Wow I can't believe you are 14 weeks!!!


----------



## kim_09

Brooke, great to hear everything is sorted with your friend :)

I have had the worst week.. My husband invited his parents to stay over for a week and it's been so difficult to hide the m/s and food adversions. I haven't felt like eating meat at all. I really want to keep this a secret until i'm past 3months. They left today but i think they're already suspicious. His mum kept pressuring me to have some wine but i kept saying that i didn't feel like drinking. Argh.. nothing i can do about it now. When is everyone telling family and friends? 

I also have a horrible cold now and i feel so lousy. Does anyone know what is safe to take for a cold? I've been trying to just stick to some lemon, honey and hot water but nothing is working..


----------



## youngwife20

brookettc3 said:


> Right?! That's what I keep telling him but he just makes a bigger mess when he gets here... :/ lol with my first I was slightly nauseous but nothing too bad and headaches 2nd beyond sick(kinda like now) so maybe boy? And headaches... Wow I can't believe you are 14 weeks!!![/QUOTE
> 
> oooh what would you like to have this time?
> 
> i dont mind what i have but i think its a girl coz i dream about girls all the time lol.
> 
> 
> and i know i am 14 weeks:happydance: time is flying abit faster now! :) im much more calmer. and relaxed ive been very hard to live with since becoming pregnant lol axiety hormones and worry make me a bitch lol but apart from the random hormonal outbursts of tears im pretty much back to my normal self lol :)


----------



## youngwife20

kim_09 said:


> Brooke, great to hear everything is sorted with your friend :)
> 
> I have had the worst week.. My husband invited his parents to stay over for a week and it's been so difficult to hide the m/s and food adversions. I haven't felt like eating meat at all. I really want to keep this a secret until i'm past 3months. They left today but i think they're already suspicious. His mum kept pressuring me to have some wine but i kept saying that i didn't feel like drinking. Argh.. nothing i can do about it now. When is everyone telling family and friends?
> 
> I also have a horrible cold now and i feel so lousy. Does anyone know what is safe to take for a cold? I've been trying to just stick to some lemon, honey and hot water but nothing is working..

im not sure whats safe to take. im strange and dont take anything in pregnancy ( well i havent so far. accept for the morphine i had in the start of my pregnancy when i was in hosp but i didnt know i was pregnant then so since then im staying away from anything) maybe you should contact your doc and see what ur safe to take? plenty of rest would be good!

and you only have 4 weeeks left so hopefuly they wont find out before then, i did my anoucnment after my 13 week scan. i thought it tell everyone earlier but i felt so much better waiting , do whats right for you! :) if they try and force you to drink say your detoxing! and you feel more healthier when u dont drink. i said that lots of times! :)


----------



## youngwife20

Whos pregnant ladies so i can add it to the front page of the thread? Brook, Kim , dg and someone else?


----------



## youngwife20

i remember alli was pregnant. how is she doing ive just gone back a few pages and her tickers are gone? i hope shes alright.


----------



## Kimbre

that woman that owed you the money and keeps bringing it down in the amount and stuff is rude. shes deff. taking advantage of you. im the SAME way as you though... i wouldnt be able to say anything. but id stop watching her kids probably lol.

as for the messy house. hello. you have kids. and a husband. and if hes ANYTHING like mine... hes gross when it comes to messes. ha.

i left for a week to visit my mom. i come home and my nice neat house is RUINED. i knew itd be messy but nothing prepared me for what i was coming home to! and he had left our pit-bull out of his kennel! for the whole damn day, he had chewed up anything he could find and it was all over the floor. the whole wood floor in the living room had been filled with piss. it was GROSS and he shit on my kitchen floor! my father and my step mom and step brother had come to see our home. and thats what they walked in on!

i could've killed him. and he was SO embarrassed, "i ddnt know that you were gonna bring them here! why did you!?" um excuse you. i thought the house would have been how id left it. i didnt know that you were a fricken TWO year old who couldnt clean up after himself or take care of the dog YOU wanted. hahahaha. wow. i was mad! 
im such a neat freak too. i just kept telling them..."my house NEVER looks like this. im s sorry!" 
so yeah. men are kind of ususless. most of them. and i just tell him "see, next time you day im not doing enough and i "dont do anything" when im at home, think about this!"
he didnt have any underwear or work clothes either...at least i know he'd be lost without me.


----------



## alli.s

hi girls, sorry for the long absence, i miscarried at 5 weeks, it was heartbreaking and really was a hard thing to deal with. I tried again this month but i tested today and BFN so onto next cycle, it will be hard with school but i will give it a shot. Congrats brooke! i'm sending you all the happiness i have :)


----------



## brookettc3

Kimbre- Thank you for your thoughts I really agree. My OH is a slob he never puts anything away I have to clean up after 2 kids and my husband and we have 2 pitbulls so I know how the clean up goes. Sorry to hear that he embarrassed you in front of your family I would be so pissed! 

Alli- So sorry for your loss girl :( Thank you


----------



## alli.s

thank you brooke, and thank you youngwife20 for thinking of me! i will stalk around here from now on :) hopefully i am pregnant this time by next year, here's to wishful thinkin!


----------



## kim_09

Thanks youngwife. I'm hesitant with taking anything also so i'm trying to go the natural way. Lots of fruit, sleep and staying hydrated. I feel a little better today so that's a good sign. 

I now feel guilty for complaining to my husband that he's lazy.. i guess i should be thankful that he sometimes helps out with dinner and cleaning. I wouldn't go as far as saying he's a clean freak though.. but he really does try.. even if i have to wash some of the dishes a second time.. atleast he tries. haha

I'm so sorry Alli. Hopefully you get that bfp soon.


----------



## youngwife20

Alli- ur very welcome! Ur such a lovely person and I know u will be pregnant soon! Xxxx 

Kim- washing dishes a second time lol u may as well do it to start with haha but ur right atleast he's trying its the thougt tht counts lol :p


----------



## youngwife20

Kimbre- wow that's really bad! I must be really lucky then my husband wouldnnt dare leave the house in a mess if I go away he knows I'd be pissed of for weeks and it isn't worth my hassle lol I'm pretty calm in general but with men if u want something done u have to tel them list by list lol x if I want something done if I'm out for the day I write my hubby a list and say " if there's anything else u think u need to do feel free coz I may have forgot some things" I don't write the unimportant things so if he does it without me adding to the list I'm happy , and he's happy lol so it works for us :p


----------



## brookettc3

I feel like I am getting huge already...
 



Attached Files:







gg.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## alli.s

ah brooke i wish i was you xx


----------



## brookettc3

Aw alli you will be soon I am sure :)


----------



## alli.s

nah this roller coaster of TTC and miscarriage has angered me so i am getting the mirena coil next week </3

*edit on this i went to the walk in clinic my doctors office has, got Nuva Ring tonight, right now this the best decision for me, i will review TTC maybe after i graduate


----------



## youngwife20

Alli I can completly understand why u want to take a break! Xxx 

Hi ladies I need a refresher about u all lol

How old are you all?
IM 20
How long have u been trying? 
6 CYCLES
If your pregnant what did it for you?
I NTNP in the month I got pregnant maybe had sex 5 times that month used presseed few times and relaxed and forgot about ttc for that month.
Were in the world are you?
I'm in uk manchester
Do you have any kids ?
No kids yet this is my first
How old if you do?

How many kids do you want?
I was maybe 4 very close in age! 
Do you work?
Yes I work for a gas and electric company in the office
Anything extra feel free to add :p

The only thing extra is I cnt wait to go on matleave I dream about it lol

And I'm 15 weeks sunday and I've already felt the baby kick 3 times!!! :)


----------



## alli.s

How old are you all?
IM 21
How long have u been trying?
3 cycles (post pill) would have been month 4 off it but now have new contraception
If your pregnant what did it for you?
when i was i BD'ed after my positive OPK, nothing really else
Were in the world are you?
Capital of Canada!
Do you have any kids ?
Zero!
How old if you do?

How many kids do you want?
i only want one  OH wants 2 but he knows it won't happen
Do you work?
Yup, Pharmacy Technician
Anything extra feel free to add 
I love my pets! i have a guilty admission, i sometimes like them more than i do people, they have unconditional love! xx


----------



## youngwife20

thanks for answering ali!! and aww i havent got any pets lol i like that guilty admission  :)


----------



## kim_09

How old are you all?
I'm 24
How long have u been trying? 
5 CYCLES
If your pregnant what did it for you?
I was taking epo and started eating baby carrots.. haha.. maybe that's what did it but i doubt it.. 
Where in the world are you?
I live in Australia. Originally from Sydney but recently moved interstate because dh got a very good job offer. Can't wait to move back home though.
Do you have any kids ?
No kids yet this will be my first
How old if you do?

How many kids do you want?
I want 4 but hubby wants 2. Maybe we'll compromise and have 3. :)
Do you work?
I WAS working as a program coordinator for a disability organisation in Sydney but currently not working since we moved, just studying atm. 
Anything extra feel free to add 
I also love my dog and have to agree with alli, sometimes i like them more than people! He's a pug so he's very affectionate and follows me EVERYWHERE. haha. And i also can't wait to be a sahm. Nothing will make me more happier than watching my kids grow up. :)


----------



## youngwife20

whats epo? and whats a sahm? i like little doggies but ive never had a pet! :) but when my kids are like 11 if they want a dog we will get one :)


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Alli I can completly understand why u want to take a break! Xxx
> 
> Hi ladies I need a refresher about u all lol
> 
> How old are you all?
> IM 20
> How long have u been trying?
> 6 CYCLES
> If your pregnant what did it for you?
> I NTNP in the month I got pregnant maybe had sex 5 times that month used presseed few times and relaxed and forgot about ttc for that month.
> Were in the world are you?
> I'm in uk manchester
> Do you have any kids ?
> No kids yet this is my first
> How old if you do?
> 
> How many kids do you want?
> I was maybe 4 very close in age!
> Do you work?
> Yes I work for a gas and electric company in the office
> Anything extra feel free to add :p
> 
> The only thing extra is I cnt wait to go on matleave I dream about it lol
> 
> And I'm 15 weeks sunday and I've already felt the baby kick 3 times!!! :)

How old are you all?
*I'm 27*
How long have u been trying? 
*got our BFP on my 3rd cycle *
If your pregnant what did it for you?
*We weren't really trying the month we conceived cause I wasn't feeling that great...so now I'm def. a believer that it happens when you stop trying!! *
Were in the world are you?
*Okotoks, Alberta, Canada*
Do you have any kids ?
*No, this will be our first *
How old if you do?

How many kids do you want?
*2*
Do you work?
*Yes, I work as a Real Estate Legal Assistant. Maternity leave will be starting in November sometime *


----------



## DG1984

Hi ladies,

Well officially back from vacation. My husband and I went to BC to visit my grandpa and spend some quality time together in beautiful Vancouver :)

Hope everyone is doing well! In the last week I have really started to feel baby kicking, it's getting much more defined!

Here's a pic of my baby bump so far :) We are almost 23 weeks now. Only about 4 months to go now! My sister is planning my baby shower with a few close friends & family for October 15th, I feel so blessed!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







Bump 1.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## youngwife20

omg your mat is starting in nov lucky! i cant wait to start mat leave. il use 5 weekss of my holiday starting 1st of december! start mat leave in january!! lol il be of for 52 weeks how long willl you be off?


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well officially back from vacation. My husband and I went to BC to visit my grandpa and spend some quality time together in beautiful Vancouver :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! In the last week I have really started to feel baby kicking, it's getting much more defined!
> 
> Here's a pic of my baby bump so far :) We are almost 23 weeks now. Only about 4 months to go now! My sister is planning my baby shower with a few close friends & family for October 15th, I feel so blessed!!! :)


Aww thats great news!! :) your bumps so cute!! and i dont think il be having a shower but my inlaws may be doing something for me around christmas time as were going to see them :)


----------



## brookettc3

How old are you all?
IM 20
How long have u been trying? 
Iud removed april 8th trying ever since mc in june at 5 weeks 
If your pregnant what did it for you?
We just stopped "trying" 
Were in the world are you?
I'm In the USA California to be exact
Do you have any kids ?
Yes, 2 :) 
How old if you do?
Tanner 2 boy Summer 3 girl
How many kids do you want?
Well we wanted 4 but my nausea is so bad I dont know if I could handle 3 kids feeling the way I do 
Do you work?
Nope SAHM
Anything extra feel free to add 
I have 5 dogs and I also love them more than people sometimes :) I think of them as my children also. LOL


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> omg your mat is starting in nov lucky! i cant wait to start mat leave. il use 5 weekss of my holiday starting 1st of december! start mat leave in january!! lol il be of for 52 weeks how long willl you be off?

I get a whole year off. I'm hoping to start mid November. Hubby just wants me to stay home and relax before the baby arrives. He still has 2 weeks of holidays left this year, so once I go into labor, he gets 2 weeks off. Wouldn't it be funny if I go into labor on Christmas Eve? LOL

Cute ultrasound pic :) When do you go back? Are you guys finding out if it's a boy or girl?


----------



## youngwife20

brookettc3 said:


> How old are you all?
> IM 20
> How long have u been trying?
> Iud removed april 8th trying ever since mc in june at 5 weeks
> If your pregnant what did it for you?
> We just stopped "trying"
> Were in the world are you?
> I'm In the USA California to be exact
> Do you have any kids ?
> Yes, 2 :)
> How old if you do?
> Tanner 2 boy Summer 3 girl
> How many kids do you want?
> Well we wanted 4 but my nausea is so bad I dont know if I could handle 3 kids feeling the way I do
> Do you work?
> Nope SAHM
> Anything extra feel free to add
> I have 5 dogs and I also love them more than people sometimes :) I think of them as my children also. LOL


wow 5 dogs!!!! that must be one busy house hold! :)


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> omg your mat is starting in nov lucky! i cant wait to start mat leave. il use 5 weekss of my holiday starting 1st of december! start mat leave in january!! lol il be of for 52 weeks how long willl you be off?
> 
> I get a whole year off. I'm hoping to start mid November. Hubby just wants me to stay home and relax before the baby arrives. He still has 2 weeks of holidays left this year, so once I go into labor, he gets 2 weeks off. Wouldn't it be funny if I go into labor on Christmas Eve? LOL
> 
> Cute ultrasound pic :) When do you go back? Are you guys finding out if it's a boy or girl?Click to expand...


you mean go back to the doctors? I have a normal check at 16 weeks 14th of september i think they just check ur pee for protiene. then my scan at 20 weeks!! woop i will for sure be finding out!! i was close to doing a gender private scan. but my grandma said " leave the baby alone and let them rest!!" because ive had so many scans due to my rough start!! so sticking to just the ones needed! :) and i cant wait for my year of! its good he gets some time of too!.

My mums already booked 3 weeks of work around feb when babys due! she is the best! shes gonan stay with us and help out she is the best mum ever and im so glad shel be there to keep me relaxed and calm! lol :) 

are you having anyone else other than Oh with you in labour? my mums coming in also

do you have any plans for your labour?

I want a natural ( or natural enough lol which means gas and air also lol and tens machine) and a water birth :)


----------



## kim_09

youngwife20 said:


> whats epo? and whats a sahm? i like little doggies but ive never had a pet! :) but when my kids are like 11 if they want a dog we will get one :)

Epo- evening primrose oil
Sahm- stay at home mum :)


----------



## Kimbre

hi ladies. lad to see that everyone is doing well=)

How old are you all?
IM 25
How long have u been trying? 
was due for depo shot March 2010. didnt get it, NTNP since then, until march 2011...actively trying since march 2011 
If your pregnant what did it for you?
im not. im thinking i may never be. 
Were in the world are you?
northern New York
Do you have any kids ?
one daughter . and a step son.
How old if you do?
they are 3 in december
How many kids do you want?
4 all together... so maybe 2 more
Do you work?
im a bartender... and photographer
Anything extra feel free to add 
im really getting down hearted. i just dont know what else I can do.


----------



## youngwife20

Kimbre- " you dont know if you will ever be" im sure you will your obvously fertile you have one baby! so its just taking a long time for no reason! please dont give up!!!

When in december are they 3?


----------



## youngwife20

1 in 77,000 chance that the baby has downsyndrome!! got results today woohoO!!! :)


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> 1 in 77,000 chance that the baby has downsyndrome!! got results today woohoO!!! :)

YAY!!!!!

I was so happy when I got my results. You must be so thrilled!!

When do you go for your next ultrasound?


----------



## DG1984

Hope all your ladies are doing well!

Almost 24 weeks...omg, hard to believe there's only 16 weeks to go. My sister was in the States on the weekend and bought a travel system for us (she's going to spoil us rotten I just know it!), it's so cute. I will post pictures soon :)

Feeling extremely blessed. I have amazing friends & family who are working so hard to give me an amazing baby shower (on October 15th!). We had decided on a Winnie the Pooh gender neutral themed nursery before we found out the gender. Now finally in the next few weeks we get to paint the nursery and start putting everything together. 

In the last week or so baby has really become active. I can feel his kicks throughout the day, and am waiting for the moment that my wonderful hubby will be able to feel the movements too :)

Yesterday was a hard day though...would have been my mom's 65th birthday. It's been really hard this year, especially since I found out I was pregnant. I miss her so much, but feel her strength and love around me all the time.

Enough about me....look forward to hearing updates from all you lovely ladies :)


----------



## Kimbre

youngwife20 said:


> Kimbre- " you dont know if you will ever be" im sure you will your obvously fertile you have one baby! so its just taking a long time for no reason! please dont give up!!!
> 
> When in december are they 3?

yeah i have one... but i cant understand how im not pregnant yet!? we BD on all the fertile days and after. and if im not pregnant this cycle...it makes NO sense. we have tried everything... im starting to get really fed up and annoyed. and every day there's a new family member or friend who has like ten kids whos pregnant. or theres commercials, or movies. and all i want is at least ONE with my husband. its just so unfair. and im only 25. it shouldnt be so hard. should it?

my daughter will be 3 on december 14th. and my step son is 3 on december 9th.


----------



## DG1984

Kimbre said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Kimbre- " you dont know if you will ever be" im sure you will your obvously fertile you have one baby! so its just taking a long time for no reason! please dont give up!!!
> 
> When in december are they 3?
> 
> yeah i have one... but i cant understand how im not pregnant yet!? we BD on all the fertile days and after. and if im not pregnant this cycle...it makes NO sense. we have tried everything... im starting to get really fed up and annoyed. and every day there's a new family member or friend who has like ten kids whos pregnant. or theres commercials, or movies. and all i want is at least ONE with my husband. its just so unfair. and im only 25. it shouldnt be so hard. should it?
> 
> my daughter will be 3 on december 14th. and my step son is 3 on december 9th.Click to expand...

I hope your get your BFP really, really soon! Sending lots of baby dust your way. 

I think we all have that feeling like it's never going to happen...and then poof it happens when we least expect it. Hoping this month is your month! :hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> 1 in 77,000 chance that the baby has downsyndrome!! got results today woohoO!!! :)
> 
> YAY!!!!!
> 
> I was so happy when I got my results. You must be so thrilled!!
> 
> When do you go for your next ultrasound?Click to expand...

some time in october lol i cnt remember the date because it always seems so far away lol


----------



## Kimbre

DG1984 said:


> Kimbre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> Kimbre- " you dont know if you will ever be" im sure you will your obvously fertile you have one baby! so its just taking a long time for no reason! please dont give up!!!
> 
> When in december are they 3?
> 
> yeah i have one... but i cant understand how im not pregnant yet!? we BD on all the fertile days and after. and if im not pregnant this cycle...it makes NO sense. we have tried everything... im starting to get really fed up and annoyed. and every day there's a new family member or friend who has like ten kids whos pregnant. or theres commercials, or movies. and all i want is at least ONE with my husband. its just so unfair. and im only 25. it shouldnt be so hard. should it?
> 
> my daughter will be 3 on december 14th. and my step son is 3 on december 9th.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your get your BFP really, really soon! Sending lots of baby dust your way.
> 
> I think we all have that feeling like it's never going to happen...and then poof it happens when we least expect it. Hoping this month is your month! :hugs:Click to expand...

yeah. every month gets harder and harder... this month i was so annoyed i didnt really use anything but OPKs. lol


----------



## DG1984

Happy Friday everyone!

Hope you all have a great weekend :)


----------



## youngwife20

Kimbre- i understand that its dificult when its taking so long to happen! but please try and to just not concentrate so much on all the charting etc. because personaly i find it complicating and even more stressful. have 2 months of and just do good old bding when you want to then start again! you need a break! relaxing always helps :)


----------



## Kimbre

thats basically what we did this time.. i didnt chart, use soft cups or pre seed. we just BD. I was due for AF today i guess. had some cramping and i was broken out as usual. but still no AF. maybe she will show tomorrow


----------



## youngwife20

kimbre- this is good news! dont say it will show up! im really hoping this is it for u


----------



## Kimbre

Af is here as usual.


----------



## youngwife20

kimbre- im sorry :( *hugs*


----------



## youngwife20

im 17 weeks! and i saw the baby kick 4 times on the outside woohoo :)


----------



## alli.s

congrats youngwife!!
i was on BC but it was really making me sick so now i'm off it again, i was using OPK's for when not to have "sexytime" but i majorly screwed up and DTD when OPK was positive, so now i'm in the TWW and didnt mean to be! i kinda hope i am though that would be pretty amazing, but also if im not thats okay too


----------



## youngwife20

Alli - thanks"! And i think your aproach of " i hope i am but if im not its okay" is a healthy way to look at things. i always think things happen for a reason , the pills made you sick coz you wernt ment to take them :) so maybe this is your time xx fingers crossed for you keep us posted!! :)


----------



## brookettc3

Alli- Keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## DG1984

How's everyone doing? Been a while since I've checked in, hope you lovely ladies are all doing fine.

Well, today I entered the third trimester. Where did the time go?? My due date is exactly 3 months from today. I'm getting scared! lol

We are also excited because we have our son's name picked out, and I am so happy because my husband finally told me he loves the name I picked out and has been on my brain for months now. My baby shower is in 2 weeks, I can't wait eeekkkk!!

Can't wait to hear what you ladies have been up to :)


----------



## brookettc3

Omg third trimester already?! Truly amazing! I am so happy for you DG I hope you get a ton of amazing things at your shower mine isn't for 5 more months lol.


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> How's everyone doing? Been a while since I've checked in, hope you lovely ladies are all doing fine.
> 
> Well, today I entered the third trimester. Where did the time go?? My due date is exactly 3 months from today. I'm getting scared! lol
> 
> We are also excited because we have our son's name picked out, and I am so happy because my husband finally told me he loves the name I picked out and has been on my brain for months now. My baby shower is in 2 weeks, I can't wait eeekkkk!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you ladies have been up to :)

WOW!!! time does fly:happydance: Congratulations DG!! YOUR almost there!! im so happy for you and im glad you both like the names you chose! 

My husband chose our girls name! :) ( well we were told its a girl we will get it confirmed this thusday in our 20 week scan! :) 

is it becoming more real now because your in yur third tri?? how have you been feeling??xx


----------



## youngwife20

Omg brooke! your 12 weeks already??!!! how are you feeling yu have hit an amazing mile stone!! i hope your sickness has settled down!!


----------



## youngwife20

MILE STONES:
Brook Pregnant
DG pregnant
Young wife Pregnant
Kim pregnant

DG is now in third tri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wooohoo
Brooke - no longer in first tri ( if your in uk it finished at 12 weeks lol america 14 i think but im in uk so lol)
Youngwife- I WILL BE 5 MONTHS PREGNANT ON SUNDAY!! half way there!
and anomoly scan on thusday!!

I am sooo happy :) xx


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Omg third trimester already?! Truly amazing! I am so happy for you DG I hope you get a ton of amazing things at your shower mine isn't for 5 more months lol.

Thank you :)

How have you been feeling? Hope things are going well with you!


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> DG1984 said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing? Been a while since I've checked in, hope you lovely ladies are all doing fine.
> 
> Well, today I entered the third trimester. Where did the time go?? My due date is exactly 3 months from today. I'm getting scared! lol
> 
> We are also excited because we have our son's name picked out, and I am so happy because my husband finally told me he loves the name I picked out and has been on my brain for months now. My baby shower is in 2 weeks, I can't wait eeekkkk!!
> 
> Can't wait to hear what you ladies have been up to :)
> 
> WOW!!! time does fly:happydance: Congratulations DG!! YOUR almost there!! im so happy for you and im glad you both like the names you chose!
> 
> My husband chose our girls name! :) ( well we were told its a girl we will get it confirmed this thusday in our 20 week scan! :)
> 
> is it becoming more real now because your in yur third tri?? how have you been feeling??xxClick to expand...


Awwww a girl, wouldn't that just be lovely!! So happy for you :)

I've been feeling pretty good, not a lot of morning sickness anymore, baby is getting a lot bigger (about 2.5 pounds now I believe) so there is a lot of stretching and kicking going on, and it's getting hard to sleep through the night, but it's all worth it :)

How have you been feeling? When is your 20 week scan? Ohhh time moves too fast!


----------



## youngwife20

it sure does this month has just gone so fast!! :) and its this thusday coming! i cant wait my morning sickness stopped at 10 week came back at 12 and now completly gone but i get nauses when its hot and randomly puke up but not actualy feeling sick , so i feel amazing!! i do imagine third tri will be the most uncomfy as the baby gets bigger ive just got a pregnancy pillow but its not been dilivered yet . i get uncomfy at night because i cant get in a comfy position - what position do you sleep in ?


----------



## brookettc3

Hey Yeah I am so excited to have made it this far I will find out what I am having on October 15th :) I cant wait! awww so far a boy and a girl... I wonder what I will have... Any guesses


----------



## youngwife20

Brooke :) Im guesing boy , why? i have no idea haha i just think boy  how far gone will you be by october 15th?


----------



## DG1984

Aww less than 2 weeks until you find out...how exciting!! What do you think it is? I'm bad at guesses, but for fun I'll say boy :)


----------



## brookettc3

At first I said girl then boy cause my hubby convinced me now I say girl but this time I AM SOOOO unsure. with my other two I knew the whole time. I cant wait these next 2 weeks need to fly by


----------



## brookettc3

I will be 14 weeks 3 days on October 15th :)


----------



## DG1984

They can tell that early? My doctor wouldn't book me a gender scan until I was at least 18 weeks. 

Can't wait to hear once you know :)


----------



## youngwife20

So exciting wow that is early - does anyone know if we can drink concentrated tinned milk?


----------



## brookettc3

Yes, very early its a 3D scan don't know of that plays a part in it? Don't know about the milk though sorry :(


----------



## youngwife20

Thats okay thanks ive phoned my midwife and she said its fine lol 

have you had any cravings yet ladies? x


----------



## brookettc3

I just had to call my doctor as well to find out whT cough medicine I can take though. :( haven't slept in over a week for more than 3 hours a day from coughing all night. No cravings yet probably because I am still pretty sick to my stomach. I didn't really have cravings with my other two though.


----------



## youngwife20

Brooke - 

Hot water and abit of salt in the water.
Mouth wash gaggle.
Honey with hot water and squeeze some lemon in.

I did these three and my sore throat and cough was gone in like 2 days 

I am sticking to non medical stuff :)


----------



## alli.s

youngwife20 said:


> Brooke -
> 
> Hot water and abit of salt in the water.
> Mouth wash gaggle.
> Honey with hot water and squeeze some lemon in.
> 
> I did these three and my sore throat and cough was gone in like 2 days
> 
> I am sticking to non medical stuff :)

my grandma ALWAYS said use salt and hot water, salt is amazing at killing bacteria she was always right so i listened to her! anytime i have sore throat i break out the salt


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies yes I have been doing the salt water rinse for the last 5 days didn't help at All. I will try the honey next :) thanks I hope it works cauSe I hate using meds and I already have to take the nausea stuff everyday


----------



## youngwife20

I hope it does work for u 

Also my doctor said hot blackuret juice with honey will also work 

I hope u feel better


----------



## youngwife20

Anomoly scan today went well! :) confirmed shes a girl healthy and happy but she wasnt co-operating lol so have to go back to check her spine and kidney hoping she will be in the right position :)


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Anomoly scan today went well! :) confirmed shes a girl healthy and happy but she wasnt co-operating lol so have to go back to check her spine and kidney hoping she will be in the right position :)

Awwww congratulations!!


----------



## brookettc3

Youngwife- aw yay so happy to hear that. I can't wait to see my little one next Saturday 
DG just looked at your tickers you are so close to the end!!! And the only that says 2 months! Omg that is crazy to think that in 2 months you will have a handsome little man in your arms


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Youngwife- aw yay so happy to hear that. I can't wait to see my little one next Saturday
> DG just looked at your tickers you are so close to the end!!! And the only that says 2 months! Omg that is crazy to think that in 2 months you will have a handsome little man in your arms

It's crazy to think that I have less than 3 months to go...sometimes it still feels like yesterday we got our BFP...

My baby shower is next weekend, I'm so excited!!

Noah is a lot more active now...last night my husband was amazed at how much movement he was feeling. Such an amazing feeling!


----------



## youngwife20

dg- do you feel like time is flying now?

i felt the baby on the outside last night but she moved around realy quick there was no point telling anyone lol i feel her every day now its so amazing :)


----------



## youngwife20

have fun at your baby shower xx - are you orgonising it or is a friend sorting it out for you?


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> have fun at your baby shower xx - are you orgonising it or is a friend sorting it out for you?

My sister, mother-in law, my best friend and my dad's fiance are giving it to me :) It's going to be amazing, I know that. They've put a lot of thought and work into it. I can't wait!!


----------



## youngwife20

aww thats so nice of them :)


----------



## DG1984

My husband is painting the nursery today!!!!

Here's a few pics of it so far:
 



Attached Files:







Wall1.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4









Wall2.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2









Wall3.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## youngwife20

Aww thats so nice your really getting everything prepeared! so exciting

i have such a bad cold!! and exuasted lol but im just counting down the months till mat leave maybe 3 months till im off for mat leave woohoo :)


----------



## brookettc3

So ladies 95% sure it's a girl <3 I get to go back in a week to double check! Ah


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> So ladies 95% sure it's a girl <3 I get to go back in a week to double check! Ah

Awww yay!!! Congratulations!


----------



## DG1984

Well ladies, I'm 29 weeks today! And my baby shower is in 2 days! So excited!! :dance:


----------



## youngwife20

cONGRATS BROOKE!!! how are you feeling about the news?

and dg wow time is flying congratulations!!! and enjoy your baby shower let us know what you got lol i was just thinking all our kids are gonna be close in age lol dgs baby will be 8 weeks when mine is borN!! so exciting 

so we have.

A Boy
A Girl
A Girl 
 congrats ladies!! :)


----------



## DG1984

Time is flying way too fast now...I can't believe I've got only 11 weeks to go. And who knows, he could come early. 

I'm really excited for tomorrow, there's almost 20 people coming. Going shopping tonight to see if I can find something pretty to wear!

Happy Friday everyone!!


----------



## youngwife20

aww youl look great in a lovely outfit with your growing bump!! so exciting wow youl have a busy house!!
My husband wants to paint the nursery realy girly colours but were planning to have a baby right after so if the next babys a boy and him and her will be sharing the same room while there young then itl be to girly!! lol but hes so excited he just wants to practcily paint the whole room pink lol


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> aww youl look great in a lovely outfit with your growing bump!! so exciting wow youl have a busy house!!
> My husband wants to paint the nursery realy girly colours but were planning to have a baby right after so if the next babys a boy and him and her will be sharing the same room while there young then itl be to girly!! lol but hes so excited he just wants to practcily paint the whole room pink lol

Haha that's so awesome! If we were having a girl, my husband didn't want a lot of pink. After Noah is born, we're going to wait a few years for the next one. But hey, you never know!

Today is my shower, I'm sooo excited I could barely sleep lol

:dance:


----------



## youngwife20

im excited for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngwife20

how many kids do you want again dg?


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies sorrry its been a little while... I am beyond happy about it being a girl so it better not change. :) 
Yay DG its your special day! let us know what you get I am so excited to hear


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> how many kids do you want again dg?

We plan on having 2. If the next one's a boy too, I will probably try and convince my husband to let us try for a girl =D


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies sorrry its been a little while... I am beyond happy about it being a girl so it better not change. :)
> Yay DG its your special day! let us know what you get I am so excited to hear

Glad to hear you are happy about it being a girl :) I'm just so happy knowing our baby is healthy.

My shower is in 3 hours...I bought a dress yesterday (and it was on sale too!). I'm sure there will be lots of pictures taken, I will be sure to post some of them here!


----------



## youngwife20

ladies omg my mother inlaw who lives in america- her friends through her a suprise baby shower for our baby! how sweet! so shel be sending all our baby stuff over im excited to see what we get lol seen as we are holding out on buying anything till im 7 months so would be nice to see the baby cloths around! :) 

and i cant wait to see your pics dg :)


----------



## DG1984

Oh my gosh, we were beyond spoiled! I can't even explain it...there are soooo many gifts. A few pics to follow shortly :)


----------



## DG1984

Here's some:
 



Attached Files:







Bank.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1









Blankets1.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2









BlueBlanket.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1









BluePoohBlanket1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1









Bottles1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DG1984

Some more:
 



Attached Files:







BottlesWashcloths1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 1









ChangeTable1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









ChangeTable2.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 1









DiaperBags1.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 1









Diapers.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DG1984

Here's some more:
 



Attached Files:







Dresser1.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1









Mobile.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 1









NursingPillow.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1









PoohBouncer.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1









PoohPacifiers.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DG1984

Finally, some more lol:
 



Attached Files:







PoohPicture.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 2









RecBlankets1.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1









Shoes1.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2









Swing.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## brookettc3

wow youngwife- That is so amazing that they threw her a baby shower for you guys !!!! <3 lucky 
DG- wow very spoiled congrats loving all the blue :) 

Hey ladies you mind if we call each other by first names vs usernames I feel like it would be sweet. My name is Brooke if you couldnt tell lol


----------



## youngwife20

Brooke - i was actualy thinking about that recently lol i think were on first name terms by now!!! :p lol im steph :)


----------



## youngwife20

ooh my gosh dg- lol i was scrolling down and down and there was more and more haha so exciting! that is alot of stuff lol


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> ooh my gosh dg- lol i was scrolling down and down and there was more and more haha so exciting! that is alot of stuff lol

LOL, that's not even half of it!!


----------



## DG1984

Denyse :)


----------



## youngwife20

Denyse- did anyone buy you anything you already had??


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Denyse- did anyone buy you anything you already had??

Nope. Only gifts that were duplicated was I got 2 Winnie the Pooh diaper bags (though they're different) and 2 of the same Winnie the Pooh teethers. But you can never have enough of those!


----------



## youngwife20

lol aww that sounds good - have you got your pram? what made you come to the disciion on one? there are so many choices. xx


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> lol aww that sounds good - have you got your pram? what made you come to the disciion on one? there are so many choices. xx

Stupid question...what is a pram? lol


----------



## DG1984

We bought a crib mattress yesterday, and my husband put the crib together. It looks so beautiful, I love it! If you can't tell from my other pictures, we are doing a Winnie the Pooh themed nursery :)
 



Attached Files:







Nursery1.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 1









Nursery2.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 0









Nursery3.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 0









Nursery4.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0









Nursery5.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> lol aww that sounds good - have you got your pram? what made you come to the disciion on one? there are so many choices. xx
> 
> Stupid question...what is a pram? lolClick to expand...



not stupid question lol i think you call it something different - pushchair buggy? what the baby sits in and you wheel it about


----------



## youngwife20

aww really adorable!! :)


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> DG1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> lol aww that sounds good - have you got your pram? what made you come to the disciion on one? there are so many choices. xx
> 
> Stupid question...what is a pram? lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not stupid question lol i think you call it something different - pushchair buggy? what the baby sits in and you wheel it aboutClick to expand...

Oh that. I just call it a stroller lol.

Let me find a picture of ours, and I can show you. We went with Graco, my sister actually bought it in the States where they're cheaper. Even the stroller/car seat is Winnie the Pooh!


----------



## youngwife20

wow lol you really commited with the winnie the poo theme lol :)


----------



## DG1984

I'm officially 30 weeks!!!!

Only 10 weeks to go. Now I'm getting nervous!


----------



## brookettc3

Ah omg how exciting! Seems like just yesterday everyone was TTC now we have 4 pregnant ladies! <3 the next 4 weeks you will feel went so fast then the last 6 will draggggg on forever... :)


----------



## youngwife20

aww so happy for you! im so excited to get bigger :) i can feel my little girl so much now lol i love it :)


----------



## brookettc3

Well my little girl is now a boy.... 100% no mistaking it!


----------



## DG1984

I feel so fat :( lol

I'm getting so uncomfortable. Can barely sleep and feels like my stomach doubled in size over night. I know it will all be worth it in 10 weeks, but man I feel so ugh right now!


----------



## brookettc3

My unmistakable little boy
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Well my little girl is now a boy.... 100% no mistaking it!

Awwww...a little :blue:, congrats!

Are you happy about it?

(So sorry I missed your announcement yesterday and didn't respond until now!)


----------



## youngwife20

brooke how did they make the mistake lol was he hiding his bits or something and congrats again :)


----------



## youngwife20

aww i am enjoying the not feeling to huge stage lol - when does it start to get uncomfy? and it for sure is worth it :)


----------



## DG1984

How's everyone doing? Haven't heard from anyone in a while :)

I'll be 34 weeks tomorrow, and have been told baby has dropped...so you never know when Noah will make his entrance. I am getting so nervous!! 

We start our Birth & Babies class tonight...should be interesting!!


----------



## brookettc3

Hi DG aw omg I cant believe that you are so far along that Your little guy has dropped!! How exciting!!!!! seems like just yesterday this was a TTC group! :) Loving it though 

I am doing so much better! I am still pretty sick but my midwife told me to take papaya tablets and they really help and all natural! <3 I barely ever feel my LO kick still so gentle seems like with my other two they were very hard kicks... thinking maybe the placenta is in the way... I will know more tomorrow when I go in for my official Doctors scan where they will determine gender :) CANT WAIT!!!! 

Youngwife- How are you doing? :)


----------



## Kimbre

wow you girls are really getting along very well! wont be too long until you have your little bundles of joy!=)


----------



## kim_09

Hey everyone!! Sorry haven't been around much lately.. alot has been going on!

Getting closer DG, can't believe how quickly the time has gone!

What is everyone planning to do for pain management during labour?? I REALLY don't want to have an epidural, the thought of my lower body going completely numb freaks me out. 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## brookettc3

I will most likely get an epidural just because I got one with my other 2 children. :)


----------



## DG1984

kim_09 said:


> Hey everyone!! Sorry haven't been around much lately.. alot has been going on!
> 
> Getting closer DG, can't believe how quickly the time has gone!
> 
> What is everyone planning to do for pain management during labour?? I REALLY don't want to have an epidural, the thought of my lower body going completely numb freaks me out.
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)

Hi Kim,

Hope you are doing well :)

As for pain management during labour, I plan on waiting until I'm in labour and to see how manageable the pain is. I will most likely end up getting an epidural and other pain remedies as I don't deal well with pain lol, but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Hi DG aw omg I cant believe that you are so far along that Your little guy has dropped!! How exciting!!!!! seems like just yesterday this was a TTC group! :) Loving it though
> 
> I am doing so much better! I am still pretty sick but my midwife told me to take papaya tablets and they really help and all natural! <3 I barely ever feel my LO kick still so gentle seems like with my other two they were very hard kicks... thinking maybe the placenta is in the way... I will know more tomorrow when I go in for my official Doctors scan where they will determine gender :) CANT WAIT!!!!
> 
> Youngwife- How are you doing? :)

Glad to hear you are doing much better :) Can't wait to hear how your scan went!


----------



## DG1984

Kimbre said:


> wow you girls are really getting along very well! wont be too long until you have your little bundles of joy!=)

Good to hear from you :) Hope you are doing well!


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies sorry i havent been on ive been so busy !

Brooke- im doin so well thirrd tri starts on sunday! And maybe this baby ur carrieing is abit lazier than ur othr 2 or the baby is hiding realy far back so u cnt feel the kicks

Dg- wow ur so cllose! Let us know when u start gettin twinges and i started antinatel classes last monday its fun
Kim- do u know what ur havin? And im hopin to go natural i dont like the idea of epis for me the less drugs n interventions the better so will have gas and air if i cnt bare it n hopin for an water birth!

And kimbre- how r u doin im wishin u luck this month


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies :) the scan went amazing still A little boy but he was measuring a week ahead <3 Also I explained how the movement I felt from him was so different than with my other two and she said "maybe you forgot the early movement" I was like um no I swear to you something is different then I mentioned maybe a anterior placenta then she said hold on let me check and said "yep you are right you have an anterior placenta so movements wont be as strong because the baby is kicking the placenta" I knew I was right :)


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Hey ladies :) the scan went amazing still A little boy but he was measuring a week ahead <3 Also I explained how the movement I felt from him was so different than with my other two and she said "maybe you forgot the early movement" I was like um no I swear to you something is different then I mentioned maybe a anterior placenta then she said hold on let me check and said "yep you are right you have an anterior placenta so movements wont be as strong because the baby is kicking the placenta" I knew I was right :)

Glad you and baby are doing well. I was told at my first scan I have an anterior placenta as well, and was told I wouldn't feel as much movement as other pregnant women. I don't know how much regular pregnant women feel, but I still feel a lot of movement, so it keeps me calm and lets me know everything is fine!

Last night was painful...went to a play with my husband and his family (his sister works for the production) and I was in soooo much pain :( My back, side, ribs, etc. were killing me and Noah was kicking me all night! My husband thought I was having contractions lol. It's so cute how sweet he is!

My maternity leave starts December 1st...I can't wait, it's getting so tough to work a full day. I need rest. Hopefully Noah doesn't decide to come too early!


----------



## kim_09

Well yesterday i had an U/S and was told i have two uteruses!! Yes, that's right, TWO!! I am still in shock and can't believe it has taken so long for me to find this out.. I changed doctors recently and when i told him i was born with only one kidney, he insisted i have an U/S to check on everything. And he was spot on! Apparently it is common for people with one kidney to have a uterus abnormality. He doesn't seem too fazed and i'm due back to see him in 2.5weeks so i guess if it was urgent, he would want to see me sooner. I'm also trying to stay away from google because i'm stressing about the what ifs.. My husband now calls me 'special' but i do feel kinda freakish haha. Sorry to ramble.. 

That's great news brooke.. and you're having a boy now! Congrats :)

Youngwife- DH and i have decided to wait until bubs is born to find out sex. I'm hoping it's a boy though.. we would love to have a boy first.. but of course either way we will be completely stoked. 

Sorry to hear DG that you've been experiencing some pain but you're lucky you go on maternity leave soon. YAY!


----------



## youngwife20

brooke - wow you realy know your body! you were right all along glad the scan went well!

dg- lol i hope ur baby doesnt come to early too so you get a few weeks rest! and ouch that does sound painful!! and your dh is so sweet! 

kim- wow 2 uteruses! that took awhile for them to realise that! and its a good idea to stay away from google theres such thing of knowing to much information that may not even be relevent to you!! :) and aww wow i dont know how you managed to keep it a suprise because i am so impatient i couldnt wait lol 

i always wanted a boy first too but knew imiediently she was a girl and now im glad its a girl first because i love girly cloths hehe so she will look like a minni me!


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> brooke - wow you realy know your body! you were right all along glad the scan went well!
> 
> dg- lol i hope ur baby doesnt come to early too so you get a few weeks rest! and ouch that does sound painful!! and your dh is so sweet!
> 
> kim- wow 2 uteruses! that took awhile for them to realise that! and its a good idea to stay away from google theres such thing of knowing to much information that may not even be relevent to you!! :) and aww wow i dont know how you managed to keep it a suprise because i am so impatient i couldnt wait lol
> 
> i always wanted a boy first too but knew imiediently she was a girl and now im glad its a girl first because i love girly cloths hehe so she will look like a minni me!

There's sure something about mother's instinct :) I always knew I was carrying a boy...I wasn't surprised at all when they told us it was a boy at our 19 week scan. I'm just so glad he's healthy and everything is progressing as it should be. My luck though I will start my maternity leave and go into labor the next day lol. We're going to start packing a hospital bag this week, just to be safe, because you never know when it'll happen!

How is pregnancy treating you? Any sickness at all still lurking around? I had a brief "morning sickness" episode the other morning, but otherwise morning sickness has left me alone. Now it's just the aches, pains, and sharp kicks lol.


----------



## Kimbre

im doing okay. frustrated that its still not my turn. trying Fertile CM this cycle and I got a + opk today FF is saying im gonna O CD 15(tomorrow) we DTD at 1 am this morning b4 my + opk. used pre seed and soft cups this cycle.

next cycle i will try soy. really hoping i wont have to though lol.


----------



## DG1984

Kimbre said:


> im doing okay. frustrated that its still not my turn. trying Fertile CM this cycle and I got a + opk today FF is saying im gonna O CD 15(tomorrow) we DTD at 1 am this morning b4 my + opk. used pre seed and soft cups this cycle.
> 
> next cycle i will try soy. really hoping i wont have to though lol.

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way :) Your time is coming!


----------



## youngwife20

DG1984 said:


> youngwife20 said:
> 
> 
> brooke - wow you realy know your body! you were right all along glad the scan went well!
> 
> dg- lol i hope ur baby doesnt come to early too so you get a few weeks rest! and ouch that does sound painful!! and your dh is so sweet!
> 
> kim- wow 2 uteruses! that took awhile for them to realise that! and its a good idea to stay away from google theres such thing of knowing to much information that may not even be relevent to you!! :) and aww wow i dont know how you managed to keep it a suprise because i am so impatient i couldnt wait lol
> 
> i always wanted a boy first too but knew imiediently she was a girl and now im glad its a girl first because i love girly cloths hehe so she will look like a minni me!
> 
> There's sure something about mother's instinct :) I always knew I was carrying a boy...I wasn't surprised at all when they told us it was a boy at our 19 week scan. I'm just so glad he's healthy and everything is progressing as it should be. My luck though I will start my maternity leave and go into labor the next day lol. We're going to start packing a hospital bag this week, just to be safe, because you never know when it'll happen!
> 
> How is pregnancy treating you? Any sickness at all still lurking around? I had a brief "morning sickness" episode the other morning, but otherwise morning sickness has left me alone. Now it's just the aches, pains, and sharp kicks lol.Click to expand...


aw when your at the hospital bag packing stage! lol i wanna get al the things i need to go in the bag! i find it exciting!

and pregnancy is treating me all round pretty good i have a bad hip because the babys pushing out on me but i actualy feel great apart from that , i love being pregnant!!! and i feel sick sometimes! but not that often and itr doesnt last long!my kicks are getting stronger sometimes it makes me feel abit queezy lol its amazing how fast things change 3 more months and my baby will be here i cant stop dreaming about it!!!


----------



## youngwife20

Kimbre said:


> im doing okay. frustrated that its still not my turn. trying Fertile CM this cycle and I got a + opk today FF is saying im gonna O CD 15(tomorrow) we DTD at 1 am this morning b4 my + opk. used pre seed and soft cups this cycle.
> 
> next cycle i will try soy. really hoping i wont have to though lol.

i hope you wont have too! whats soy?


----------



## Kimbre

soy isoflavins or something. they are pills. and you get them in the store alot of women on here use them like a natures clomid. i guess it helps you O or something. alot of girls have gotten a BFP with them


----------



## thankful

Hi ladies I have been reading this tread from the beginning. And I would like to say you ladies rock. After all you ladies been through. I would love to join if it's not to late.


----------



## youngwife20

Aww thhankfull its not to late! U can join us! Even tho some of us have got our positive were still here to support those that havent yet .

Tell us alittle bit about you!
How old r u? How long have u been trying and are u doing anything to help u. with trying?

Im 20 hubby 24 tried for 6 cycles 3 with preeseed and ovulation sticks! But the one i concieved on was just lick as we took a break from trying

I wish u lots of luck and baby dust x


----------



## Kimbre

you can join! i havent even gotten my darn BFP and ive been in this thread since day one!


----------



## thankful

I'm 23 Dh is 24 we knew each other since elementary. And start dating in middle school. We been married five years. We have two boys and one girl ttc baby four. By the way is harder then I thought. When are oldest son was 11 months. I got pregnant. Was shock but we were happy. That pregnancy was ectopic lost one tube
Two months later got pregnant with my youngest son. I was scared the whole pregnancy and was happy he stick around past my due date. Two years later had are first girl. Took us 10 cycle to get pregnant with her. Now I'm on cycle #3 and is really getting to me. Today I'm 11dpo and I'm afraid to test. The thought of getting bfn hurts. Af is due on Thanksgiving. Me and dh decided not to temp this cycle are opk test. Just going with the flow. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## rainbows_x

Can I join? :flower:

My name is Donna, I'm 21 and TTC number 2. OH is 29, we have been together just over two years. We have a little girl called Ava Grace who is almost 15 months! We are on our third month TTC now, hoping third time is a charm! We NTNP for Ava after a unepected pregnancy followed by miscarriage. xx


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi. I can always use a friend. I am 24 and my husband is 25. We were married Oct of 2010 but we've been together since I was 15. I went off of my bc in may and my cycles are now really irregular. I am now 9 days late and i haven't used a hpt in a week but it was a bfn:nope:. We have only been trying for 2 months but I'm very disappointed because my cycle is late again after I thought it had gotten back to normal.:shrug:


----------



## thankful

Hi rainbow and imsotried. I was gonna cave today and take a test. But couldn't bare to see bfn.


----------



## youngwife20

Thankful -im so sorry for ur loss! And wow u have a lovly family how old did u have ur first? And going with the flow is realy good because thats how i got pregnant! It wwas a suprise because we gave up trying! Then it happened hope u get ur bfp this month try to wait till ur late before u test i had a habit of testing way to eearly! 

Rainbow- u sure can join! And im sorry for ur loss ava is such a pretty name and shes beautiful! I hope this is ur month all these ladies and myself are very supportive so i hope u llike it in our group!!
Im so tired- welcome and ur not out the game till af shows up my bfn didnt show up for ever! Even when the doctors tested it . It came back negitive! I understand why its disapointing coz u want it so bad! I hope u do get ur bfp xx


----------



## youngwife20

Just wanna welcome all u new ladies ive found this ggroup realy helpful through out my ttc journy so i hope u all feel welcome and lots of baby dust to u feel free to discuss anything and everything to do with ttc and even not to do with ttc anything u llike xx


----------



## loveydovey

Hello :hi:
first of all the best of luck you!!! :dust:
I think my hubby might need a break too all I do is talk and talk about babys haha
I am a 20 year old wife and have been ttc over a year but no luck, this is my first cycle charting I am about 9 or 10 dpo. 
How is this cycle going for you??


----------



## ImSoTired

:cry:I got another bfn today. 10 days late.


----------



## thankful

I was eighteen when I got pregnant with my first. Imsotired sorry for Bfn. have you made a appt with your doctor for a blood test. My best friend had the same problem. She had to get blood work done to confirm her DS. Then when she was 14 weeks she able to get a bfp when she poas. Good luck and baby dust. Youngwife I will wait to test. 12dpo today so I have two more day's to test
Fx


----------



## ImSoTired

thankful- thanks for the advice. I'm gonna wait it out and see if I get af. This happened to me in july also after coming off of bc. Then I will make a dr appt or maybe just wait for my yearly in feb unless something happens. Is that your daughter in your pic? She is beautiful!


----------



## thankful

Oh by the way. Youngwife how's your pregnancy going
Oh i wish i had a baby bump. It's so exciting as you get closer to the due date.


----------



## thankful

Thank you. Yes that's my little girl. The year i was trying for my daughter was the same year I was on depo shot. and it took 10 cycles to get pregnant. Three months after I got off the shot. I hope things workout better for you.


----------



## youngwife20

Thankfull- thank u for asking my pregnancy is going realy well! Im enjoying it cant believe im finaly in thirrd tri! And i have my fingers crossed for u all! And thankful wow ur on 3 kids by 23 thats amazing i want 3 by 26 if its possible

Sotired - dont give upp mine was even showing bfn when the doccs did a pee test only showed on blood test maybe same case for u


----------



## DG1984

Welcome to all of the new members of our little group! Hoping you all get your BFP's really soon!

:hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

youngwife20 said:


> Thankfull- thank u for asking my pregnancy is going realy well! Im enjoying it cant believe im finaly in thirrd tri! And i have my fingers crossed for u all! And thankful wow ur on 3 kids by 23 thats amazing i want 3 by 26 if its possible
> 
> Sotired - dont give upp mine was even showing bfn when the doccs did a pee test only showed on blood test maybe same case for u

I always hope thats my case. I guess I never know. Thanks and congrats on your baby belly!


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u very much thankful 

And i know u will all get ur bfp soon! Just never give up hope but i think taking a break from temping charting etc every few months is important for ur sanity lol and also when ur most relaxed is when it may happen like in my case and others x

I cant wait til everyone in here gets there positive! Xx


----------



## DG1984

Ugh...not having a good day :( I'm so sore, tired, crampy, etc. 

I can't wait until next week is over and I can be on maternity leave. I feel like such a complainer, but I hate getting up so early to come to work then when I come home I'm absolutely exhausted. It's getting so hard to work full time. I'm anxious for time at home to relax and finish getting prepared for Noah's arrival. I hope he waits until January to make his appearance :)


----------



## thankful

Don't be sorry carrying a baby is work then on top of that you have a full time job. I would feel the same . As for me af is due tomorrow and I feel like. I'm out once again. I had sharp pain since 11 dpo but now nothing. Just af feeling ugh this is so hard


----------



## thankful

Youngwife how are you today. I'm little down and I'm hoping you are. right about bfp coming soon. It would suck if she came on Thanksgiving. But I'm not giving up if she comes.


----------



## kim_09

Welcome to all the newbies!! Hope you all get that bfp real soon! :)

So i am booked into see a gynecologist next week regarding my weird situation.. two uteruses. Ahh.. i just hope everything is good! Ultrasound proved that baby is healthy etc so i just have to remain positive until appointment. I have been told the baby MAY come early so i've been praying he stays strong in there for the next few months. 

DG- the countdown is on!! SO excited for you and can't wait to see some photos of your gorgeous bubs when the time comes!


----------



## DG1984

kim_09 said:


> Welcome to all the newbies!! Hope you all get that bfp real soon! :)
> 
> So i am booked into see a gynecologist next week regarding my weird situation.. two uteruses. Ahh.. i just hope everything is good! Ultrasound proved that baby is healthy etc so i just have to remain positive until appointment. I have been told the baby MAY come early so i've been praying he stays strong in there for the next few months.
> 
> DG- the countdown is on!! SO excited for you and can't wait to see some photos of your gorgeous bubs when the time comes!

Thanks Kim!! We are getting really excited...only 5 weeks to go now!

Glad to hear your baby is healthy! Let us know how things work out at your appointment next week.


----------



## thankful

Af was a know show today. fx hope she stays away so I can test in a few days.


----------



## DG1984

thankful said:


> Af was a know show today. fx hope she stays away so I can test in a few days.

Good luck!!!


----------



## brookettc3

thankful said:


> Af was a know show today. fx hope she stays away so I can test in a few days.

AH good luck hope you get that :bfp:


----------



## thankful

Thanks for the good luck ladies but af showed up yesterday. now I'm out buying opk and I'm going to start temping this cycle. I'm going to war and the enemy is af.


----------



## brookettc3

Aw sorry girly :( I hope you get your :bfp: soon! I know you will! I LOVED temping I feel like you know your body so much better!!!!


----------



## youngwife20

Thankful- hey im doing great 28weeks today im so sorry af showed up! I have never tempted as im not good at keeping track of anything lol maybe try preseed i think that helped for us! Im praying u all get ur bfp it will happen hun xx


----------



## youngwife20

Kim - goodluck at ur apointment this could be way of but i heard u can still get pregnant again while ur pregnant in ur second uterus is that true? And i hope ur baby stays in as long as possible! Get plenty of rest!! Xx


----------



## youngwife20

Dg! Ur doing really well im starting mat leave dec 6th!! So ur really working hard! Im exausted lol x


----------



## youngwife20

Im so tired- how r u doing


----------



## DG1984

I'm exhausted!! Baby kept me up all night moving, kicking, poking, etc. lol


----------



## DG1984

thankful said:


> Thanks for the good luck ladies but af showed up yesterday. now I'm out buying opk and I'm going to start temping this cycle. I'm going to war and the enemy is af.

We tried OPK's the cycle we got pregnant. I think the other thing that really worked for us is we stopped trying...then it just happened! :)

Sending lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## youngwife20

your babys just so excited that he will be out in a few weeks!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## thankful

Hi everyone hope you ladies are doing great. Well tomorrow is the last day of af and I'm ready to start over again. I was down and told myself that I'm done. But then I remember how determined I was to get pregnant with my little girl. and I realize I can try again.


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies :) Today was pretty rough for me I have fibromyalgia and the lack of sleep I have been getting is starting to get to me.. :/ I know its all worth it though and I am so thankful and happy to be preggers <3 

Thankful- The month I got pregnant we were "trying" either lol actually on BD'd 1 time in my fertile time I believe... Sounds like that's what did it for all of us...


----------



## youngwife20

Thankful - dont give up!!!! Take a break for a month to get ur mind rellaxed still bd as normal and then see if it just happens like brooke said for me brooke and dg not sure about kim but for us it happened as a suprise when we took a break

And brooke- what firbrogia? And i hope ur able to get some more sleeps try some afternoon naps if u can? X


----------



## DG1984

Due exactly one month from today!!! Where has the time gone. Mat leave starts monday, I can't wait!!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kimbre

im so sorry brooke. you are gorgeous pregnant though! I really hope that you start to feel better hun. how is that photoshop working out??

thankful- i cant count how many times ive said thats it!!! im done trying because it will never happen!! when AF comes.. and then when shes gone i think of new ways that I can help us conceive lol


----------



## thankful

Thanks for the advice ladies.


----------



## kim_09

Yeah well with me and dh, the bfp came the month i was sooo convinced it wouldn't happen. We had dh's family coming to stay at ours for 2 weeks so it was the month where we weren't trying to do all the right things in order to get the bfp because we didn't care either way! So if the others aren't proof enough, i would say just relax and not think about it so much.. take a break. I know, sometimes easier said than done. Good luck hun! Your time will be here before you know it!


----------



## kim_09

So just an update on my 2 appointments yesterday. Gyno confirms that there is a slightly higher chance of preterm with me due to the fact of baby having less room to grow in. I'm also at an increase risk of Cesarean because of baby being in breech position. But on a good note, baby has plenty of room atm and is happy and healthy. Just have to focus on the positives and not let myself dwell on the what ifs.. need to be stress free :)

Also, had an appointment with the gp obstetrician and i asked him about my risk of cesarean etc. He told me that on average, a woman is in labour for 12 hours (natural) and 1 hour for cesarean then went on to imply that he would rather do a cesarean because it was quicker and more convenient!! He actually asked me.. would i prefer to see my baby after one hour or after 12hours?! I was so shocked. I never thought doctors would jump into giving a woman a cesar because it was quicker and more convenient for them! He also said that after 12hours the midwives/doctors are all tired and therefore easier on them to give the woman a cesar!! I didn't question this at the time, i just shook my head in agreement but i don't think that is fair at all. Cesarean births are a major operation and should be last resort. Well that's my thoughts anyway.

Youngwife- the gyno mentioned women being pregnant with twins in one uterus and another baby in the other uterus at the same time. He said that they can grow at different rates and be born at different times. He didn't say whether or not they were conceived at different times though.. Hmm that would be weird.
 
Brooke- So sorry. I hope your dh is being supportive and helpful around the house so you can get as much rest as possible. Just try and take it easy and get him to help you out. Hope you start feeling better :hugs:

BTW, thanks everyone for the support. I haven't told too many people of my situation because i've been a little embarrassed. So it's nice to be able to come on here and talk to such amazing and caring ladies who listen and understand. Thanks :)


----------



## DG1984

kim_09 said:


> So just an update on my 2 appointments yesterday. Gyno confirms that there is a slightly higher chance of preterm with me due to the fact of baby having less room to grow in. I'm also at an increase risk of Cesarean because of baby being in breech position. But on a good note, baby has plenty of room atm and is happy and healthy. Just have to focus on the positives and not let myself dwell on the what ifs.. need to be stress free :)
> 
> Also, had an appointment with the gp obstetrician and i asked him about my risk of cesarean etc. He told me that on average, a woman is in labour for 12 hours (natural) and 1 hour for cesarean then went on to imply that he would rather do a cesarean because it was quicker and more convenient!! He actually asked me.. would i prefer to see my baby after one hour or after 12hours?! I was so shocked. I never thought doctors would jump into giving a woman a cesar because it was quicker and more convenient for them! He also said that after 12hours the midwives/doctors are all tired and therefore easier on them to give the woman a cesar!! I didn't question this at the time, i just shook my head in agreement but i don't think that is fair at all. Cesarean births are a major operation and should be last resort. Well that's my thoughts anyway.
> 
> Youngwife- the gyno mentioned women being pregnant with twins in one uterus and another baby in the other uterus at the same time. He said that they can grow at different rates and be born at different times. He didn't say whether or not they were conceived at different times though.. Hmm that would be weird.
> 
> Brooke- So sorry. I hope your dh is being supportive and helpful around the house so you can get as much rest as possible. Just try and take it easy and get him to help you out. Hope you start feeling better :hugs:
> 
> BTW, thanks everyone for the support. I haven't told too many people of my situation because i've been a little embarrassed. So it's nice to be able to come on here and talk to such amazing and caring ladies who listen and understand. Thanks :)

:hug:


----------



## brookettc3

Fibromyalgia is a condition that affects my joints and basically just makes life very painful. I also have platella sublaxation and will need surgery in the next few years and that is where the grooves your knee caps go into isnt large enough so my knee caps just pop around and cause me horrendous pain. AH gotta love being me.. :) I have gotten used to pain though so it's okay. 
Thank you so much Kimbre <3 I feel like a fat girl haha 
Ah I am going crazy planning my baby shower at the moment I cant believe it is next month!!!! I just mailed my save the dates today now I just have to confirm the location and get the invites printed.


----------



## Kimbre

ladies!!!!! i think we finally got our BFP!!!! im freakin shaking right now.
 



Attached Files:







TEST!.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kimbre

you can see it perfect in person!!!


----------



## brookettc3

That def looks like a BFP to me!!!


----------



## DG1984

Oh Kimbre!!!!!! That's so awesome!


----------



## thankful

Congratulations!!! Kimbre how exciting yay


----------



## Kimbre

thanks!!! im still trying to believe it. i think when AF doesnt come ill feel better.


----------



## youngwife20

kim- aww im gladd we can all be here for you and its so good your baby is healthy and happy and abuot your baby being breech isnt it abit to early to judge wheather that will effect labour as they turn so much at that stage?

brooke- ouch hope the pains not too bad xx

kimbre-- omg you did it!!!! weldone im so happy for youuu how r u feeling xx


----------



## youngwife20

kimbre - when is af officaly due xx


----------



## DG1984

WOOOOHOOOOO.....Officially on mat leave!!!! :dance:


----------



## kim_09

Congrats Kimbre!! So happy for you!!

Youngwife- Yeah it is too early for breech but because of the 2 uteruses, it's apparently common for the baby to be in that position during the later stages due to not having enough room to turn. But who knows, just have to wait it out and see. :)


----------



## Kimbre

i dunno my AF was due yesterday but she didnt show i took a test with SMU yesterday an its negative....I dunno whats going on... maybe a chemical. im upset.


----------



## thankful

When i was pregnant with my oldest son. the test was positive one day then negative the next. My Dr told me and early pregnancy it's best to test with fmu. Maybe your hormone level wasn't high enough at that time. I Wish you good luck


----------



## Kimbre

thanks=) im hoping AF stays away but im scared she wont and ill be right back where I started=( ive heard it varies woman to woman when you get BFPs and stuff. im officially late now though. i took another IC today and it looks like the other one. its really confusing!


----------



## kim_09

I agree with thankful, it might be just your hormone level at the time of testing. The pic you showed us earlier looks VERY promising! Try and stay positive :hugs:


----------



## Kimbre

im trying to stay positive. still no AF and its nearly midnight! tested again with same type of test and it looks the same as the pic i posted. the negative i got was on the digi though. i dunno whats up....i never have an LP longer than 13 days.


----------



## Kimbre

im trying to stay positive. still no AF and its nearly midnight! tested again with same type of test and it looks the same as the pic i posted. the negative i got was on the digi though. i dunno whats up....i never have an LP longer than 13 days.


----------



## DG1984

We are all praying for you Kimbre!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kimbre

thanks girls, but all night last night i couldnt sleep i was having such bad cramps. I woke up to BAD AF. and Im pretty much out of tampons.
pretty sure Im having a chemical. of course. why would I get a sticky BFP.


----------



## brookettc3

I am so sorry for your loss :( I bet you will get pregnant with a sticky one very soon. Just as I did <3


----------



## Kimbre

I sure hope so!


----------



## thankful

Sorry Kimber I also hope you get bfp very soon.


----------



## thankful

Yesterday my temp was 97.82 today was 98.00 not a big change. I'm just wondering do i keep bd or wait for my temps to get higher?


----------



## DG1984

I'm so sorry Kimbre :hugs: you will get your BFP soon!


----------



## jessica2032

Hi im kinda in the same boat except im 23 and have three babys already we are trying for number 4 i could realy use someone to talk to other then my husband and bff ....


----------



## brookettc3

Jessica- Wow you are brave :) However I am already planning number four and I am 20 I say in three years... How old are your little ones?


----------



## thankful

Opk pos today. I should be excited but I'm just not. Hope everyone having a good day.


----------



## kim_09

I'm so sorry kimbre. Sounds like it was a chemical.. hang in there, not long and you will get your bfp!! Hope you're feeling much better today


----------



## MommaAlexis

I'm with you on the young momma boat. My DSD is turning two next month, and we're trying for our own number 1! Ov in two days. I'm 19 and fiancee and I have been together for 2-3 years.


----------



## youngwife20

Im so sorry for ur loss kimbre xx

Welcome jessica r they triplets??? Or u had them super close together


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies im not doing to good babys fine.. just emotionaly.. i think im depressed im so stressed and i cnt believve id be sad at a time like this argh!! Can u all read the thread i made in third tri " do i tell my dad im pregnant even tho im in third tri"? And tell me what u think i shud do? U can reply here or there i dont mind i had the worst dream ever and i have a hard descion to make i cnt stop crying


----------



## youngwife20

Mama alexis- welcome!!! And congrats on being engaged x


----------



## DG1984

Well, tomorrow we are officially full term!! :dance:

Had our 36 week appointment yesterday and most of it went well. Noah is measuring right on schedule and his heart beat is still going strong! And he's still head down, so that's good! The only part that was dreadful was when they had to do a vaginal swab to test for group b strep. I've always been sensitive "down there" and it actually hurt when when they did the swab, and I feel like such a failure because it did, and I'm scared that when I go into labor I'm going to be in a lot of pain because that area is so sensitive. Any of you lovely ladies know any ways that we can make that area less sensitive?? I'm willing to try anything to lessen the pain when labor comes.


----------



## thankful

Congrats!! DG1984. How exciting to be meeting your lo soon.


----------



## DG1984

How's everyone doing?

Tomorrow we're 38 weeks...went to the doctor yesterday and everything is still looking great. Results from the Group B Strep confirmed negative :)

It's just a waiting game now! Getting nervous & excited to meet our little man :happydance:


----------



## brookettc3

Yay 38 weeks!!! My daughter was born at 38 weeks 5 days and my son was born at 38 weeks exactly so it could be anytime! Cant wait to see the pictures!! 
I had a doctors appt today and they changed my date from the 12th to the 6th of April... I cant believe how fast this is all happening... My baby shower is January 22nd I will be 29 weeks then my kids bday party is the 18th of February where I will 33 weeks then its relax time until my little guy enters this world. :) cant wait! We are going to get started on the nursery in January sometime I will post pictures as it comes along!


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Yay 38 weeks!!! My daughter was born at 38 weeks 5 days and my son was born at 38 weeks exactly so it could be anytime! Cant wait to see the pictures!!
> I had a doctors appt today and they changed my date from the 12th to the 6th of April... I cant believe how fast this is all happening... My baby shower is January 22nd I will be 29 weeks then my kids bday party is the 18th of February where I will 33 weeks then its relax time until my little guy enters this world. :) cant wait! We are going to get started on the nursery in January sometime I will post pictures as it comes along!

Time sure flies! I feel like there is still so much to do! Am enjoying my time at home though, but some days I have no energy to do anything. 

I go to the hospital this morning to meet the anesthesiologist, which should be fun lol.

Glad things are going well for you, Brooke! How have you been feeling?


----------



## jgirl7

Hi, I am also on 3rd month of TTC #1. I am also a young wife. I am 23 and my husband is 27. Had a chemical pregnancy last month which was hard, but excited to see what will happen this month! I'm only 2 DPO. The wait is killing me!!!


----------



## DG1984

jgirl7 said:


> Hi, I am also on 3rd month of TTC #1. I am also a young wife. I am 23 and my husband is 27. Had a chemical pregnancy last month which was hard, but excited to see what will happen this month! I'm only 2 DPO. The wait is killing me!!!

Welcome!

Sending lots of baby dust your way :hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

jgirl7 said:


> Hi, I am also on 3rd month of TTC #1. I am also a young wife. I am 23 and my husband is 27. Had a chemical pregnancy last month which was hard, but excited to see what will happen this month! I'm only 2 DPO. The wait is killing me!!!

Welcome! lots of baby dust to you hope this is ur month sorry about your chemical xx


----------



## DG1984

Did the second part of my maternity shoot yesterday, here's a picture that was one of our favorites. Won't see the rest of the final product until after Christmas, but I know they are going to all turn out lovely!
 



Attached Files:







Mommy.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## thankful

So beautiful so excited for you.


----------



## kim_09

Gorgeous photo DG! Not long now until you meet your little one!! :happydance:

Youngwife, i read your post about your Dad.. Have you decided what you are going to do? Are you feeling better about things? :hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

kim_09 said:


> Gorgeous photo DG! Not long now until you meet your little one!! :happydance:
> 
> Youngwife, i read your post about your Dad.. Have you decided what you are going to do? Are you feeling better about things? :hugs:

Thanks for asking :) - i did ring him in the end. but i was so emotional and stressed after. so i decided to leave him were he is. and get on with life and im alot happier now!! - hope ur doing well!


----------



## Ella_Hopeful

Hi, another young wife here! I'm 19, my husband is in his early 20s. In our 3rd Month of TTC, AF due around now, slight cramping... anyway, each month is a new adventure I guess...

xxx


----------



## thankful

Got a faint pos today. Not getting my hopes up yet af is due in 4 days


----------



## DG1984

thankful said:


> Got a faint pos today. Not getting my hopes up yet af is due in 4 days

Wishing you lots of luck!!!


----------



## DG1984

I never thought I'd be one of those women who complained in the last few weeks of pregnancy (but then again I've never been pregnant before, and really had no idea how tough it is!), but I am seriously ready to just go into labor. I am so sore and uncomfortable, labor is welcome anytime!!! lol


----------



## youngwife20

thankful - goodluck and im hoping this is it for you!

dg- have you had a curry , pinnaple, bouncing on a ball etc to get things goin x


----------



## DG1984

We go to the doctor this afternoon, they will probably do an internal to see if there's any progress. Here's hoping!


----------



## thankful

Thanks ladies af is due in two days hope my lines are darker by then.


----------



## brookettc3

Thankful-do they seem to be getting darker?


----------



## brookettc3

DG1984 said:


> We go to the doctor this afternoon, they will probably do an internal to see if there's any progress. Here's hoping!

Omg! I hope you heard some good news or better yet your little guy is here!


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> DG1984 said:
> 
> 
> We go to the doctor this afternoon, they will probably do an internal to see if there's any progress. Here's hoping!
> 
> Omg! I hope you heard some good news or better yet your little guy is here!Click to expand...

Lol, he's not here yet. Doctor didn't do an internal, but she did say baby has descended and is about halfway into the pelvis. Not really sure what that means, but sounds good to me lol!


----------



## kim_09

Oh i hate internal ultrasounds.. i have one in a few weeks and not looking forward to it! 

Youngwife- So glad to hear you're feeling better. :)


----------



## kim_09

Good luck thankful. Keep us updated on how things go. Hopefully this is your month!


----------



## Smile181c

Hey, is it too late for me to join?

I'm Chloe, 20 and TTC baby #1 with my DF who's 21 :thumbup:


----------



## thankful

Yay!!! Bfp af was due today and she was a no show. I got up poas then two perfect lines showed up. I'm so happy and excited. Thank you ladies for your advice and being there.


----------



## Smile181c

Congratulations :D xx


----------



## thankful

Thank you


----------



## DG1984

thankful said:


> Yay!!! Bfp af was due today and she was a no show. I got up poas then two perfect lines showed up. I'm so happy and excited. Thank you ladies for your advice and being there.

Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## charlie_lael

Hi ladies! I'm 20 and hubby is 22. Can I join?

Congrats thankful!


----------



## DG1984

charlie_lael said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 20 and hubby is 22. Can I join?
> 
> Congrats thankful!

Welcome :)


----------



## youngwife20

Smile- welcome! Never to late to join hun! How llong have u beein trying x
Charlie- welcome! How long have u been trying and have u been doing anything to help with trying like presseed etc 
I got pregnant after 6 cycles of trying 

Thankful- woohoo what a great christmas gift!! So happy for u! Make sure u take it easy and get plenty of rest xx


----------



## Smile181c

This is our first proper cycle, hoping for a new year BFP! 

Congrats on your pregnancy :) (a bit belated but never mind!) Xx


----------



## youngwife20

Smile- its never to late for a congrats lol it feels so amazing and exciting everyday i cant believe it! And wouldnt that be exciting a newyear gift! Are u drinking over the xmas new year time?


----------



## DG1984

Oh oh, was told today it looks like I'm in the nesting stage lol. Been having some twinges and pains the last hour. Maybe it will turn into something!


----------



## charlie_lael

youngwife20 said:


> Smile- welcome! Never to late to join hun! How llong have u beein trying x
> Charlie- welcome! How long have u been trying and have u been doing anything to help with trying like presseed etc
> I got pregnant after 6 cycles of trying
> 
> Thankful- woohoo what a great christmas gift!! So happy for u! Make sure u take it easy and get plenty of rest xx

We're just doing OPKs. :thumbup: We've been NTNP until now. :)


----------



## MommaAlexis

Just got my bfp omg


----------



## Smile181c

youngwife20 said:


> Smile- its never to late for a congrats lol it feels so amazing and exciting everyday i cant believe it! And wouldnt that be exciting a newyear gift! Are u drinking over the xmas new year time?

It so would. I have everything crossed that we catch the egg first time!

I'm planning on having a couple of glasses of wine or something just so I don't raise suspicion (no one knows we're TTC) but I don't want to get drunk. If there is anything in there by new years I don't wanna jeopardize that for the sake of a few drinks! Xx


----------



## charlie_lael

Congrats momma!!


----------



## kim_09

Congrats thankful! The perfect Christmas present :)

Congrats MommaAlexis!

DG, i can't believe it's all going to happen very soon! I'm so excited and can't wait to see photos!! 

Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas!!!


----------



## DG1984

Nothing has happened yet, and I am really hoping he holds out at least another 3 days.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## DG1984

MommaAlexis said:


> Just got my bfp omg

Congrats! :dance:


----------



## youngwife20

Congrats mam!


----------



## youngwife20

smile- smart thinking! :) and we didnt tell anyone we were trying to concieve either! less preasure that way as everyone would be like " r u pregnant yet" everytime we see them lol


----------



## youngwife20

my bump pics!
 



Attached Files:







babyandbump1.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 2









babybump.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2









babybump3.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3









bump1.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2









bump2.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DG1984

Here is my 39 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







39weeks.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 6









39weeks2.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kim_09

Beautiful bumps ladies!!

This WAS my bump at 23 weeks.. it has grown a fair bit in the last few weeks though but still feel small..:shrug: I'll have to send a more recent photo when i get the chance.
 



Attached Files:







PIC_3557.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 7


----------



## youngwife20

Very nice ladies! Dg ur due in a few days! Hows things going stil twinging - and omg i look as big as u r now! I wont be able to walk soon i feel huge llol


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Very nice ladies! Dg ur due in a few days! Hows things going stil twinging - and omg i look as big as u r now! I wont be able to walk soon i feel huge llol

Ugh, I feel like absolute crap today! No energy, feeling nauseous, and feeling lots of pressure. 

We spent the morning at my sister's (she has 5 kids---part of the reason I'm exhausted, I'm sure!). Going to have a little nap, then in a few hours we go back to their place for dinner. We couldn't afford Christmas gifts this year due to me being on maternity leave, and told everyone not to buy us gifts, but do you think they listened? lol. We got spoiled as usual! So blessed to have such an amazing family!

Hope everyone is having a great Christmas!

I am really, really hoping Noah waits until January to arrive. I don't feel ready yet!


----------



## youngwife20

aww soo good you have great family my mum and huby spoilt me so much too! AND howcome you dont feel ready, is there still things to do?


----------



## DG1984

Part of me is just really terrified of labor lol...but the other part of me is tired of being pregnant lol. He will come when he's ready, we don't plan on doing anything to help move things along. Picked up the last few things we needed to pack our hospital bag, so at least we'll be prepared when the time comes.


----------



## youngwife20

i think ul be 2 days overdue , i will be having a sweep if i go 1 day overdue lol im already uncomfertable. and im not scared of labour. im just scared of the after part. things goinng wrong. shes all protected in my stomach.. soon shel be out in the world. its scary


----------



## DG1984

Wait until you get to the last few weeks, you'll really be uncomfortable lol. Everything is sore, and if your baby is anything like mine she will move and wiggle all the time trying to find the way out lol. I am just so excited to see what he looks like. I'm sure I will cry and say "so you're the one that's been kicking me all this time". It's going to be an amazing moment for my husband and me, we can't wait!


----------



## Smile181c

Aw lovely bumps!


----------



## DG1984

Well...only a day away from our due date! No signs yet, other than increased cramping and pressure. Hopefully we won't go too far off our due date.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## brookettc3

DG- I had absolutely no feeling I was about to go in labor when my water broke at home with my first.. I was just tired so I went to bed woke up to pee got half way there and thought i might have peed myself.. LOL I hope your little guy decides to enter this world soon I bet he is quite comfy though!


----------



## DG1984

Our due date has arrived :) 

Still no signs, but experiencing lots of cramping and pressure still. Not worried about when it will happen, he will come when he's ready :)


----------



## youngwife20

dg- aww im so excited for you!! its seems like its come so quick!!


----------



## youngwife20

congrats on ur due date!


----------



## DG1984

Cramping and pressure is not going away....getting intense. Thinking it doesn't mean anything though lol. How are you feeling?


----------



## youngwife20

im doing great! i am in my nesting phase i think i cant stop thinking about washing my baby cloths lol so will start in january i cnt wait and packin my hosp back when my new bag arives!! :)


----------



## DG1984

Something may be happening, I'm not sure. Cramps are getting more and more intense. Going to wait it out to see if they get worse.


----------



## brookettc3

Omg DG fingers crossed! It's rare to have a child on their due date :) if we don't hear back from you and you go in good luck praying for a quick and easy delivery!


----------



## DG1984

Cramps have stopped...so doesn't look like anything will happen today. Maybe in a few days :)


----------



## brookettc3

Aw sorry to hear that :/ he will come when he is ready though. I am so glad to hear you aren't super crazy about having him when "you" want him and getting induced super early. I really hope you don't have to be. 

AFM- the hubby and I have FINALLY decided on a name.... Dylan James "DJ" for short but have both decided to not tell any family or friends so they don't push their opinions on us. So until the day he enters this world he will just be our baby boy :) of course I will talk to him and tell him his name.. <3


----------



## DG1984

Started having some contractions last night. Not frequent, but noticeable enough I knew what they were. We have our maternity appointment this afternoon, will wait and see if they keep consistent and see what the doctor says.


----------



## brookettc3

Please keep us posted :) hope today is your big day! My good friend is in labor right now also it is my sister in laws wedding day! Such a busy day!


----------



## DG1984

They've stopped. Managed to go back to sleep, now hoping they start up again lol


----------



## MamaDee

Hi Ladies!! I'm back after a long break from ttc, glad to see a few of you are still in this thread and got your BFP's, congrats Brooke. DG WOW that seemed to go by so quickly, Im sure not for you though, can't believe its down to those last few days and moments until you finally meet your little bundle!!


----------



## DG1984

Pretty sure Noah is going to be a 2012 baby. Haven't had any cramping today, just lots of pressure down low and baby is very active. Ugh, I just want this over lol

Happy New Years everyone!!


----------



## kim_09

Welcome back MamaOfone!! :)

DG- I hope everything goes smoothly for you and bubs when the time comes.. which will be any day now!! :happydance: So excited for you!!

Happy new years!!


----------



## youngwife20

what does FM MEAN - BRooke_ aww thats a cute name! and thats what weve done ive only told my mum and friend her name and its a secret till her birth day lol :) 

dg- did they see how many cm dilated you were?

mamaofone- welcome back! and i completly understand why you needed a break! hope this is your month!! :)
and hope you have a great newyear!!


----------



## Smile181c

I think I got my bfp this morning...


----------



## youngwife20

SMILE- woohooo weldone hun congrats! i bet your feeling like its an unreal momment!! thats great news how r u feeling


----------



## DG1984

Smile181c said:


> I think I got my bfp this morning...

Yay!!! :dance: hope everything is well!


----------



## DG1984

I'm still here and still no baby :( This is getting really frustrating. We really thought he would be here by now. They've booked me for an ultrasound on Friday, then next Monday I go for a non-stress test, then they will induce me. They induce after you're 41+3, which I will be next Monday. Please say a couple of prayers for us that contractions start soon!!


----------



## DG1984

Well, ladies....MY WATER BROKE THIS MORNING!!! :dance:

We drove to the hospital, and they did a swab which came back positive that my membranes had ruptured. Having some contractions, but nothing consistent as of yet, but have a feeling things will be picking up shortly!


----------



## brookettc3

Woo hoo!!! I am so excited for you!!! Praying for a quick and painless delivery!!!! Cant wait for all the photos!


----------



## amylp1989

Hey Girls, Best thing ever to do is relax let it go to the back of your mind thats what happened to me. Like u i was hoping ever month then eventually i got so annoyed i gave up i was still carefull as in drinking etc but now im 11 weeks...  u will get there just relax :D x


----------



## kim_09

Great news!!! Praying that everything goes smoothly.. not long and you will have your gorgeous boy in your arms!! So excited for you :happydance:


----------



## Smile181c

Good luck DG!


----------



## DG1984

Noah arrived last night at 9:41 pm, weighing 8 pounds and 8 ounces! :happydance:

He was delivered by a C Section as when I was 4 cm dilated his heart rate dropped. It was quick and painless after being in absolute agony with my contractions before getting an epidural.

We should be home tomorrow, I will post some photos then :) he is absolutely adorable and we are so in love!!


----------



## brookettc3

Aw yay congrats DG I am so happy he is here!!! Cant wait for the pictures! Glad you are feeling good!


----------



## youngwife20

Amy- thank you for that advice your so right! worked for me too xs

DG- WELDONE HUN you did it!!! i am so happy for you can you believe it!! we were all trying to concieve not long ago!! and you did it dg hes here!!! weldone 

I PASSED MY DRIVING TEST FINALY!!! SO HAPPY


----------



## DG1984

Noah and I came home from the hospital today :) Here are some pictures of our little man!
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5









2.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 5









3.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 5









4.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 6









5.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brookettc3

Aw DG he is precious!!!! Loving all the hair! My kids were born bald! What color eyes does he have so far? My kids were both born with grey eyes that turned brown (I have brown hubby has mint green) How is it being home so far?


----------



## kim_09

He is so adorable! Congratulations, you did it!!!!


----------



## Smile181c

He is so lovely! Congratulations!! Xx


----------



## youngwife20

Dg! Awww weldone! He is so cute!! How r u feeling?? I hope u write a birth story xx


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Aw DG he is precious!!!! Loving all the hair! My kids were born bald! What color eyes does he have so far? My kids were both born with grey eyes that turned brown (I have brown hubby has mint green) How is it being home so far?

His eyes are brown so far. Being home has been an adjustment, but we are both doing really well! The public health nurse was here today, she checked both of us over and she said he's doing fantastic, and the breast feeding is going fantastic! I wasn't sure how that would turn out as I had heard how complicated it can be, but we both took to it like pros!


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Dg! Awww weldone! He is so cute!! How r u feeling?? I hope u write a birth story xx

He is so adorable, we love him to bits!

I will be writing up a birth story. Due to all of the interesting parts to it, it may take a day or two for me to write it all out lol. Also it's hard for me to remember everything and there are parts of the delivery day that are blurry to me due to some of the drugs. 

I will send you guys the link to the birth story once I have it up :)


----------



## DG1984

Here's a few more cute pictures I just had to share :)
 



Attached Files:







noah7.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4









noah3.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









mommydaddynoah1.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brookettc3

He is seriously so adorable DG!!!!! 

Here are some pix from my ultrasound today. The woman kept saying I must be further along because of how developed his face was so she measured and they gave me an EDD of 3/29/12 but there is no way
 



Attached Files:







BABY_1.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 2









BABY_31.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3









BABY_39.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2


----------



## youngwife20

Smile!- 4 weeks pregnant! Cant remember if i said congrats! Congrats and hope ur doing well!

Dg- cute pics! And so glad ur doing great with bf u can give me tips when i have my lo next month!

Brooke- wow! How much further along is that in weeks than u originaly thought? And he looks super cute too


----------



## BrunetteBarbi

Hey, I am also looking for a TTC buddy, I'm 21 and my partner is leaving for afghan on Saturday :( we have been TTC since dec 16th, I'm now 17dpo, im due on 12/1 so hoping this one passes as it would be so nice to start out own family when he is back in May...sending lotsa BabyDust your way xxx


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> He is seriously so adorable DG!!!!!
> 
> Here are some pix from my ultrasound today. The woman kept saying I must be further along because of how developed his face was so she measured and they gave me an EDD of 3/29/12 but there is no way

Awww cute pics! How are you feeling?


----------



## DG1984

Here's the link to my birth story :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/845945-noah-arrived-5-days-overdue.html


----------



## thankful

Congratulations DG1984 Hope everyone doing great. it's Been a while I just hit the m/s stage and it's gotten bad. I had my first appt on 12/29 and seen the sac was way to early to see anything else. I go back 1/26 for another u/s can't wait.


----------



## brookettc3

DG1984 said:


> brookettc3 said:
> 
> 
> He is seriously so adorable DG!!!!!
> 
> Here are some pix from my ultrasound today. The woman kept saying I must be further along because of how developed his face was so she measured and they gave me an EDD of 3/29/12 but there is no way
> 
> Awww cute pics! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Thank you :) I am feeling very... impatient... I love being pregnant but a few of my friends just had their babies and its making me baby crazy! I kind of feel like I have been pregnant for a long time just because of the miscarriage I had a couple months before this pregnancy... :(


----------



## brookettc3

Well ladies spoke to my doctor today.... He said that due to my grade of hydronephrosis I have to see him a lot more often and take percosets and kidney infection meds. Then at 36 1/2 weeks I will get an amniocentesis to check lung maturity and induce me based on the results. I didn't even have to ask him about it he just said it.*


----------



## youngwife20

brooke im not sure what any of those things are :) but goodluck atleast youl get to see your baby very soon! 

and dg how adorable is your avator pic im so happy for you he loooks perfect!! 

brunnet barrbie - welcome! and i hope things go the way you plan hun!! 

thankful - hope the sickness passes!! and 9 weeks already time does fly but i bet you feel its going slowly i did at 9 weeks i hope it goes wel xx


----------



## brookettc3

Youngwife- You are getting soooooo close!!! 22 days to go!!!


----------



## youngwife20

I cant believe it is happening so fast im so excited wow 22 days is hardly anything! nervous now!! .I did a belly cast today because i thought i couldnt wait any longer to get it done who knows when shel arive!!


----------



## DG1984

How's everyone doing? Sorry I haven't been around much lately, motherhood has been taking up every minute of my day! :)

Wow, Youngwife, not long to go for you now, you must be getting so excited!


----------



## youngwife20

hey dg! aww im glad motherhood has been keeping u busy! im doing great just ready for her now hope i dont go over due!!! how is your lo doing. how old is he now x


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> hey dg! aww im glad motherhood has been keeping u busy! im doing great just ready for her now hope i dont go over due!!! how is your lo doing. how old is he now x

He was 1 month old on the 4th :)

He's doing great...my picture is one of the photos from his newborn photograph shoot. We have a friend that's a professional photographer who did them for us. 

We go to the doctor on the 15th for our 6 week check-up, then I have to take him for his 2 month vaccinations in March. He keeps me pretty busy, but it's heaven :)


----------



## charlie_lael

Sorry I haven't updated at all ladies. I got swept up in everything. :haha: I'm 20 and just got my :bfp:


----------



## DG1984

charlie_lael said:


> Sorry I haven't updated at all ladies. I got swept up in everything. :haha: I'm 20 and just got my :bfp:

Big congrats!!!


----------



## kim_09

Noah is gorgeous DG! I can't wait until i meet my little one :)

Not long now for you youngwife!! The countdown is on!! :happydance:

Just an updated photo of me from yesterday.. i promised to post one awhile back but never got around to doing it :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kim_09

charlie_lael said:


> Sorry I haven't updated at all ladies. I got swept up in everything. :haha: I'm 20 and just got my :bfp:

Congratulations, great news! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9months!


----------



## youngwife20

Dg he looks so cute! How is reecovery going do u feel back to ur old self? (Personall question warning lol) how long did u get pp bleeding? Hate the idea of bleedin for weeks! 

Charllie- congrats get plenty of rest! Hope u dnt get too much sickness x

Kim- wow ur 32 weeks already! Time has flown very nice bump! How have u been feeling? And i am symptom spotting like crazy lol i cant wait to meet my baby!!x


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Dg he looks so cute! How is reecovery going do u feel back to ur old self? (Personall question warning lol) how long did u get pp bleeding? Hate the idea of bleedin for weeks!
> 
> Charllie- congrats get plenty of rest! Hope u dnt get too much sickness x
> 
> Kim- wow ur 32 weeks already! Time has flown very nice bump! How have u been feeling? And i am symptom spotting like crazy lol i cant wait to meet my baby!!x

Recovery is going well. In a little pain now and then, but for the most part it's not too bad. I still have a bit of bleeding, but it comes and goes and is very light. It was only heavy the first week.


----------



## youngwife20

Aww hw long are u having of work x


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Aww hw long are u having of work x

I don't go back to work until June sometime.


----------



## brookettc3

DG- Noah is so Adorable! Are you getting any sleep? How is Bf going? 
Young wife- omg! You are almost there! I can't believe how fast time has flown by!


----------



## DG1984

How's everyone doing?

Noah and I had our 6 week check-up today. He now weighs 11 lbs. 3 ounces and the doctor says he's very healthy. He does appear to have a hernia on his belly button though, but it doesn't seem to bother him at all. 

Here's some updated pictures of my little man :)

I've also been cleared to start driving and doing other things, so this weekend my diet starts and I'm getting back on the treadmill!
 



Attached Files:







noah12.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4









noah19.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 4









noah13.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6









noah18.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 5









noah14.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DG1984

How's everyone doing?


----------



## kim_09

Hi everyone!

Loving the photos of your little one DG!! 

I wonder how youngwife and Brooke are doing also.. I'm sure young wifes already had her bub by now! Looking forward to seeing some photos! :D 

Everything is going well with me.. have been losing my mucus plug over the last two weeks and baby is 2/5 engaged so it's looking good. The nerves are starting to kick in the closer i get to due date. Docalso wanted to do a sweep of the membranes this week but i've turned that down as it's still way too early i think. I want baby to stay put for a little longer atleast.

xx


----------



## brookettc3

DG- your LO is so beyond adorable! :)
Kim- sounds like things are progressing nice for you! I am jealous your doctor offered a sweep...
I am 2cm dilated 80%effaced baby is low down and cervix is soft and anterior.
I have been in so much pain from my kidney I have had to have my mom
Basically move in with me... She drives my kids to school so I can lay in the passenger seat :( I haven't even been able to take my daughter to her dance class or sit there and watch her in over 2 months... My induction date is 3/21 but I dont think I can make it that long. Z I have a dr appt on Monday and I am
Gonna talk to him about my options then.


----------



## DG1984

kim_09 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Loving the photos of your little one DG!!
> 
> I wonder how youngwife and Brooke are doing also.. I'm sure young wifes already had her bub by now! Looking forward to seeing some photos! :D
> 
> Everything is going well with me.. have been losing my mucus plug over the last two weeks and baby is 2/5 engaged so it's looking good. The nerves are starting to kick in the closer i get to due date. Docalso wanted to do a sweep of the membranes this week but i've turned that down as it's still way too early i think. I want baby to stay put for a little longer atleast.
> 
> xx

Awww your time is coming so fast! Keep us updated. How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> DG- your LO is so beyond adorable! :)
> Kim- sounds like things are progressing nice for you! I am jealous your doctor offered a sweep...
> I am 2cm dilated 80%effaced baby is low down and cervix is soft and anterior.
> I have been in so much pain from my kidney I have had to have my mom
> Basically move in with me... She drives my kids to school so I can lay in the passenger seat :( I haven't even been able to take my daughter to her dance class or sit there and watch her in over 2 months... My induction date is 3/21 but I dont think I can make it that long. Z I have a dr appt on Monday and I am
> Gonna talk to him about my options then.

Aww thank you...we think so too :) He just gets cuter every day!

How are you feeling? Your time is coming up fast! Keep us updated.


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies sorry for the delay in updating!! been a dificult time!!

I had my beautiful baby girl harmonie on the 26th of feb at 1.57 pm after more than 48 hours of labour. i had 4 or more sweeps pesserie and pitocin and then an emergency c section after failing to dialate passed 6 cm after my membranes ruptured along time before. 

my baby cought an infection from waters breakin so early and i also got an infection she was on nicu for 5 days or 4 and was nill by mouth. so that made breastfeeding very diffcicult because i wasnt able to feed her but i didnt give up i pumped and pumped and am now able to bf my beautiful girl!!

all is well now and she is thriving! she was 9.5lb when she was born and even though she was nill by mouth she still gained weight in her first week the few days i was able to feed her! she now weighs 9.10lb and is so alert and smart! 

hope your all well ladies xx
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0073.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7









IMAG0082.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Hi ladies sorry for the delay in updating!! been a dificult time!!
> 
> I had my beautiful baby girl harmonie on the 26th of feb at 1.57 pm after more than 48 hours of labour. i had 4 or more sweeps pesserie and pitocin and then an emergency c section after failing to dialate passed 6 cm after my membranes ruptured along time before.
> 
> my baby cought an infection from waters breakin so early and i also got an infection she was on nicu for 5 days or 4 and was nill by mouth. so that made breastfeeding very diffcicult because i wasnt able to feed her but i didnt give up i pumped and pumped and am now able to bf my beautiful girl!!
> 
> all is well now and she is thriving! she was 9.5lb when she was born and even though she was nill by mouth she still gained weight in her first week the few days i was able to feed her! she now weighs 9.10lb and is so alert and smart!
> 
> hope your all well ladies xx

Awwwww she is just beautiful, congrats hun!!!

How is your recovery going?


----------



## youngwife20

Its goin reli well i feel like my old self alliitlle sore sometimes but so happy im redy for another baby! Becoz i had a section im not sore down bellow and becoz i lost 800mls at the section my lochia is minimal which im happy about that! I was not llookin forward to the blood bath lol so thats good news lol how have u been doing dg xx 

And brooke sorry that ur not doing well! Hope ur able to meet ur lo sooner so u can feel better!

Kim- wow they offer sweeps so early were u r! My midwife wudnt even do a sweep for me at 39+5days! Had to wait till i was over due! Xx hope u meet ur lo soon! Goodluck everyone so glad that we were all on the tcc journy together now 2 of us have our babys and it will be u ladies next to meet urs! Xx


----------



## brookettc3

Just a quick update Dylan was born Friday 3/16/12 at 10:37am all on his own it's a long story as I have been in the hospital since Monday very Ill... I will write while birth story when I get home :)


----------



## DG1984

brookettc3 said:


> Just a quick update Dylan was born Friday 3/16/12 at 10:37am all on his own it's a long story as I have been in the hospital since Monday very Ill... I will write while birth story when I get home :)

Congrats hun! Can't wait to see pictures. Hope you and baby are doing well!


----------



## DG1984

youngwife20 said:


> Its goin reli well i feel like my old self alliitlle sore sometimes but so happy im redy for another baby! Becoz i had a section im not sore down bellow and becoz i lost 800mls at the section my lochia is minimal which im happy about that! I was not llookin forward to the blood bath lol so thats good news lol how have u been doing dg xx
> 
> And brooke sorry that ur not doing well! Hope ur able to meet ur lo sooner so u can feel better!
> 
> Kim- wow they offer sweeps so early were u r! My midwife wudnt even do a sweep for me at 39+5days! Had to wait till i was over due! Xx hope u meet ur lo soon! Goodluck everyone so glad that we were all on the tcc journy together now 2 of us have our babys and it will be u ladies next to meet urs! Xx

I'm doing really well....so is Noah :) Hard to believe he's 2 and a half months old now. He's really starting to smile a lot, which I love! We're so blessed.


----------



## kim_09

Congrats Brooke and youngwife!! Love the hair of your girl young wife, she's gorgeous! Now it's only me left patiently waiting.. Turned down the membrane sweep yesterday and the new doctor I saw seemed to agree to just let nature take it's course. Doctors here in Australia are usually rather hesitant to offer Membrane sweeps before 40 weeks but I'm guessing the gynecologist suggested it because of my two uteruses. I'm so happy I've made it past 38 weeks though!! 

Hope everything is well with you Brooke, can't wait to see photos!! :)


----------



## DG1984

kim_09 said:


> Congrats Brooke and youngwife!! Love the hair of your girl young wife, she's gorgeous! Now it's only me left patiently waiting.. Turned down the membrane sweep yesterday and the new doctor I saw seemed to agree to just let nature take it's course. Doctors here in Australia are usually rather hesitant to offer Membrane sweeps before 40 weeks but I'm guessing the gynecologist suggested it because of my two uteruses. I'm so happy I've made it past 38 weeks though!!
> 
> Hope everything is well with you Brooke, can't wait to see photos!! :)

Won't be long for you now! Fingers crossed praying for a quick and painless delivery!


----------



## DG1984

kim_09 said:


> Congrats Brooke and youngwife!! Love the hair of your girl young wife, she's gorgeous! Now it's only me left patiently waiting.. Turned down the membrane sweep yesterday and the new doctor I saw seemed to agree to just let nature take it's course. Doctors here in Australia are usually rather hesitant to offer Membrane sweeps before 40 weeks but I'm guessing the gynecologist suggested it because of my two uteruses. I'm so happy I've made it past 38 weeks though!!
> 
> Hope everything is well with you Brooke, can't wait to see photos!! :)

Kim, how have you been feeling?

We are both still doing well...I take Noah for his 3 month check-up tomorrow. He is growing so fast!


----------



## kim_09

Hi, well I had a little girl Keira on the 29th at 8.41am. Ended up going through labour with no pain medication, ouch!! But all worth it in the end. I had a few complications, lost 3.5 liters of blood in the hour after delivery and had to have surgery to remove the rest of the placenta and lost another 2litres. Then had a 2 hour air flight to a bigger hospital where I stayed in the intensive care unit for 5 days. My husband had to also drive 11 hours in the middle of the night to get to the hospital. Still weak and exhausted but glad to be home.

Brooke. I would also love to see a photo Of your little boy. :)

I'll post some photos soon.


----------



## brookettc3

Kim congrats!! sounds like you had a pretty rough delivery :/ glad you guys are doing well now 

here are some photos of my little boy
 



Attached Files:







383556_1999292199299_1753372530_977491_1203614713_n.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1









423775_1969297889460_1753372530_965096_1581652536_n.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2









486441_1974180371519_1753372530_967707_890251052_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## youngwife20

Omg wow! Brooke and kim! Weldone ladies! I hope ur both recoverying well sounds like u both had a dificult time u shud both be proud of urselves wow! This is so exciting only one left out of the original girls to get pregnant - has anyone seen her? Also were r the new girls? Hope ur all doing great harmonies gettin so big! Shes probably 12 lb by nw @ 6weeks! Is any of u breastfeeding? How is ur bf going? How r u finding the experiance any difuctlies? Is it what u exxpected? How lng will u do it for?
Im findin it hard my boobs r so huge gcup and i have a MAJOR over supply and low nipples so its so hard to latch her so ive been giving her Ebm - when she feeds she never empties even one so im always walkin round with sore lumpy boobs ive been so tempted to give up!

Ladies that have had there babys i hope u still stick around so we can be baby buddies becoz u ladies have been so supportive! And i hope we can watch our babys grow! And discuss any conserns we may have etc xx


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you :) 
I am BF and struggling with latch problems so my nips are beyond sore & also I have low supply.... It's so rough :( he eats every 30 minutes to an hour so I am always feeding him. Have you tried rolling up a washcloth and placing it under your breast while she eats? It helps with women with large breasts. I hope it gets easier for us.


----------



## youngwife20

Brooke wow ur doin amazing harmonie eats all the time so i had to pump and give her ebm to givve my boobs a break ur doin so well i hope it gets easier for us too. What r u doin to build ur supply? Pumpin gave me an oversupply so maybe it wil increase urs and i will try tht thank u x


----------



## brookettc3

Well I was pumping after feedings but now that he eats so often I don't get a chance. Yesterday I had o pump after feeding him so I could syringe feed him what I has pumped... He's gonna be a little chunky boy I bet. 
So how are you doing other than BF? 
My body is so sore all the time probably from not sleeping. I wish I could drink some energy drinks! I need something.
Dylan never lets us put him down either he screams as soon as someone lays him down. I am co sleeping with him and I have to hold him while we sleep. Lol


----------



## kim_09

Thanks Brooke and youngwife. Glad to be home!

Brooke, your son is just gorgeous! Sorry to hear you're not getting any sleep. I can sort of understand because Keira has colic and wind issues so is constantly in pain alot of the time therefore not getting much sleep. We also have family staying with us atm so it's hard to entertain them and look after Keira. My mum is helping but it seems there aren't enough hours in a day!!

But i'm thinking Keira's colic and wind problems are a result from me being on antiobiotics and now that i've just finished them, i'm hoping she will get better. It totally messed up my system and i got a yeast infection so i'm sure she would have suffered also. Poor girl! I'm taking probiotic supplements now which are meant to help with all of that and also good for Keira and her wind problems. 

I've had an over supply of milk and suffering with very engorged and painful boobs. Not to mention the leaking... i'm hating that! But i agree that pumping should help to increase your supply Brooke but you're already doing that.. hoping things get better for you. Feeding your little one every 30mins to an hour sounds exhausting and i thought i had it bad. :hugs:

I wonder how Kimbre is doing? We haven't heard from her in awhile..
 



Attached Files:







Keira 172.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kim_09

I'll post more photos when i get the chance. xo


----------



## youngwife20

brookettc3 said:


> Well I was pumping after feedings but now that he eats so often I don't get a chance. Yesterday I had o pump after feeding him so I could syringe feed him what I has pumped... He's gonna be a little chunky boy I bet.
> So how are you doing other than BF?
> My body is so sore all the time probably from not sleeping. I wish I could drink some energy drinks! I need something.
> Dylan never lets us put him down either he screams as soon as someone lays him down. I am co sleeping with him and I have to hold him while we sleep. Lol

How is the syringe feeding going? Harmonies been bottle fed EBM from birth and never had any problems with latching etc. But we didnt give her a Pacifier till she was 6 weeks or so old. 
Im doing great! I reely love being a mum!! She only wakes up once at night at 3am. We put her to bed at 10pm then shel wake at 3am then my husband will feed her at 6am before work ( sshe doesnt usualy wake but she probably would in like half an hour lol so we feed her then so she then will sleep till 9am! so its so much easier than it was to start with!! :) 

We are so broody that when she is 12 weeks old we will be trying for baby number 2!! 

wow i couldnt co sleep. id never sleep! im realy jumpy so is my husband. so id be worried id jump when i heard her cry. have you had one full night sleep yet hun? I pump for the night and hubby does the feeds . to start with i woke to pump n he did everything else. but now i dont wake. il just pump of what she ate at night in the morning. sorry that your so sore! maybe on ur husbands day of he can look after everyone and u stay in bed all day? and just do feeds? and your partner can do nappy changes baths etc! its important you get a break!! 
x:hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

kim_09 said:


> Thanks Brooke and youngwife. Glad to be home!
> 
> Brooke, your son is just gorgeous! Sorry to hear you're not getting any sleep. I can sort of understand because Keira has colic and wind issues so is constantly in pain alot of the time therefore not getting much sleep. We also have family staying with us atm so it's hard to entertain them and look after Keira. My mum is helping but it seems there aren't enough hours in a day!!
> 
> But i'm thinking Keira's colic and wind problems are a result from me being on antiobiotics and now that i've just finished them, i'm hoping she will get better. It totally messed up my system and i got a yeast infection so i'm sure she would have suffered also. Poor girl! I'm taking probiotic supplements now which are meant to help with all of that and also good for Keira and her wind problems.
> 
> I've had an over supply of milk and suffering with very engorged and painful boobs. Not to mention the leaking... i'm hating that! But i agree that pumping should help to increase your supply Brooke but you're already doing that.. hoping things get better for you. Feeding your little one every 30mins to an hour sounds exhausting and i thought i had it bad. :hugs:
> 
> I wonder how Kimbre is doing? We haven't heard from her in awhile..

Kim- how do you know when babys got collic or wind isues? 

what coursed your oversupply? pumping to much caused mine i didnt know they can just happen? i know how you feel about engorgment mine have cooled down abit now but they used to get engored even after i had fed them emptied them after an hour. but apreciate this oversupply lol because when i did i started building a stash of milk for the freezer :) lol
and i leak soo much i have to have two towels on my bed to catch the leak lol

and seroously brooke i agree with kim lol i thought i had it bad too lol but ur doin sooo welll!! 

xx


----------



## youngwife20

kim_09 said:


> Thanks Brooke and youngwife. Glad to be home!
> 
> Brooke, your son is just gorgeous! Sorry to hear you're not getting any sleep. I can sort of understand because Keira has colic and wind issues so is constantly in pain alot of the time therefore not getting much sleep. We also have family staying with us atm so it's hard to entertain them and look after Keira. My mum is helping but it seems there aren't enough hours in a day!!
> 
> But i'm thinking Keira's colic and wind problems are a result from me being on antiobiotics and now that i've just finished them, i'm hoping she will get better. It totally messed up my system and i got a yeast infection so i'm sure she would have suffered also. Poor girl! I'm taking probiotic supplements now which are meant to help with all of that and also good for Keira and her wind problems.
> 
> I've had an over supply of milk and suffering with very engorged and painful boobs. Not to mention the leaking... i'm hating that! But i agree that pumping should help to increase your supply Brooke but you're already doing that.. hoping things get better for you. Feeding your little one every 30mins to an hour sounds exhausting and i thought i had it bad. :hugs:
> 
> I wonder how Kimbre is doing? We haven't heard from her in awhile..


AWWWWWW LOOK AT THAT HAIR!! ABSULULTY PERFECT!!! YOU MUST BE SOO PROUD!!! AWWW :happydance::hugs:

*Im gonna send Kimbre and Inbox message. I do hope shes okay too xx


----------



## youngwife20

Brooke- Do you use a Pacifer? Giving her a pacisfier has made things so much easier we dont have to hold her till she falls asleep anymore. Put her in At 10pm ( If shes not already asleep we give her the Dummy ) Keeps her calm. i was worried that I wouldnt be able to access her needs if she has a dummy but its so easy to tell when shes hungry she either sucks the dummy super hard puts her had over her dummy to try and push milk out lol or spits it out. and if somethings really wrong she wont take the dummy. I think its great i try to only give it toher in the evenings or a few times if im busy during the day and she needs a nap xx


----------



## kim_09

Well we kinda assumed she had wind problems when she would sqirm and cry at the beginning of each feed and she would lift her legs up towards her stomach. We knew by her cry she was in alot of pain. She always had me in tears because i felt so helpless. All i could do was burp her for 30mins to an hour and put her into her bouncer to sleep as it is more upright than her bassinet. We found her sleeping more upright helped a little. Also Went to see midwife and she suggested infacol and it has finally started to work! :happydance: So happy she is starting to get some relief!

During the first two weeks my milk supply was so huge that every time i went to sleep (day or night), i was waking up in a pool of breast milk. I too have to sleep with several towels underneath me plus a big towel down my top. Yeah attractive i know haha but i would cry upon waking because it was that bad everything had to be put in the wash several times a day. My mil bought me an electric pump as all i had was a manual which was taking forever to get relief from my painfully engorged boobs.. I pumped once whilst in the hospital so not sure if that encouraged more milk.. but my mum also had the same issue though not quite as bad as mine. :shrug:


----------



## kim_09

Brooke, I have to second a dummy/pacifier. I was a little hesitant at first to try one with Keira but it has helped slightly. She won't take to her dummy all the time but it may be something to try if you haven't already. Then again, i bet you've probaby tried everything.. is anything helping to give you some relief?


----------



## kim_09

Youngwife, has your period come back yet? I would love to have children so close in age but i just know my body wouldn't cope being pregnant so soon. And the thought of having sex just makes me cringe. haha how's your little one doing? How does she sleep at night?


----------



## youngwife20

kim_09 said:


> Youngwife, has your period come back yet? I would love to have children so close in age but i just know my body wouldn't cope being pregnant so soon. And the thought of having sex just makes me cringe. haha how's your little one doing? How does she sleep at night?

Hi sorry i didnt see this message till todayi am 11weekspp and my period started yesturday!! and im breastfeeding , didnt expect it to come back so quick. and at first the thought of sex made me cringe too but we started dtd at 7/8 weeks pp and its better than ever lol 

shes doing so great already sitting up! shes so cute and laughing all the time. 
she does well at night she only wakes up once at night to eat and she goes back down . shes only slept once through the night though . the dummy helps so well because up until we gave her the dummy at six weeks wee had to hold her to get her to sleep and keep holding her for hours as she would wke up when we tried to put her in so im happy!! how are you finding mother hood x


----------



## youngwife20

kim we used infacol too its pretty good exept sometimes we forgot to use it with every feed. how are your breasts now? mine arnt to engored now. ime xlusivly pumping now.. as she doesnt want to latch anymore x


----------



## kim_09

I would say i'm okay but then i'd be lying. I've been finding it very difficult because i'm so sore down there still.. and it's been a very emotional two months. The pain down there and the thought of having sex is very triggering for me because of what happened to me as a teenager. I'm just a mess atm really. Keira isn't doing too well either, she must sense that i'm struggling and isn't a happy girl. She cries all the time and always wants to be held and walked around the house. 

My breasts aren't as engorged as they used to be but they still get sore occassionally. Infacol no longer works for us so we now use gripe water which seems to help her. She's just a very unsettled baby anyway. 

Glad things are going well with you and your little bub. She seems to be progressing well!!


----------



## MamaDee

Was so surprised to see the post in my cp as I haven't posted since last year! Glad to see you ladies have had your babies!! How amazing :) 

I haven't had time to read far back but wanted to comment on your post Kim. Sorry you're having a bit if a tough time right now. Has your dr said anything about the still feeling sore part? Or offered any suggestions. My son also went through a phase like that of just being an unhappy baby. I found a wrap really helped. Helped me to be able to get things done while wearing him and helped him to settle and remain calm. Have you tried one at all? We used the baby k'tan and I absolutely loved it and had wished I got it sooner. 

Hang in there, it does get better! Although my son did turn out to have allergies and excema and is very headstrong, all which still tend to make him an unhappy boy sometimes, it's much easier as they get older and can communicate. Big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## youngwife20

KIM- i am so sorry that things not going well if you ever wanna pm me hun feel free if u ever need to talk! and dont worry about sex yet! your only early pp hun its understandble even though i had a c section the amount of people that had a speculum down there and were scooping out clots. sex grossed me out. but when ur ready then fine but hopefuly ur partner is understanding hun also u shud maybe try the cold wet towel? i didnt need to do this as i had no pain down there xx hope it improves! maybe u shud go and see ur doctor and mmybe he/she can helpx


----------



## youngwife20

congrats on you rbaby MAMAOFONE XXXXXXXXXXXXXX how r u feeeling xx


----------



## MamaDee

youngwife20 said:


> congrats on you rbaby MAMAOFONE XXXXXXXXXXXXXX how r u feeeling xx

Thanks! Pretty excited. We had taken about 8 mos off from ttc last time and i started a new job last august so didnt want to be preggo right away. I'm a nervous wreck of course though I'm very worried of another m/c. I have a scan this Friday! 

I read back and saw some photos, your daughter is gorgeous!!glad to see all is well!


----------



## youngwife20

Thank u!! And i hope u get plenty of rest! Let us know how ur scan goes! I was pregnant a week after starting my new job! Try nt to worry to much and thank you! I love her so much xx


----------



## kim_09

Sorry it's taken me so long to write back but thanks mamaofone and youngwife for your replies.. i went to the doctor and i have a referral to see a gyno so hopefully i will get some answers from her.

We are currently using an ergo baby carrier and it helps to settle her alot better than us just holding her in our arms. She loves being snuggled up in the newborn insert but often wakes when we put her down to sleep. Now we just have to make sure she is REALLY asleep before putting her down and even then she sometimes wakes! I keep reminding myself that things will get better with time but the lack of sleep is making things so difficult to stay sane. haha Hope you are all well. 

Congrats Mamaofone!! You must be thrilled. Hope you have a smooth sailing pregnancy!! :)


----------



## MamaDee

Glad to hear you have found some settling by using the Ergo I have heard they really are amazing!

Unfortunately I am no longer pregnant, had a d&c just this Friday as the babies heart stopped beating around a week ago. Obviously devastated as I'm only 25 and now this is my second mc since DS. Will feel better soon and hopefully try again this summer.


----------



## youngwife20

omg mama of one my heart goes out to you i cant imagine how hard this is for you i am so sorry i really hopes this is the last mc for u hun xx 

kim - how are you and ur lo doin now?


----------



## kim_09

So sorry to hear MamaDee. And sorry i didn't write back sooner! Hope everything is okay and you're feeling a little better. :hugs: Keep us updated though. I hope you get that bfp very soon. 

Youngwife. Boy have things gotten better for me over the last month! I'm much better and we're already ttc again. Keira is happier and her two bottom teeth have finally come through. :)

Congrats on your pregnancy though! How exciting! My hubby and i have just started ttc again. I am a little clueless but do you have to completely stop breastfeeding in the early days of pregnancy? I am just starting to wean Keira just in case but i wasn't sure.. Are you still breastfeeding? And how long were you trying before you got your bfp? Obviously not too long hehehe


----------



## youngwife20

Hun, i wouldnt stop breastfeeding if its going well to get pregnant hun because if its going well your baby is still benifiting. I did stop when my daughter as i was pumping excluisvly and it was awful doing that when i was nausea and it was craking my nipples. old advice is to stop bf when ur pregnant but now they say u can carry on ( if you dont have history of mc. and also i got pregnant while pumping, im so happy your ttc again! is your period back properly? xx


----------



## kim_09

OK.. yeah i'll probably stop once i know i'm pregnant then. I'm at risk for preterm labour because of my double uterus so its like me being pregnant with twins. I wouldn't want to take that chance. So when i find out i'm pregnant i think that's when i'll stop. :) 

I got my period 6 weeks post partum which i was shocked about.. i was exclusively breastfeeding too. It's been pretty regular so i'm hoping i can still fall pregnant. I don't get alot of ewcmthough so that has me a little concerned but who knows. I've been cramping a little today but it's still too early to test.

How's your pregnancy going? Are you still nauseous?


----------



## youngwife20

good idea youve breastfed for so long so weldone to you hun :) i wouldnt be concerned about that :) and i didnt test till my period was 2 days late and it came up so positive!

its going really well i feel better than i did with my daughter at this stage i didnt have much nasuea vomited a few times and i feel alittle sick every now and againn not often at all! its been pretty easy i thought it would be harder but so far so good . xx i can get tired now my daughter is crawling and i have to catch her lol but apart from that everythings good :)


----------



## brookettc3

Hey ladies :) long time no talk! Congrats youngwife!!! What is your due date? Kim how awesome that you are already TTC!! 
Dylan is doing amazing! He is so big and so smart! He still wakes up like 6x a night and is EBF. I said I was done having babies after Dylan but recently I have been wanting to TTC but I will be waiting until December/January if that's what we decide. My DH says no more but I just don't feel done yet.


----------



## youngwife20

brooke thank you for the congrats!! and wow how exciting we didnt really ttc more ntnp which was much more enjoyable than actual trying to concieve! and my due date is april 3rd! and weldone for bf this long! you must be exausted with alll the waking up my daughter was waking up that many till she was in her own room now she sleeps 8pm till 8am sometimes 6pm-8am every now and again she wakes up but easy to settle back to sleep im enjoying the rest as she used to only get 3 hours unbroken sleep at night and she was up by 5am! ,, im so glad ur doing well brooke!!


----------



## kim_09

So good to hear youngwife. Are you going to find out the gender at your 5month scan?? I'm so excited to find out what you're having. :)

Brooke, HI!!! Yeah we're ttc so soon because i have the double uterus and there is a good chance it could take a while for us to conceive. I'd rather start earlier than later. :) OH that must be hard on you and husband .. I hope he starts sleeping better for you very soon! Does he sleep better during the day? I know you have prob been told this a million times (as i have too) but sleep whenever he sleeps. Housework can wait, you need to look after yourself first. I found it extremely difficult with Keira in the first 4months because she was very colicky and we struggled with getting her to sleep and staying asleep. Those early days were so hard and it really tested our marriage. Just remember- 'this too shall pass' :)

We think Keira's top teeth are coming through now.. Do you ladies have any tips for teething pain??


----------



## youngwife20

Oh cant remember if i asked how long i was trying before i got my bfp. were were ntnp and we did the dance when my daughter was 7 weeks and only used a condom once. never did any charting temping etc. as i didnt know when i ovulated. and for sureeee i cant wait to find out i think were having a boy! but i dont mind either way. and asoon as i find out i will let you guys know! im so happy to be going through this again.

my daughter has been teething for months but has no teeth. but we put her teething rings in the fridge. and she doesnt have teething gel and stuff but when its reely bad we give her bonjella before bed but we have only done that twice. also put maybe ur breastmilk in an ice cube tray then use one wrap in a muslin cloth and give it to her to suck through that should help the pain . or if u dont have any ebm u could use water xx


----------



## kim_09

Yes you will have to tell us what you are having!! :) When is your due date?

Thanks youngwife, I never thought about freezing some breastmilk.. I'll have to try it. It's funny how they can be teething for months before their teeth finally come through. Keira was the same!


----------



## youngwife20

oops i ment if i answered** and my due date is 3rd of april. and now harmonies teeth are showing alittle like her gums are swollen, have you started weaning ladies? what are your babys eating what style have we chose? we ended up doing tradiional weaning wih finger food for breakfast so abit of blw x


----------



## kim_09

Brooke and youngwife can you please check this pic out. It came up within a minute of testing.. i'm so confused, i didnt think it was possible. Am i seeing things?? No really am i??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5627.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## brookettc3

Kim- I cant tell from the pic if there is any pink. :) :) fingers crossed!!


----------



## brookettc3

Youngwife- I am so happy for you!!! Dylan was due in April :) I have decided I really do want another baby but I still have no sign on AF so no trying for now. Dylan has one tooth and one more on the way probably tonight or tomorrow. We bought him an Amber teething necklace that works wonders!!! We feed him solids with BLW he does great at it. He hates baby food.


----------



## kim_09

this is the test from this morning... the second line is thinner than the control line. Is that normal or an evap?? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5643.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## brookettc3

Kim- looks like an evap to me fingers crossed I am wrong though


----------



## brookettc3

Youngwife & Kim how are you both doing?! :)


----------



## Kimbre

Hi ladies how is everyone!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Oh I've missed you ladies!!! Not sure if any of you are still around, but hopefully you are and we can catch up!!

Our son is 20 months old now and doing great!! We just started trying this month for #2 :happydance:


----------



## brookettc3

I'm still here :) my LO is 18 months. I am currently 13 weeks pregnant with #4 I hope everyone else comes back soon!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

brookettc3 said:


> I'm still here :) my LO is 18 months. I am currently 13 weeks pregnant with #4 I hope everyone else comes back soon!


Wow, congrats! We just started trying for #2 and I'm already having symptoms, plus had some spotting yesterday. I'm wondering if I'll get my bfp on the first cycle lol.

Hope you are doing well!


----------



## brookettc3

Yay fingers crossed for you! That would be great luck!!! :) 

This was a surprise pregnancy for us. :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

brookettc3 said:


> Yay fingers crossed for you! That would be great luck!!! :)
> 
> This was a surprise pregnancy for us. :)

How exciting! Are you guys going to find out if it's a girl or boy?

I'm testing tomorrow (which I think is too early as I'm not 100% sure when I ovulated) and then on Monday or Tuesday. Will keep you updated :)


----------



## kim_09

Hi ladies!! Wow, it's been too long! Congratulations Brooke, very happy for you!! Has the morning sickness passed yet?

Denyse, are you also pregnant too?? :D

My daughter is 18months and my little man is now 8 weeks! He is such a happy relaxed baby and he is gaining weight so fast. 

Can't wait to hear back from you all. I wonder how youngwife is doing?


xo


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hi Kim, congrats!!! :)

I got a :bfp: this morning, this was our first cycle TTC for #2. Our son is now 20 months and a little angel. 

I've been spotting since last Sunday (AF is due tomorrow) and just got a faint positive today. But a line is a line right!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130922_033533_866.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kim_09

that looks good to me Denyse. Have you tested again since?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

kim_09 said:


> that looks good to me Denyse. Have you tested again since?

We actually ended up at urgent care last night. Been spotting since last Sunday and the bleeding got heavier yesterday. Turns out I am not pregnant. They believe all my symptoms are from a cyst on my ovary popping. Apparently this is quite normal. But to be honest I'm an emotional wreck because for 2 weeks I've had symptoms and was sure I was pregnant, then the positive test. I'm a bit devestated.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## brookettc3

How is everyone doing? :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm doing fantastic! We got our BFP on November 25, 2013 and baby is due August 2, 2014 :happydance:

Here's a pic from our 12 week ultrasound a few weeks ago. We're over the moon, but I could do without the morning sickness! (still have it - and have had it since week 5!)

How is everyone else doing?
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound 12 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Anyone still around?

On March 6 we found out we are having a little girl!! We are so excited! To have one of each is so exciting!!


----------

